# Der Suche ein Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread



## swe68 (29. Mai 2013)

Um Diskussionen im Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread zu vermeiden, eröffne ich diesen Thread.
Wenn er angenommen wird, werde ich ihn oben anpinnen.
Also: 
Für die Suche nach einem Schnäppchen HIER posten!


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2013)

DONOT: Suche günstiges Jersey.

So sollte das nicht aussehen.

Eher so: 



kollins schrieb:


> Die Suchanfragen bitte im folgenden Format angeben:
> 
> *Ich Suche:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## victorious (29. Mai 2013)

suche eine günstige Softshelljacke zum Radeln und für andere Outdooraktivitäten und eine leichte Regenjacke


----------



## Hacky 2003 (29. Mai 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> DONOT: Suche günstiges Jersey.
> 
> So sollte das nicht aussehen.
> 
> Eher so:



Hallo bobons
So wie du geschrieben hast" DONOT: Suche günstiges Jersey. " gebe ich dir recht aber so wie Kesemo damals geschrieben hat wäre es in meinen Augen auch in Ordnung "Wo bekomme ich die Sugoi RSE bib short black, Größe M, am günstigsten? Finde nur Größen L und XL in günstig.. Er fragt ja gezielt nach einem Kleidungsschäppchen. Wie du siehst frat aber schon jemand in die Richtung die du nicht willst. (victorious) aber wo sollen die dann fragen und poosten
Ob man jetzt einen neuen Tread starten musste auf Grund der ganzen Disskusion oder ob man nicht lieber Tipps zum Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread geben hätte können lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2013)

Die Anfrage von Kesemo ist ja völlig OK, eine klar formulierte Frage nach einem bestimmten Produkt. 
Solche Fragen wie von @victorious werden zu 95% sowieso nicht beantwortet, da unspezifisch. 
Es gibt hier im Forum Hunderte von Beiträgen zum gleichen Thema ohne neue Erkenntnisse, warum dann nicht auch zig mehr oder sinnlose Schnäppchenthreads?

Vorschläge für Threads:

Suche günstigen CC-Laufradsatz mit Steckachse XY.
Suche günstigen Downhill-Laufradsatz mit Steckachse XY.
Suche günstigen FR-Laufradsatz mit Steckachse XY.
Suche günstigen AM-Laufradsatz mit Steckachse XY.
Suche günstigen 29er-CC-Laufradsatz mit Steckachse XY.
Suche Sattel, der nicht zu bunt ist, aber aus Carbon und ohne Polster.
Suche Lenker, Breite zwischen 641,95 und 642,12 mm und lilablassblau.
Suche eigentlich nichts, möchte nur mal labern!
Suche das Salz in der Suppe.

usw. 

Die Empfehlung von kollins wird sowieso nicht mehr gelesen, wenn der Thread mal auf Seite 2 angelangt ist.


----------



## honkori (29. Mai 2013)

Suchen tue ich so auch so einiges, aber dazu würde mir eine "Hitliste" am meisten helfen...die angepinnt würde wohl vielen helfen.

Regenjacke
Windjacke
Softshell
Hardshell
Handschuhe für den *Winter* !!!!

Würde sicher 'ne Menge Arbeit, aber auch Sinn machen...


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich denke mir, Empfehlungsthreads zu bestimmten Bekleidungsscichten gibt es hier jede Menge. Die SuFu sollte man bedienen können. Hier kann man posten, wenn man etwas ganz bestimmtes sucht. Die Vorgabe von kollins/bobons ist eine gute Orientierung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juni 2013)

Suche für meine Freundin einen halbwegs steifen und sehr günstigen (bis 50EUR) SPD Schuh in Größe 40. Sie verwendet ihn nur am Spinner im Winter. Lieber jetzt schon mi der Suche beginnen...


----------



## bobons (20. Juni 2013)

Hast Du einen Karstadt Sport in der Nähe? Die machen wohl einige Fahrradabteilungen dicht und "verschenken" das Zeug fast. Habe Northwave Sparta SBS für 20 Euro erwischt. In Gr. 40 gibt es aber auch im Netz oft viele Schnäppchen.


----------



## veraono (20. Juni 2013)

Suche:  Nike free run+ 3 in schwarz und US14/UK12/Eur48,5. 
Wenn jemand einen Tip hat auch für nicht-Schnäppchen, bitte Info per PM!
Danke 

Edit: ums nochmal zu präzisieren (leider kein kleineres Bild gefunden:


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Juni 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Karstadt Sport in der Nähe? Die machen wohl einige Fahrradabteilungen dicht und "verschenken" das Zeug fast. Habe Northwave Sparta SBS für 20 Euro erwischt. In Gr. 40 gibt es aber auch im Netz oft viele Schnäppchen.



Karstadt gibts in AT nicht, hm. Ja, ich schaue eh immer wieder. Ein wirkliches Schnäppchen habe ich die letzten Monate aber nie gesehen. LEider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (21. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Karstadt gibts in AT nicht, hm. Ja, ich schaue eh immer wieder. Ein wirkliches Schnäppchen habe ich die letzten Monate aber nie gesehen. LEider!



Dann siehst Du nicht richtig. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k718/a63088/sh-r087w-rennradschuhe-weiss-schwarz.html
Auch in Grau für 5 Euro mehr. Sohle sollte bei einem Rennradschuh ausreichend steif sein.
Ob Damenschuh oder Herrenschuh sollte egal sein, solange er passt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Juni 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Dann siehst Du nicht richtig.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k718/a63088/sh-r087w-rennradschuhe-weiss-schwarz.html
> Auch in Grau für 5 Euro mehr. Sohle sollte bei einem Rennradschuh ausreichend steif sein.
> Ob Damenschuh oder Herrenschuh sollte egal sein, solange er passt.



Danke, den habe ich eh gefunden. Den möchte sie aber nicht, weil er absolut keine Sohle hat. Das ist ihr zu riskant, am Parkett im Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (28. Juni 2013)

*edit*


----------



## paulipan (13. Juli 2013)

Suche Vaude Craggy Bike-Short zum günstigen Kurs!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juli 2013)

MTB Short in günstig und Größe L. In der Art wie die Freeride Shorts. Bin es leid unter den MTBlern der einzige zu sein, der mit engen Hosen fährt. 

Nico.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Juli 2013)

Suche gute stylische Goggle, durchsichtiges Glas bis 30â¬ verspiegeltes bis 40â¬. Tear offs sollten ranpassen und im gleichen Shop bestellbar sein 

Hoffe ihr kennt da was hab bis jetzt noch nix gefunden 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (17. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> MTB Short in günstig und Größe L. In der Art wie die Freeride Shorts. Bin es leid unter den MTBlern der einzige zu sein, der mit engen Hosen fährt.



ROYAL Race Short Blau
auch in Rot und Grau für den Preis
Shorts gibts eigentlich so gut wie immer irgendwo im Angebot, einfach die üblichen verdächtigen abklappern


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2013)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ROYAL Race Short Blau
> auch in Rot und Grau für den Preis
> Shorts gibts eigentlich so gut wie immer irgendwo im Angebot, einfach die üblichen verdächtigen abklappern



Danke. Wer sind denn die üblichen Verdächtigen? Ich kenn mich diesbezgl. nicht so aus. 

Nico.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. Juli 2013)

amazon, chainreactioncycles, bike-discount, bmo, rose, Stadler etc.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2013)

Ah... ich dachte so was spezielles wie bergab. Danke.


----------



## bobons (20. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Danke. Wer sind denn die üblichen Verdächtigen? Ich kenn mich diesbezgl. nicht so aus.
> 
> Nico.



Bei MSW gibt es gerade was im Ausverkauf:

http://www.mysportworld.de/zimtstern-taurus-bike-short-herren-black.html
http://www.mysportworld.de/zimtstern-leo-bike-short-herren-brown.html
http://www.mysportworld.de/scott-shorts-amt-ls-fit-herren-dark-grey-green.html
http://www.mysportworld.de/pearl-izumi-canyon-short-bike-tight-herren-black.html


----------



## Dr.Ogen (31. Juli 2013)

Nachdem meine Saison nach dem schon fast obligatorischen Ski-Unfall erst jetzt losgeht suche ich noch ein Hemd wie das Scott Roarban in Lime, nur nicht ganz so teuer und einer passenden Shorts dazu.
Von der Marke bin ich komplett frei, es sollte nur nicht mehr als 50 pro teil kosten!
Danke!


----------



## bobons (31. Juli 2013)

Dr.Ogen schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Saison nach dem schon fast obligatorischen Ski-Unfall erst jetzt losgeht suche ich noch ein Hemd wie das Scott Roarban in Lime, nur nicht ganz so teuer und einer passenden Shorts dazu.
> Von der Marke bin ich komplett frei, es sollte nur nicht mehr als 50â¬ pro teil kosten!
> Danke!



Hoffentlich ist alles gut verheilt?

Was hast Du bisher gefunden?

http://compare.ebay.de/like/321092402417?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

http://compare.ebay.de/like/161072771546?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Wegen den Shorts, schau mal oben. - EDIT: ups, alle Shorts ausverkauft...


----------



## Dr.Ogen (31. Juli 2013)

Ja alles wieder bestens, bis zur nächsten Ski-Saison *haha*

Ich vergaß dazu zu schreiben, ich brauche bei der Hose L und beim Hemd auch, evtl. XL... Man nimmt doch zu wenn man nix an Sport machen kann außer Klimmzüge 

Es muss auch kein Scott sein, wie geschrieben jede Marke ist recht solange es dieses Limegrün oder ähnlich ist und die Hose darf auch schwarz sein mit grünen Applikationen, oder grün oder jeder Farbe die cool dazu passt


----------



## Hacky 2003 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Dr.Ogen
obligatorischen Ski-Unfall.Wie wäre es du gibt das Ski fahren auf dann kannst du  den Winter durchbiken oder wieder früher aufs Rad dann passen dir auch kleinere Klamotten da du ja nicht nur Klimmzüge machen musst.


----------



## Dr.Ogen (1. August 2013)

Nix da  Des Skifahren bleibt und was will man sonst auch großartig in Vail,CO machen... Eine Hose hab ich jetzt (VAUDE Craggy Pant) Fehlt noch das passende Hemd/Shirt dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (1. August 2013)

Hallo Dr.Ogen
O.K. Gebe dir recht würde ich an deiner Stelle genauso sehen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Micha382 (5. August 2013)

Ich suche den Evoc FR Tour wenn's geht in Navy.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo man den unter 150 bekommt oder einen Gutscheincode - danke


----------



## criscross (12. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche Knieschoner von POC in Gr.L . 
POC Body Armour Joint VPD Knee,
das günstigste was ich gefunden hab war bei Amazon für 75 

gibts die noch irgendwo günstiger ?


----------



## NoIdea (15. August 2013)

Suche trikot und hose zum enduro fahren (marke und obs gebracht ist, ist wurscht-hauptsache günstig und funktionell)


----------



## juju752 (1. Oktober 2013)

Suche POC Spine VPD Tee in Größe L/XL für schmales Geld. 

Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Oktober 2013)

Suche Platzangst Bulldog - möglichst in blau - in Größe M!


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Suche Nicolai Team Jersey ( blau weiß ) in Grösse M.


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Oktober 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Suche Platzangst Bulldog - möglichst in blau - in Größe M!



Wow, von Platzangst gibt es nicht einmal eine Antwort über deren Webseite, wann Nachfolger/Nachlieferung, etc. lieferbar ist. Für die Wintersaison sind Hosen ausverkauft?! Neue Kollektion kommt im März/April (Eigenrecherche), da brauch ich bestimmt keine lange Hose mehr. 
Fail...


----------



## seitenlinie (20. Oktober 2013)

*Suche NORTHWAVE EXTREME TECH MTB in 47-48!!

Danke!!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevee (20. Oktober 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Suche Nicolai Team Jersey ( blau weiß ) in Grösse M.



ich auch .. gefunden?


----------



## AM_Heizer (20. Oktober 2013)

Nee, bisher leider nicht. Hatte mal eines bei bike-components bestellt, aber das war dann letztendlich nicht mehr lieferbar. bei nicolai selbst ist es aber noch gelistet.....


----------



## _schwede (4. November 2013)

.. bitte löschen
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0091C5ZVC/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&"][/ame]


----------



## dunkelfalke (10. November 2013)

Suche richtig günstige wasserdichte Fahrradhandschuhe. Nasse Pfoten sind widerlich, aber 50-60 Euro zu bezahlen habe ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. November 2013)

die vielleicht?

http://www.wigglesport.de/altura-night-vision-wasserdichte-winter-radhandschuhe/


----------



## dunkelfalke (10. November 2013)

Ja, das wäre was, danke!
Verdammt, erst am Donnerstag was bei Wiggle bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (10. November 2013)

Ich suche eine bikeshort von "Assos mille s 5 Modell in schwarz" sehr gross und günstig; ich weiss, ist wirklich schwer- aber wer weiss.....?


----------



## Silberrücken (11. November 2013)

danke für die Tipps Leute- Bestpreis war 130 Ocken und ist bestellt!


----------



## Trailst4R (13. November 2013)

Suche den MTB Schuh *Mavic Alpine XL in 44 2/3* fÃ¼r unter 119â¬ (habe ich so bei Intersport gefunden).

Einer eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?

Update: scheinbar sind die Preise im Netz gefallen, inzwischen bei bike-discount fÃ¼r 94,95â¬ zu haben.

Wer bietet weniger? Eventuell geht mit Gutschein/Code oder Ã¤hnlichem mehr?


----------



## sunshineli2013 (15. November 2013)

I have clothes but no Helmet ,I want to buy one in winter .


----------



## bobons (15. November 2013)

sunshineli2013 schrieb:


> I have clothes but no Helmet ,I want to buy one in winter .



Hi, this thread isn't about purchasing advices, but for searches for specific clothing, with hope in mind that someone else knows where to get that exact piece of clothing cheaper.


----------



## DasMatze (5. Dezember 2013)

suche eine Überhose für den Winter... Winddicht XL/XXL (schlank geschnitten aber nicht enganliegend). Möglichst winddicht... kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus. Und wenns geht um 50... max 75 EUR

gerade unter -5 mit Wind reichen mir gefütterte Bib nicht mehr und mir kühlen die empfindlichen  Knie aus (weil da keine Luftschicht mehr isoliert).


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2013)

moin,

also wenn du unter 100 was findest gib mir bescheid. 
Ich hab in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir die Vaude Qimsa geholt uvp 130 und bei amazon 103. in xl allerdings jetzt wieder 130


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2013)

Also, das kommt immer auf dein Kälteempfinden an, aber ich habe mir die Dynamics aus dem Zweirad Stadler geholt.
Ich finde die sehr warm, haben 2 Belüftungsreißverschlüsse, sind relativ eng, aber keine Kondome. 
Der Link will irgendwie nicht... http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/Flyer_Bekleidung_Winter_2013/blaetterkatalog/ Da solltest die auch finden.
Alternativ, sehe ich da auch eine Vaude, weiß aber nicht wie die ist... aber recht günstig ist sie auch.


----------



## teatimetom (5. Dezember 2013)

Gore alp x Hose... Wind und wasserdicht... Gibts in verschiedenen Versionen je nach Jahrgang auch mal um die 100 Euro.
 Temperaturregelung dann über shorts die man drunter zieht.
Edit: Die Gore Hosen sind hübsch teuer geworden... Alternative wäre eine vaude hose mit event Membran.. Da sind 100 eher realistisch
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasMatze (6. Dezember 2013)

danke für die Tipps. Bei Stadler scheint alles günstige ausverkauft zu sein... Die wasserdichten Membrane a'la Alp X mag ich nicht so. Ich fahr den WInter durch zur ARbeit, müssen einiges ab, halten bei mir dann einfach nicht lange und dafür sind siw mir zu teuer.

Hab mir jetzt mal die Vaude Wintry winddichte softshell geordert (bei H&S für 70). Scheint das einzige zu sein, was der Markt in normalen Größen für den Preis noch hergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. Dezember 2013)

DasMatze schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Vaude Wintry winddichte softshell geordert (bei H&S für 70). Scheint das einzige zu sein, was der Markt in normalen Größen für den Preis noch hergibt.



ist ne schöne hose, aber ich denke die ist am gesäß nicht verstärkt. da ich auch täglich und allwetterfahrer bin und mir meine jeans immer kaputt gemacht habe, wollt ich nun unbedingt eine hose die verstärkt ist wie eine reiterhose. 
Berichte mal bitte über den komfort und die haltbarkeit.


----------



## ansgar1 (10. Dezember 2013)

hi, ich suche eine Sattelfederstütze , leider bin ich im Kleidungs- und nicht im Techsuche thread, hoffe, ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.
Ich brauche eine gefederte Sattelstütze für mein Tourenrad und ich wiege 93kg

Geliebäugelt habe ich mit der 
Suntour Parallelogramm Federsattelstütze SP12-NCX 27,2 mm


----------



## TheGoOn (20. Dezember 2013)

Vor ein bis zwei Wochen gab es einen Urge FullFace Helm stark reduziert. Finde leider den Link nicht mehr ...


----------



## shurikn (20. Dezember 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Vor ein bis zwei Wochen gab es einen Urge FullFace Helm stark reduziert. Finde leider den Link nicht mehr ...



Das war der Archie Enduro bei chainreaction und nur wenige Tage im Angebot.


----------



## Paincake (22. Dezember 2013)

Nabend,

Denke die Endura MT500 Spray Trouser Hose vor einiger Zeit irgendwo günstiger gesehen zu haben.

Falls da wer was gesehen hat...


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche eine kurze Regenhose mit verstärktem Hinterteil.
Kann hier irgendjemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Vor ein bis zwei Wochen gab es einen Urge FullFace Helm stark reduziert. Finde leider den Link nicht mehr ...


Das war bei Bikeunit.


----------



## Alabama187 (13. Januar 2014)

DasMatze schrieb:


> suche eine Überhose für den Winter... Winddicht XL/XXL (schlank geschnitten aber nicht enganliegend). Möglichst winddicht... kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus. Und wenns geht um 50... max 75 EUR
> 
> gerade unter -5 mit Wind reichen mir gefütterte Bib nicht mehr und mir kühlen die empfindlichen  Knie aus (weil da keine Luftschicht mehr isoliert).




Wie wäre es damit? (Vaude Spray Pant 2)---> http://www.fabial.de/p6109-men-s-spray-pants-ii-black.kaufen.html?gclid=CLu-hqbl-rsCFcJd3god9g8ARg

Ich habe die Shorts davon, die ist wind- und wasserdicht. Für den Preis wirst du nichts esseres finden  Den verlinkten Händler kenne ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## Alabama187 (13. Januar 2014)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich suche eine kurze Regenhose mit verstärktem Hinterteil.
> Kann hier irgendjemand was zu sagen?



Vaude Spray Shorts 2! Gibts bei Amazon um die 50,- €

Edit: Sorry habe gerade gesehen, dass die bei Amazon nur noch ab Größe XXL um die 50 € kostet. Wenn du zufällig sonst XXL trägst sollte das aber passen^^

Gruß, Alabama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. Januar 2014)

Alabama187 schrieb:


> Vaude Spray Shorts 2! Gibts bei Amazon um die 50,- €


Die hat allerdings leider keine Taschen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Alabama187 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit? (Vaude Spray Pant 2)---> http://www.fabial.de/p6109-men-s-spray-pants-ii-black.kaufen.html?gclid=CLu-hqbl-rsCFcJd3god9g8ARg
> 
> Ich habe die Shorts davon, die ist wind- und wasserdicht. Für den Preis wirst du nichts esseres finden  Den verlinkten Händler kenne ich allerdings nicht...


Ähh...das ist ne REGENhose!
Die im Alltag zu tragen ist eher suboptimal!

Da würde ich ne Vaude Wintry empfehlen!
Und hier der Preistip!!

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Wintry-black-03654/dp/B005FLOZXC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389605950&sr=8-2&keywords=vaude wintry

Zudem gibt's bei Actionsports Vaude im Angebot: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-Sale-Hosen/Vaude-Wintry-Pants-II::51330.html


----------



## Alabama187 (13. Januar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die hat allerdings leider keine Taschen.



Ja das stimmt. Ansonsten ist die aber top!  ...aber der Preis wurde wohl vor kurzem wieder erhöht. Ich hab sie vor nem Monat noch um die 50,- € gekauft. (in Größe XL)


----------



## Alabama187 (13. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ähh...das ist ne REGENhose!
> Die im Alltag zu tragen ist eher suboptimal!
> 
> Da würde ich ne Vaude Wintry empfehlen!
> ...



Über ner langen Bib geht die aber klar! Aber hast schon Recht! Deine Empfehlung kommt dem was gesucht wurde schon näher.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Alabama187 schrieb:


> Über ner langen Bib geht die aber klar! Aber hast schon Recht! Deine Empfehlung kommt dem was gesucht wurde schon näher.


nichts für ungut!

auf kurzen strecken, im matsch und so ist ne atmunsaktive regen hose auch ok!

peace!


----------



## DasMatze (13. Januar 2014)

Alabama187 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit? (Vaude Spray Pant 2)---> http://www.fabial.de/p6109-men-s-spray-pants-ii-black.kaufen.html?gclid=CLu-hqbl-rsCFcJd3god9g8ARg
> 
> Ich habe die Shorts davon, die ist wind- und wasserdicht. Für den Preis wirst du nichts esseres finden  Den verlinkten Händler kenne ich allerdings nicht...


 

Ich hab auch die Spray Shorts und ist gut für wirklich mieses Wetter
Trage sie primär auf dem Bike bei Nässe (nichts ist schlimmer als ein nasser Hintern auf dem Bike, außer Steckschutzbleche vllt. ;-)
Aber im Alltagsbereich raspelt es ruckzuck den Hintern durch, das erste Exemplar hielt 3 Monate.
Und gegen Kälte hilft sie nur bedingt, da hab ich inzwischen die Wintry Sofshell hierzuliegen.





fridjof schrieb:


> ist ne schöne hose, aber ich denke die ist am gesäß nicht verstärkt. da ich auch täglich und allwetterfahrer bin und mir meine jeans immer kaputt gemacht habe, wollt ich nun unbedingt eine hose die verstärkt ist wie eine reiterhose.
> Berichte mal bitte über den komfort und die haltbarkeit.


 
Macht nen guten Eindruck, aber da der diesjährige Winter bisher eher mild ist, bisher nochnicht angehabt.
Am Crosser für den Arbeitsweg hab ich Schutzbleche. Schmutz und damit verbundenes Durchschäuern ist dadurch minimiert...
Auch wenn sie nicht verstärkt ist, ich hoff mal, dass sie ne Weile hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHarzer (15. Januar 2014)

......suche "marmot tempo hoody black" Gr. M alternativ geht auch die ROM


----------



## yamtchu (15. Januar 2014)

Ich suche zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber Kleidung. Kennt ihr einen Shop wo ich die Mavic Eclipse LF Glove in gezeigter Farbe bekomme?

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...ur=701&page=1&start=0&ndsp=41&ved=0CGAQrQMwBA


----------



## MTBBiker78 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Biker,
bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen kurzen Radhose für den Sommer.
Assos habe ich gehört soll top sein: http://www.fahrrad24.de/fahrradbekleidung/radhosen.html

Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen/Tipps?


----------



## paulipan (4. Februar 2014)

Suche lange Radhose für den Winter zum Freeriden (bitte keine enge Pelle!!!!)
Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne günstige Hose in XXL?


----------



## Isa98 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo 
suche günstige freeride/downhill hose lang (gebraucht o. Neu) in Größe S/M. Wisst ihr da was ?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Februar 2014)

Isa98 schrieb:


> Hallo
> suche günstige freeride/downhill hose lang (gebraucht o. Neu) in Größe S/M. Wisst ihr da was ?



soll es in die richtung Platzangst Bulldog gehn oder würde so etwas in der art dir auch reichen 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,18,12;mid=404;pgc=1687:1689::1686:1692


----------



## Isa98 (6. Februar 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> soll es in die richtung Platzangst Bulldog gehn oder würde so etwas in der art dir auch reichen
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,18,12;mid=404;pgc=1687:1689::1686:1692



Ja in der Art würde auch gehen.


----------



## bikebecker (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Helm, Bell Super in Größe M, in Grün oder Weiß-Silber, für unter 100€. Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## icetee (13. Februar 2014)

Suche günstigen Jersy im "Monster Energy" Design


----------



## Asko (23. Februar 2014)

Suche den FullFace Helm "O'Neal Fury Fidlock DH Fullface Helm Evo - Flyer schwarz/neon grün" Größe S für 90€ oder weniger, oder Alternativ einen Gutscheincode über 10€ oder mehr für einen der Shops bei denen er erhältlich ist.
btw: bitte nicht den im Monster Design

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,70;lang=1

http://www.bruegelmann.de/oneal-fury-fidlock-dh-helmet-evo-flyer-blackneon-green-365830.html

http://www.fahrrad.de/oneal-fury-fidlock-dh-helmet-evo-flyer-blackneon-green-365830.html

http://www.amazon.de/Oneal-Fidlock-...olid=3SWG2M0QWSP8X&coliid=IOGHTT5DNCS8G&psc=1

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go..._-_XL,_Flyer_Black-Neon_Green_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/ONeal-Fury-Fidlock-DH-Helmet-Evo-Flyer-black/neon-green

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/O-Neal-Fury-Fidlock-Evo-2014/c-WG000616/a-A016761

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helme/Fury-Evo-Fidlock-DH-Fullface-Helm.html

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (25. Februar 2014)

@Asko: Bei Bruegelmann und Fahrrad.de gibt es doch 10 Euro-Gutscheine für die Newletteranmeldung, mit einem MBW von 99 Euro.


----------



## Federkern (26. Februar 2014)

nochmal im richtigen thread, danke @FlowinFlo :
Hat jemand eine Idee wo man gut und günstig einen (2-3) Tagestourenrucksack bekommt? Suche was für Wochenendausflüge.. Aussengetränkefach und vielleicht 30-40 liter wären optimal..


----------



## grind (26. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts mit dem hier aus:
http://www.mirapodo.de/jack-wolfskin-jack-wolfskin-berkeley-rucksack-khaki-sku3489656.html
Finde ich einen guten Preis für Jack Wolfskin..


----------



## Federkern (27. Februar 2014)

@grind Danke! Hast Du Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack? Preis ist gut.. wie ist das mit schwitzen am Rücken auf Touren?


----------



## extremoetzi (27. Februar 2014)

@Federkern 

Servus,

ich habe noch einen gebrauchten VAUDE Bike Alpin Air 25+5 Liter übrig.

Farbe: rot/grau
Zustand: 2

Alle Reizverschlüsse sind in Ordnung und die Regenhülle ist "jungfräulich"! Besonders interessant für dich ist sicher das Aeroflex-Tragesystem, was das Schwitzen auf dem Rücken eingrenzen bzw. die Ventilation erhöhen soll.

Infos und Details zum Testsiegermodell der letzten Jahre siehe hier:

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_vaude_bike_alpin_air_25_5_p35941.html

Gern mache ich dir auch noch viele Detailfotos, allerdings kann ich das erst morgen nachmittag erledigen. Meine Preisvorstellung wären faire 35 + 5 Euro = 40 Euro (inkl. versicherter Versand), ich denke das ist fair. Naja, falls er dich interessiert, mache ich morgen erst mal Fotos und dann sehen wir weiter!

Sportliche Grüße
Paul


----------



## Federkern (7. März 2014)

@extremoetzi Danke! Habe es leider zu spät gesehen... Habe mir jetzt schon was gekauft..


----------



## TOM4 (7. März 2014)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich für den  poc trabec race helm. At wer einen tipp, wo ich den günstig bekomme? Ich würd ihn eher in "farbe" suchen, also nicht unbedingt weiss oder schwarz

Danke


----------



## dangerousdavid (7. März 2014)

Hallihallo 
Bin auf der suche nach knieschoner-schnäppchen..
soll in die richtung von ixs slope, o'neill shinner oder ähnliches gehen..
jemand zufällig ein schnäppchen entdeckt??


----------



## cruysen (17. März 2014)

Hallo!
Bin noch ganz frisch auf dem MTB. Habe also gerade schon einen Haufen Geld ausgegeben. Jetzt fehlt mir für die restliche Übergangszeit noch eine fahrradtaugliche lange Hose. Irgendwas in Richtung “gut und günstig“ für die mehr oder weniger gemütliche Runde nach Feierabend. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (17. März 2014)

moin, geh mal zu lidl. da ist wohl grad wieder was im angebot...zumindest günstig


----------



## cruysen (17. März 2014)

Keine lange Hose. Nur eine 3/4. Die habe ich, sitzt aber nicht so gut.


----------



## BejayMTB (24. März 2014)

Zwei kleine Anliegen:
1. Hat jemand eine Platzangst Trailtech Evo (in L) für unter 99.- gesehen und 
2. Hat jemand eine Jacke gesehen, die farblich so:



 
aussieht? Diese hier ist übrigens eigentlich schwarz, nur merkwürdiges Foto Licht, aber die Braun/Grün Kombo gefällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß Björn


----------



## dukester155 (26. März 2014)

Ich suche eine Protektoren Unterhose *mit* Sitzpolster in M. Hab mir eine Alpinestars ohne Sitzpolster gekauft, aber die ist einfach zu unbequem. Marke ist mir egal.


----------



## Baitman (7. April 2014)

Wo gibts diese Hose am günstigsten? Gr. L und M

*PEARL iZUMi X-Alp Zip Off Pant Men's black*


----------



## Isa98 (8. April 2014)

Hallo, suche günstige FiveTen Freerider in Größe 40. 
Farbe ist egal, wenn ihr was habt, einfach privat anschreiben. 
Außerdem suche ich noch eine Goggle für meinen Fullface-Helm und Knieschützer (Größe weiß ich nicht,denke aber S)
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (9. April 2014)

Hat einer aktuell ne gute AM Hose gesehen? Größe XL, farblich eher dunkel?


----------



## Hesse77 (9. April 2014)

Hat jemand den Deuter Road One in folgender Variante zu günstigerem Kurs gesichtet?


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (23. April 2014)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Deuter Road One in folgender Variante zu günstigerem Kurs gesichtet?


Unter 60 Euro inkl. Versand wird nicht wirklich was gehen... auch nicht in UK.


----------



## lori90 (25. April 2014)

Suche ein Bikeshort für Damen in der Größe XS oder S bzw. 34 oder 36. Am liebsten auch noch mit Innenhose.
Budget ist max. €60 und dafür finde ich ziemlich wenig...


----------



## bobons (25. April 2014)

lori90 schrieb:


> Suche ein Bikeshort für Damen in der Größe XS oder S bzw. 34 oder 36. Am liebsten auch noch mit Innenhose.
> Budget ist max. €60 und dafür finde ich ziemlich wenig...



Schau mal bei der aktuellen Hibike-Aktion rein, sind genau 60 Euro: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52610a18214b4/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Marken-Bikeshorts.html


----------



## lori90 (26. April 2014)

Wow super vielen Dank für den Hinweis Bobons!


----------



## lori90 (26. April 2014)

Leider gibt es kaum Schnäppchen Hosen in Größe 34 / 36. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (29. April 2014)

Hat jemand von euch den *Deuter Transalpin Pro 28 *für unter 139€ gesehen? Ungewöhnlich, dass es da absolut NULL Preisunterschiede gibt. Sogar im Spocht-Geschäft bei mir umme Ecke gibts den für exakt 139€.


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (29. April 2014)

heiterbiswolkig schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch den *Deuter Transalpin Pro 28 *für unter 139€ gesehen? Ungewöhnlich, dass es da absolut NULL Preisunterschiede gibt. Sogar im Spocht-Geschäft bei mir umme Ecke gibts den für exakt 139€.



Und gefunden... für andere vielleicht auch interessant: aktuell für *€120,36*! versandkostenfrei innerhald DE... 
http://www.sportschuster.com/ausrst...-trans-alpine-pro-28-black-kiwi-0?action_ms=1


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (29. April 2014)

__


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (29. April 2014)

Suche folgendes Jersey in M: "troy lee designs ruckus jersey orange" - ist wohl vom letzten jahr, weiß jemand wo man das noch beziehen kann?


----------



## dermute (29. April 2014)

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Evoc FR Enduro Team oder Blackline Rucksack in XL für 120€ oder weniger. 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen heißen Tipp?


----------



## kaptan (29. April 2014)

Würde mich in M auch interessieren!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Mai 2014)

Suche das Sombrio Disciple 3/4 Arm Jersey in S am besten unter 30€ - bike24, etc ists um die 45€ oder schon vergriffen.


----------



## Uni560 (5. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Evoc FR Enduro Team oder Blackline Rucksack in XL für 120€ oder weniger.
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen heißen Tipp?



Den habe ich mir Anfang März bei www.upmove.eu im Online Shop bestellt. 107€ inkl. Versand.
Vielleicht nehmen sie ihn ja demnächst nochmal in eine Aktion auf. 

Habe per Vorkasse bestellt und innerhalb 1 Woche geliefert bekommen, was wirklich sehr schnell ist. (Kommt aus Österreich, plus 2 Tage "Überweisungsdauer")


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (5. Mai 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach ner Vaude Elbert Short (in Jade) für unter 45€


----------



## AlexMC (13. Mai 2014)

rakoth schrieb:


> Suche folgendes Jersey in M: "troy lee designs ruckus jersey orange" - ist wohl vom letzten jahr, weiß jemand wo man das noch beziehen kann?



http://www.bikepark-shop.de/index.p...age.tpl&Itemid=2&category_id=&product_id=5773

Als Schnäppchen würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen...


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde ebenfalls nochmal den Evoc FR Blackline 16l in der Größe M/L in den Raum schmeißen. 
Zielpreis wäre unter 130€ ...

@Uni560 : Hast Du für Deinen Kauf eine Mitgliedschaft bei upmove.eu eingehen müssen? Wenn ja, welche denn?

grüße
Robby


----------



## Uni560 (19. Mai 2014)

@Robby2107 , nein musste ich nicht.
Als Mitglied kostet das halt nochmals weniger, da wäre ich unter 100€ gekommen.
Eine Mitgliedschaft ist nicht notwendig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2014)

Uni560 schrieb:


> @Robby2107 , nein musste ich nicht.
> Als Mitglied kostet das halt nochmals weniger, da wäre ich unter 100€ gekommen.
> Eine Mitgliedschaft ist nicht notwendig!


 
Ok, super.
Dann werde ich da immer mal wieder rein schauen.


----------



## Lukas2046 (2. Juni 2014)

Suche:
Alpinestars Bionic BNS Gr.XS unter 200€ 
Bell Transfer-9 Gr.L unter 170€

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Gumble (2. Juni 2014)

ich war letzthin beim Stadler und hab mich ein das *rote Radtrikot* *Assos SS cento* verliebt, mit 159.- aber viel zu teuer.
http://www.assos-onlineshop.de/epag...ducts/13.20.254.12/SubProducts/13.20.254.48-l
hat jemand eine Idee, wo man das Trikot günstig beziehen kann? vielleicht auch ähnliche Shirt (Qualität, knalliges Rot). Merci


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Juni 2014)

http://sport.ladenzeile.de/herren-fahrradzubehoer-fahrradbekleidung-radtrikot-rot/


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juni 2014)

Suche ne gute/leichte/günstige Regenjacke für meine Dame, jemand spontan ne Idee?


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Juni 2014)

http://www.decathlon.de/regenjacke-rain-cut-damen-id_8302368.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2014)

@lorenz4510
Bin ich jetzt nicht überrascht, hatte ich mir vorgestern auch schon angeguckt, aber noch etwas gezögert, weil der Preis wirklich extrem niedrig ist..


----------



## donpope (4. Juni 2014)

Suche ein Primal Wear AC/DC Trikot (am besten das mit der Kanone)in Xxl. Momentan irgendwie nirgends zu finden 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (5. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Suche ne gute/leichte/günstige Regenjacke für meine Dame, jemand spontan ne Idee?


Aldi Nord für 18€

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stressi25 (17. Juni 2014)

ich such auch was... und zwar Scott Rc Trikot von 2013 in Gr. S
Leider online überall ausverkauft. Vll sieht durch zufall jemand eins in einem Laden vor Ort!
Dann bitte mich Kontakten. Danke

hier nen link wie es ausieht:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=551&page=1&start=0&ndsp=74&ved=0CDYQrQMwCA


----------



## mfux (19. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ne Gore Alp-X Jacke&Hose. Hab jetzt schon in zig Geschäften nachgefragt, nie da, muss immer bestellt werden. Das kann ich aber selbst auch....
Hat wer nen Tip, wo man Gore-Sachen am besten kauft?
Mfg


----------



## bobons (19. Juni 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es oft einzelne Größen um 50% reduziert: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_pg_1?...rds=gore+alp-x&ie=UTF8&qid=1382268553&lo=none
Aber das kann man nicht vorhersagen, müßte man eine Weile beobachten.


----------



## Totoxl (19. Juni 2014)

Ich suche eine schwarze Fox Flexfit Cap. Die wurden in Winterberg immer für 15€ raus gehauen. Jemand ne Idee wo man die Online günstig bekommt?


----------



## Bench (19. Juni 2014)

Wo gibts den Giro Feature in M mattschwarz gerade am günstigsten?
H&S 80€, rose 70€ aber nicht lieferbar, BC 75€...


----------



## decay (19. Juni 2014)

Sollte der hier sein, oder?
Hab meinen Feature für 35 neu gekauft by mysportworld...

http://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkte...1-55&wt_mc=amc137364857827085&psm=onmacon&id=


----------



## donpope (19. Juni 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Wo gibts den Giro Feature in M mattschwarz gerade am günstigsten?
> H&S 80€, rose 70€ aber nicht lieferbar, BC 75€...


guckst du hier http://m.ebay.de/itm/141323173474?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (19. Juni 2014)

Danke, hab bei Engelhorn bestellt. Versand ist auch günstig und zahlbar auf Rechnung, was will man mehr?


----------



## Templeton (20. Juni 2014)

Neuer Ergon Rucksack BA3 Evo Large Blau 2014 
40 Euro unter Neupreis und ca. 15 Euro unter dem günstigen Versandangebot zu verkaufen. 
Rucksack kann für ca. 30 Euro mit einem Protektor nachgerüstet werden.

Bei Interesse hier entlang: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301221214873

PS: Wenn ich mit diesem Hinweis gegen Forumsregeln verstosse bitte Beitrag löschen, dachte nur es wäre für interessant falls eh jemand gerade sucht.


----------



## Silberreiter (23. Juni 2014)

Wisst ihr ne günstige Quelle für eine Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L in shiny black/green?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (24. Juni 2014)

moin! brauch paar neue five ten freerider vxi... jemand nen link zu nem schicken sale angebot?


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Juni 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin! brauch paar neue five ten freerider vxi... jemand nen link zu nem schicken sale angebot?



90 Euro bei BMO


----------



## EmHaTe (28. Juni 2014)

Ich suche Langfinger Radhandschuhe..


----------



## donpope (29. Juni 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Ich suche Langfinger Radhandschuhe..


In jedem Onlineshop in Mengen zu bekommen. Gut wäre eine konkrete Angabe welche Du suchst


----------



## EmHaTe (29. Juni 2014)

Hmm.. stimmt, war eher so ein Schuß in's Blaue, ob evtl. jemand gerade irgendwo z.B. richtig gute Modelle zu reduzierten Preisen gesehen hat.

Suchen würde ich welche wie z.B. die O'Neal Element.


----------



## bobons (1. Juli 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Hmm.. stimmt, war eher so ein Schuß in's Blaue, ob evtl. jemand gerade irgendwo z.B. richtig gute Modelle zu reduzierten Preisen gesehen hat.
> 
> Suchen würde ich welche wie z.B. die O'Neal Element.



Heute gibt es welche bei Rose im Angebot: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-ride-langfinger-handschuhe/aid:687749
Und falls Du kleine Hände hast: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giro-remedy-handschuhe-3893
Und bei Hibike: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5261096d634cc/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Handschuhe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (1. Juli 2014)

Danke, hab' mittlerweile..


----------



## deraccount (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, jemand ne Idee wo es zur Zeit gute und günstige lange gepolsterte Hosen gibt?


----------



## bobons (2. Juli 2014)

deraccount schrieb:


> Hi Leute, jemand ne Idee wo es zur Zeit gute und günstige lange gepolsterte Hosen gibt?



Hibike und Actionsports wären gute Anlaufstellen: http://www.actionsports.de/de/bekleidung-bike/hosen/lang/?sPage=1&sSort=3
Und Amazon hat wohl gerade 15% auf ausgewählte Radkleidung.


----------



## bobons (3. Juli 2014)

deraccount schrieb:


> Hi Leute, jemand ne Idee wo es zur Zeit gute und günstige lange gepolsterte Hosen gibt?





famagoer schrieb:


> Bei hibike gibt's zusätzlich 75% Rabatt auf Specialized Kleidung mit dem Code AG163/3A3Q-CQ1V-QITQ.



http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n53062c039abe3/Hosen.html


----------



## famagoer (3. Juli 2014)

... bei Kleidung würde ich unbedingt auch immer bei bike24 vorbeischauen - bisher problemlos, auch mit Rücksendungen.
Da kannst in den einzelnen Rubriken super sortieren und Filter setzen:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;pgc=1686:1692::1687:1689::104:1696;orderby=2

oder
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;pgc=1686:1692::1687:1689::104:1696;orderby=2

... wären schon mal ein Anfang!


----------



## Modjo (4. Juli 2014)

Moinsen ,

suche eine anständige Funktionsjacke oder Trikot wenn es abends bei den MTB Touren etwas kälter wird und die auch den Wind abhält

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo es ein Schnäppchen gibt 

Fettes Merci

Grüsse Modjo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (5. Juli 2014)

Modjo schrieb:


> suche eine anständige Funktionsjacke oder Trikot wenn es abends bei den MTB Touren etwas kälter wird und die auch den Wind abhält
> Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo es ein Schnäppchen gibt



Vielleicht die hier?
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/endura-pakajak-233230/?sku=233230006


----------



## Winnni (7. Juli 2014)

Suche günstigeres Angebot als derzeit bei Amazon (knappe 90.-)für einen 
Vaude Gravit 30+5 in der Farbe meadow.

greets
Winni


----------



## Taunide (16. Juli 2014)

Wo kauft man Troy Lee Bekleidung am günstigsten?


----------



## Sixday (17. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Ich suche eine Bike Hose für den Trail und All Mountain gebrauch und am besten ein Zip-Off.
Es sollte ein Stoff sein der nicht beim ersten sturz zerreißt. Und Taschen sollte sie auch haben.

Die Hose von Platzangst (link) gefällt mir so schon sehr gut nur leider ist sie Farblich nicht so meins.

Kann mir da jmd was anderes empfehlen?

MfG Micha


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich such auch grad eine neue Hose für Allmountain, allerdings reicht eine normale kurze. Dafür sollte sie zwei Seitentaschen und mindestens eine Beintasche haben.
Von der Größe her zwischen XS (Platzangst) und M (Endura), das läuft wahrscheinlich auf Gr. 46 raus.
Preislich unter 50€, keinesfalls aber über 60€.

Vielleicht schau ich doch mal bei Engelbert Strauss vorbei, die scheinen ja sowas in der Art zu haben.


----------



## Mary_RGB (3. August 2014)

Hallo, Guten Morgen,
ist der Threat noch aktiv?

Ich suche:
Protektoren: Ellbogen, Knie (hab nen Rückenpanzer von Suomy....kann man den verwenden")
Bekleidung: weites Shirt (über die Schildkrötenausrüstung)
--> Haaaaandschuhe! Langfinger... Farbe prinzipiell egal, pink,weiß, schwarz, gern neon-kiwi-grün....
Habe jetzt welche von Decathlon....nach 20Minuten sitzen diese auf 'halb-8'

Hab grad erst angefangen....da muß nicht alles neu sein....


----------



## veraono (3. August 2014)

Mary_RGB schrieb:


> Hallo, Guten Morgen,
> ist der Threat noch aktiv?
> 
> Ich suche:
> ...



Frag doch mal in der Kaufberatung oder wenn´s was Gebrauchtes sein soll im Bikemarkt eine Suchanzeige schalten.


----------



## markus-maximus (6. August 2014)

Suche kurze Handschuhe mit extremen Gelpolster...habe bis dato nur GripGrap gefunden die liegen bei 40€ - jemand ne Alternative.


----------



## borno (6. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Suche kurze Handschuhe mit extremen Gelpolster...habe bis dato nur GripGrap gefunden die liegen bei 40€ - jemand ne Alternative.


Jepp, kommen aber von über'm Tellerrand. ;-) 

LINK 

Hatte mal die Vorgänger, waren extrem dick und gut gepolstert, mir aber zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Cherry (6. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Rucksack, wenn möglich von Evoc. Was er auf jeden Fall braucht, ist einen integrierten Rückenprotektor (darf auch abnehmbar sein). Preislich sollte er um die 100€ liegen, billiger nehme ich ihn aber auch gerne  Er sollte um die 20L Fassungsvermögen haben, mit der Option für eine Trinkblase (ebenfalls kein Muss). Bei ebay habe ich schon 2 gefunden, aber vllt. habt ihr ja noch ein besseres (neues) Angebot. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2014)

Vor 2 Tagen (am Mittwoch...) gabs noch den Evoc FR 16L für 77€ bei bike-components. Inzwischen ist er leider ausverkauft.


----------



## Cherry (8. August 2014)

Ok, das Angebot war auch im Schnäppchen-Jägerthread. Als ich das da gesehen hab, war der auch schon weg  Trotzdem danke! 
Weiß jemand noch ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## tackleberry (11. August 2014)

Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Gore Bikewear Contest Trägerhose zu kaufen. Hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung für rund 50-60 Euro zur Hand?


----------



## bobons (11. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Gore Bikewear Contest Trägerhose zu kaufen. Hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung für rund 50-60 Euro zur Hand?



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/gore-bike-wear-contest-traegerhose-mit-polster-23161
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/gore-bike-wear-contest-3-4-traegerhose-23159


----------



## tackleberry (12. August 2014)

Ich suche ne coole Badehose. Irgendwelche Tipps? Größe ist L.


----------



## bobons (12. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Ich suche ne coole Badehose. Irgendwelche Tipps? Größe ist L.



http://www.mysportworld.de/quiksilver-kelly-uea19-boardshort-herren-gruen-khaki.html
http://www.mysportworld.de/oxbow-f1-tiare-boardshort-herren-blau-grau-gelb.html


----------



## benchwarmer (12. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich hab das hier korrekt gepostet, bin neu hier und daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, falls es nicht so sein soll 

Zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich bin auf meiner Suche nach Handschuhen für den kommenden Herbst/Winter auf den folgenden Link gestoßen:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/bekle...ger/2114/chiba-function-line-express-schwarz#

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Handschue etwas taugen bei Temperaturen zwischen 0-10 Grad? Leider habe ich keinen Test oder brauchbare Kommentare gefunden (sowohl hier im Forum als auch über Google). 
Mehr als 30 € will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben, bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass es daher nicht einfach ist, geeignete Handschuhe für die kältere Jahreszeit zu finden. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand dennoch eine Alternative....bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## bobons (12. August 2014)

@benchwarmer: Willkommen im Forum!
Chiba-Produkte sind meistens tauglich für das was sie kosten, vor allem wenn sie reduziert sind. Ich habe mir auch immer wieder Winterhandschuhe gekauft, um die richtigen zu finden. Mein Fazit: alle viel zu dick, schränken die Handhabung stark ein, und mir persönlich waren sie alle nach einer Weile zu warm. Letzten Winter bin ich bis -5 °C mit NoFear Quartz Gloves und Giro Remedy gefahren, das sind beides robuste Langfingerhandschuhe. Ich bekam damit nach ca. 1,5 Stunden minimal kalte Finger, aber es war nie unagenehm. Wenn man ab und zu aus dem "Ruhefahrpuls" rausgeht, wird man sowieso wieder warm.

Wenn Du sehr empfindlich gegenüber Kälte an den Händen bist, könnte sich die Isolierung der Winterhandschuhe lohnen, aber sonst würde ich Dir MX- oder DH-Langfingerhandschuhe empfehlen, die nicht zu gut belüftet sind. Die Quartz Gloves waren sogar doppellagig, aber das war das Modell von 2011, weiss nicht wie die aktuellen sind.


----------



## benchwarmer (12. August 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfe bonbons. 

Ich dachte an "Winterhandschuhe", weil ich vermute, dass es auf einer Abfahrt ganz schön frisch werden kann an den Händen. Deshalb war/bin ich der Meinung, ein Windstopper macht durchaus Sinn und kann nicht schaden. 
Das Problem mit den dicken Handschuhen, durch die man dann  nicht mehr richtig schalten kann bzw. das Feingefühl fürs Bike verloren geht möchte ich auf jedenfall vermeiden. Daher sollen die Handschuhe auch keine so fetten Skidinger sein.
Ansonsten bin ich eher ein "Warmblut" was die Hände betrifft. Daher werde ich mal deinen Rat befolgen und mich auch über DH-Langfingerhandschuhe informieren und mir nochmal Gedanken machen. 

Bin weiterhin offen für alle Tipps von den alten (und neuen) Hasen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (12. August 2014)

Gibt doch auch "dünne" Handschuhe mit Gore Windstopper..das schlimmste ist ja der Fahrtwind...ich habe ein paar aus dem Decathlon und noch eines vom letzten Marathon..die sind beide ok für 2h - danach wird es dann ein wenig kühl...


----------



## benchwarmer (13. August 2014)

Habe mich jetzt nochmal schlau gemacht und diese Handschuhe von NW gefunden: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/northwave-power-gloves/rp-prod85369

Kann mir hierzu jemand anhand eigener Erfahrungen berichten? Habe in Artikelbeschreibungen öfters gelesen, dass Handschuhe von NW kleiner ausfallen und man daher eine Nummer größer als normal bestellen soll, kann das jemand bestätigen? Ansonsten finde ich die Handschuhe ganz passabel, vor allem für den Preis von knapp 14€! Was meint ihr?


----------



## habihobi (13. August 2014)

Hey Leute, suche folgendes Shirt in bisschen günstiger:

http://www.terrific.de/Herren/Hemde...Men.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Norrona&

Weiß zufällig jemand ob man die fjoras irgendwo günstiger bekommt?


----------



## migges (13. August 2014)

Schau mal hier nach.
http://www.bruegelmann.de/norrona-fjr-equaliser-long-sleeve-shirt-men-deep-purple-348558.html


----------



## chichoo (14. August 2014)

Hi, 
Suche ein schwarz pinke dh hose oder anzug, meine freundin hatte sie im netz gesehen und findet es nicht wieder. 
Jemand ein Tipp? 

Lg


----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2014)

Google mal nach Oneal Eement Jersey Pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichoo (14. August 2014)

Danke, die war schon sehr knapp dran : ) Sie sagt da war weiss bei, das wusste ich bis eben noch nicht : )


----------



## P4LL3R (15. August 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Softshelljacke, da der Winter nicht mehr lange bevorsteht und mir meine alten nicht mehr wirklich passen (habe gute 20kg abgenommen). Was gibt es empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Zum Radfahren habe ich mir eine von Specialized um 50€ statt 200€ gekauft, aber diese ist leider nicht sehr alltagstauglich, da hinten Taschen wie bei Radtrikots sind und diese beim gehen eher störend sind. Auf Amazon habe ich diese gefunden, schaut nicht schlecht aus, hat gute Bewertungen und ist auch sehr günstig: http://www.amazon.de/James-Nicholso...d=1408117852&sr=1-11&keywords=softshell+jacke
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich.


----------



## kommaklar (15. August 2014)

Hallo...
Suche eine lange Hose für den Herbst/Winter zum Biken!
Ich hatte jetzt schon mal die* Alpinestars All Mountain*: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006TJ6GPY/...olid=2KL64O3GF0MXH&coliid=IZYX9BMM5UCB5&psc=1
zum Probieren.
Die Hose gefiel mir vom Schnitt und Qualität sehr gut, nur leider war sie nicht atmungsaktiv!


----------



## sp00n82 (15. August 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Auf Amazon habe ich diese gefunden, schaut nicht schlecht aus, hat gute Bewertungen und ist auch sehr günstig: http://www.amazon.de/James-Nicholso...d=1408117852&sr=1-11&keywords=softshell+jacke


Hm, laut der Rezensionen ist die allerdings auch null atmungsaktiv. Schon bei leichter bis mittlerer Anstrengung soll da der Schweiß drin stehen, also zum Fahrrad fahren ziemlich ungeeignet.


----------



## kommaklar (15. August 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Softshelljacke, da der Winter nicht mehr lange bevorsteht und mir meine alten nicht mehr wirklich passen (habe gute 20kg abgenommen). Was gibt es empfehlenswertes bis 100€? Zum Radfahren habe ich mir eine von Specialized um 50€ statt 200€ gekauft, aber diese ist leider nicht sehr alltagstauglich, da hinten Taschen wie bei Radtrikots sind und diese beim gehen eher störend sind. Auf Amazon habe ich diese gefunden, schaut nicht schlecht aus, hat gute Bewertungen und ist auch sehr günstig: http://www.amazon.de/James-Nicholson-Herren-Softshelljacke-JN135/dp/B0066G4FW6/ref=sr_1_11?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1408117852&sr=1-11&keywords=softshell jacke
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich.


Schau mal bei "engelbert-strauss.de"
z.B. http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...ljacke_e_s_vision-3132940-60888-551-1328.html


----------



## honkori (15. August 2014)

Die habe ich als "Hundejacke".
Ist auf jeden Fall atmungsaktiv und so gesehen brauchbar, wenn man sie mit den richtigen Sachen drüber oder drunter kombiniert. Allerdings sind die Bündchen etwas locker und die Kapuze ein bischen "steif".
Mit 'nem langärmligen Merinoshirt darunter habe ich die im Herbst auch öfter mal benutzt. Nieselpiesel hält sie 'ne Weile ab, richtigen Regen nicht sehr lange...mit 'ner Regenjacke darüber bin ich nie gefahren. Mit einer "dicken" Fleecejacke darunter vielleicht sogar Winter (ab - 5° C) tauglich, dann aber lieber auch noch 'ne Windweste für drunter.
Aber wie gesagt, ich nutze sie hauptsächlich im Herbst, mit einem Shirt darunter, für eine Stunde Gassi mit dem Hund, wenn es nieselt.


----------



## P4LL3R (16. August 2014)

Danke für die Vorschläge, die Engelbert Strauss Jacken schauen gar nicht so schlecht aus, obwohl es eigentlich Arbeitsbekleidung ist. Diese hier gefällt mir sogar noch besser (mir sind unauffällige Jacken ohne Kapuze am liebsten): http://www.engelbert-strauss.at/Bek..._dryplexx_softlight-3131280-77420-1-1328.html
Die schaut auch nicht schlecht aus: http://www.outdoor33.com/de/kaufen/discovery-fullzip-midlayer-pullover-20719/wg_id-963
Oder die: http://www.outdoor33.com/de/kaufen/salewa-iron-2.0-stormwall-softshelljacke-1077/wg_id-963


----------



## honkori (16. August 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Strauss ohne Kapuze auch bestellen, aber ich werde wohl mal den Versuch wagen und etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Mitte/Ende September werde ich wahrscheinlich die vier Teile (als "Komplettlösung") hier probieren...
http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-d...tributes=5A01410B-7BF6-46CC-8A97-FFEA0A577F6E
*...Schnäppchenmeldungen dafür werden dann sehr gern gesehen!!!*

ciiaooo


----------



## Tobiwan (17. August 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Herren-Jacke-Trailtech-90801/dp/B00C93WSGA/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1408283052&sr=1-1&keywords=platzangst trailtech evo
Die und nichts anderes... Zwei Seitenreißverschlüße je Seite, 1 x Reißverschluß am Ärmel (oben), 1 x Reißverschluß vorne zum Entlüften - also Durchlüften kannst du die Jacke wie du willst. Dazu noch einigermassen Wind- und Wasserrdicht und gut aussehen tut das auch. Hab die Jacke seit 3 Jahren und die sieht noch immer aus wie am ersten Tag. Nehme ich für Radfahren im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr genauso wie zum sportlich legeren Ausgehen.
Keine Ahnung ob´s die irgendwo günstiger gibt, aber ich kann die Jacke nur empfehlen!


----------



## kommaklar (17. August 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Herren-Jacke-Trailtech-90801/dp/B00C93WSGA/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1408283052&sr=1-1&keywords=platzangst trailtech evo
> Die und nichts anderes...



Wie fällt den die Größe aus?
Trage bei Softshell (z.B. Mazine, Marmont) immer die Größe M...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (17. August 2014)

Ich hab die gleiche Größe in der Jacke wie sonst auch.


----------



## mfux (17. August 2014)

In der Jacke schwitzt man sich im Herbst zu Tode... Die ist bei mir für weit unter  Gefrierpunkt. Übergangszeit Zwiebelprinzip mit ner Gore Alp-X 2.0. beide Jacken sind sehr gut. Gore gibts immer mal wieder sehr günstig online. Einfach beobachten.
Platzangst hab ich bei Zweirad Stadler am günstigsten gesehen.
Mfg


----------



## Tobiwan (19. August 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> In der Jacke schwitzt man sich im Herbst zu Tode... Die ist bei mir für weit unter  Gefrierpunkt. Übergangszeit Zwiebelprinzip mit ner Gore Alp-X 2.0. beide Jacken sind sehr gut. Gore gibts immer mal wieder sehr günstig online. Einfach beobachten.
> Platzangst hab ich bei Zweirad Stadler am günstigsten gesehen.
> Mfg



Erstens hat der Fragesteller nach einer Jacke für den Winter gesucht und zweitens ist deine Aussage mit "weit unter dem Gefrierpunkt" ziemlich hoch gegriffen. Richtig ist, dass du mit der Jacke auch im Minus-Bereich fahren kannst. Dann ist die aber kpl. geschlossen und man ist drunter auch noch gut angezogen. Mehr als Grundlagentraining macht da keinen Sinn mehr. Mit geöffneten Lüftungsschlitzen ist die Jacke auch bei 10 Grad sehr angenehm zu tragen - dafür sind die Reisßverschlüsse ja auch da!
Oftmals hat´s im Herbst dieses Drecks Nieselwetter und da funktioniert die Jacke super. Wirds richtig kalt - Reißverschluß zu und gut. Und das ganze zu einem guten Kurs.
Die genannte Gore muss man mal angehabt haben - entweder man liebt sie oder eben nicht...


----------



## benchwarmer (20. August 2014)

Mahlzeit liebe Community!

Nach langer Überlegung und Suche, habe ich mich nun entschieden, diese Langfingerhandschuhe von CHIBA zu kaufen: https://www.bikes2race.de/radbeklei...ReferrerID=7&gclid=COiL8rHOnMACFeRj7AodlgcAPg
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie die Langfingerhandschuhe größentechnisch ausfallen? Möchte vermeiden, dass ich diese dann wieder zurückschicken muss (mein Handumfang beträgt 21,5 cm. Laut Größentabelle von CHIBA müsste ich demnach Größe M bestellen).

Außerdem würde ich gerne euere Meinung hören zu folgenden MTB-Schuhen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/matrix-all-terrain-schuhe-203760
Die sind preislich und von dem, was ich bisher über Google finden konnte, sehr attraktiv - oder was meint ihr?

Herzlichen Dank für eure Meinungen.


----------



## TheGoOn (21. August 2014)

Ich suche die _*Race Face Ambush Shorts Modell 2014*_  für unter 80€


----------



## bobons (21. August 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Ich suche die _*Race Face Ambush Shorts Modell 2014*_  für unter 80€



http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-ambush-shorts/

@benchwarmer: Ich habe denselben Handumfang und habe bei fast jedem Hersteller M - manche sitzen sehr eng, manche sind recht weit, vor allem die Wintermodelle.


----------



## benchwarmer (22. August 2014)

@bobons: Danke für deine AW. Habe mir jetzt sowohl die Handschuhe, als auch die Schuhe mal bestellt...hoffe alles passt.


----------



## NewK (25. August 2014)

Ist jetzt keine wirkliche Suche, aber hat wer Erfahrung mit der "Alpinestars All Mountain WR Hose lang"?
Wie ist sie so für den Winter und wie verhält es sich mit der Atmungsaktiviät?
Danke.


----------



## kommaklar (25. August 2014)

Die "Alpinestars All Mountain WR Hose lang" hatte ich jetzt mal probiert!
Sehr guter Schnitt, klasse Verarbeitung und der Stoff fühlt sich "dünn" an.
*Aber:*
Die Hose klebte schon nach ein paar Minuten tragen (ohne zu Radeln) an den Oberschenkel fest und es war ein absoluter Wärmestau.
Es ist keine Öffnung bzw. Lüftung vorhanden.
Zum Fahren völlig Untauglich!
Schade...

Habe mir jetzt eine "Endura Singletrack II Hose" geholt und kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes sagen. Kommt leider nicht an die Optik der Alpine ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (25. August 2014)

Danke für Deinen Bericht!
Also für den Herbst zu warm, und für den Winter auch?


----------



## kommaklar (25. August 2014)

Für den Herbst zu warm und im Winter kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen! 
Nasse Beine und Kalte Luft... das verträgt sich nicht!


----------



## NewK (25. August 2014)

Schade, schade. Optisch finde ich die Alpinestars schon echt gut. Habe schon die Drop Shorts und die finde ich top... für die warmen Tage...

Andere Frage: Hat wer Erfahrung mit langen Hosen von Specialized für den Herbst/Winter?
Dank Euch.


----------



## Denyodp (26. August 2014)

Ich suche auch noch eine preiswerte, nicht zu warme Regenhose. Heute zum Beispiel haben wir hier ca. 15° und mittelstarken Regen. Ich will aber mit dem Radl zum Fussbaltraining. Werde wieder meine Trainingsanzughose anziehen. Die kann dann trocknen während ich Fussball spiel und wieder nass werden wenn ich nach Hause fahre


----------



## decay (26. August 2014)

@Denyodp darfs kurz sein? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/stratos-h2o-short-black-18813 Mal sehen wie die so ist, ist deutlich über meiner Schmerzgrenze, aber immerhin gut reduziert und wohl gute Schore


----------



## Denyodp (26. August 2014)

So 3/4 ist vielleicht gar nicht verkehrt. Aber die 69 € sind mir zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (27. August 2014)

Suche einen Handschuh von Specialized für die kälteren Tage für um die 30 EUR. Gibt´s das?
Sowas oder den z.B.?!


----------



## NewK (16. September 2014)

Weiß jemand wo es die Alpinestars Drop Shorts Hose kurz schwarz/cool grau 2012 in Größe 32 und günstig gibt?
Danke.


----------



## Baitman (23. September 2014)

Suche ne Endura MT500 Spray Short unter 89,00 oder besser sogar die 3/4 zu nem günstigeren Preis.


----------



## -habicht- (28. September 2014)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/mt500-spray-baggy-shorts-ec022288
74 Euro

Allgemein geile Angebote bei den Baggys.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/altura/mayhem-print-baggy-shorts-ec047090


----------



## impressive (5. Oktober 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Für den Herbst zu warm und im Winter kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen!
> Nasse Beine und Kalte Luft... das verträgt sich nicht!




Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
An den Oberschenkel Innenseiten sitz ein Reißverschluss mit dem man die Zukuft regulieren, die sind zwar etwas fummelig aber trotzdem geht's.

Und generell klebt da bei mir nix.
Find sie super, und für'n Winter kann man noch was darunter ziehen dann passt das.

Hält relativ gut trocken.


----------



## Baitman (8. Oktober 2014)

-habicht- schrieb:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/mt500-spray-baggy-shorts-ec022288
> 74 Euro
> 
> Allgemein geile Angebote bei den Baggys.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/altura/mayhem-print-baggy-shorts-ec047090



Mmmhh, 77,- ist jetzt nicht das Schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt das es aus UK kommt und bei Garantiefällen die Abwicklung aufwendiger ist.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...tm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=Awin&xid=78888

Gibts noch andere günstige Quellen?


----------



## Fruderike (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche schwarze slimfit Jeans 34/32


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 
bin auf der Suche nach einer Hose die im Lendenbereich/Untererrücken extra Spritzschutz und an den Nieren Flies hat. 
Da ich in diesem Bereich im Herbst/Winter immer soooo meine Probleme habe.


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Oktober 2014)

ich suche ne gute Softshell Jacke und Hose fürn Winter. Vaude Virt oder Gore Tool....irgendwas in die Richtung.


----------



## juicer666 (21. Oktober 2014)

bei zweirad-stadler für 99 €.



Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich suche ne gute Softshell Jacke und Hose fürn Winter. Vaude Virt oder Gore Tool....irgendwas in die Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Oktober 2014)

juicer666 schrieb:


> bei zweirad-stadler für 99 €.



ja das hab ich doch selbst im anderen Thread gepostet


----------



## InfectedIvo (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi. 
Kennt jemand die Protektoren von Decathlon (B'twin)? 
http://www.decathlon.de/knieschutzer-500-id_8306070.html

Ich fahre nichts wildes, nur Cross Country mit mal mehr mal weniger schweren Trails. Fühle mich aber mit Protektoren sicherer. 
Sonst jemand Vorschläge was gut sitzt und nicht so teuer ist? 

Danke!


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Oktober 2014)

ich würd immer mal den bekleidungsschnächen strang verfolgen. neulich sah ich mal protektoren, wenn ich sie finde stell ich sie ein für dich.


----------



## Denyodp (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche eine recht stark reflektierende Weste die ich gut zum radeln und joggen nutzen kann. Mein derzeitiger Favourit:
Tchibo Reflexions Laufweste 
http://www.tchibo.de/reflexions-laufweste-p400055158.html
mit 39,95 € für ne Tchibo Klamotte aber auch nicht wirklich günstig. Meint ihr die taugt was?


----------



## NewK (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie wär´s mit so einer hier? Die reflektiert auch - sorry


----------



## Denyodp (29. Oktober 2014)

Genau so eine ziehe ich momentan ja immer an. Ist aber nicht sonderlich komfortabel 

*edit*

Habe mir jetzt einfach auf gut Glück eine von LIDL bestellt. Für 9,99 €. Mal schauen was die taugt:
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sports...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36


----------



## Denny225 (3. November 2014)

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine günstige lange Hose die man auch zur kurzen umfunktionieren kann?


----------



## BiNo (4. November 2014)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee für eine günstige lange Hose die man auch zur kurzen umfunktionieren kann?


Hallo

Ich benutze schon seit Jahren die Zipp off vom Lidl und hab sie mir schon das zweite mal gekauft. Günstig, Winddicht etc, würde sie immer wieder Kaufen zu dem Preis, kann man locker noch was drunter Tragen. Hab sie aber noch nicht kurz getragen, geht aber.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Crivit-Fahrrad-Zipp-off-Hose-in-Gr-48-50-52-54-56-58-Schmutz-wasserabweisend/371097466391
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sports-herren-fahrrad-zipp-off-hose/p104480


----------



## hardtails (4. November 2014)

hat jemand einen tip für handschuhe 
die sollen nur den kalten fahrtwind im winter drausen halten, ohne fütterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (4. November 2014)

neopren? decathlon hatte mal welche...


----------



## musiclust (7. November 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> neopren? decathlon hatte mal welche...



Diese hier http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradhandschuhe-neopren-id_8292141.html


----------



## Baitman (10. November 2014)

Suche immer noch eine Endura MT 500 Short. 3/4 oder normal... Die Preise sind bei allen ziemlich gleich, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2014)

günstige regenjacke & hose in ladys gr. 40 gesucht.

ciao
flo


----------



## bobons (12. November 2014)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> günstige regenjacke & hose in ladys gr. 40 gesucht.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Schau mal bei Hibike in die Shimano und PI-Aktionen rein: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5451ed35529dc/Damen.html?cluster=1&clustersize=64


----------



## Thebike69 (20. November 2014)

Suche 
*ION 
K Pact Select Sanitized® - Knie- u. Schienbeinschoner*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (28. November 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche
> ION
> K Pact Select Sanitized® - Knie- u. Schienbeinschoner


Welche Größe? XL in schwarz gibt's hier für 80 Euro:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ion-k-pact-select-sanitized-r-knie-u.-schienbeinschoner-205585


----------



## mulle2104 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich suche grad ne Jacke, um bei den Regentagen nicht durch Wasser von oben und unten gleich durch zu sein. Bin halt 1,93m groß und hab irgendwie das Problem, dass mir die par wenigen Jacken, die ich schon anhatte an Arm und Rücken immer bissl kurz vorkamen. Kenn ihr ein paar Hersteller, die bissl länger geschnitten sind?


----------



## mfux (19. Dezember 2014)

Gore Alp-X hätt auf jeden Fall nen ausklappbaren, unteren Rücken.


----------



## Totoxl (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe diese hier von Icepeak. Ich bin 1,95m groß. Arme und rücken sind lang genug. Regenfest ist sie auch. Sehr angenehm zu tragen. Reißverschlüße zur belüftung sind auch vorhanden.
http://www.zalando.de/icepeak-lehana-softshelljacke-rot-schwarz-ic142f00r-g11.html


----------



## mulle2104 (21. Dezember 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier von Icepeak. Ich bin 1,95m groß. Arme und rücken sind lang genug. Regenfest ist sie auch. Sehr angenehm zu tragen. Reißverschlüße zur belüftung sind auch vorhanden.
> http://www.zalando.de/icepeak-lehana-softshelljacke-rot-schwarz-ic142f00r-g11.html


Vielen Dank an euch Beide  
@Totoxi Verrätst du mir noch welche Größe du von der Jacke hast und dein Gewicht? (gern auch per PN) Möchte mir einen Umtausch wegen falscher Größe ersparen O

Gruß
Mulle


----------



## Totoxl (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe sie in xl, ist aber nicht zu weit.Wenn es sehr sportlich sein soll, hätte es auch L getan. Ich bringe 90kg auf die Waage.


----------



## mulle2104 (21. Dezember 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe sie in xl, ist aber nicht zu weit.Wenn es sehr sportlich sein soll, hätte es auch L getan. Ich bringe 90kg auf die Waage.


Perfekt! Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Dann wirds wohl einfach mal so eine Jacke werden ;-)


----------



## donpope (26. Dezember 2014)

Günstige Hirzl Grippp FF Lanfingerhandschuhe gesucht.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Günstige Hirzl Grippp FF Lanfingerhandschuhe gesucht.....


wenn dir M passt, dann schlag hier zu:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Outlet...lo&utm_medium=cpc-partner&utm_campaign=idealo

ansonsten bei bike-discount für 29.95...hab die Dinger übrigens auch und die sind superklasse (im Sommer...jetzt zu kalt)...


----------



## bobons (27. Dezember 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Günstige Hirzl Grippp FF Lanfingerhandschuhe gesucht.....


http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/1092207/Handschuhe-Hirzl-Grippp-Tour-FF-SchwarzWeiss-lang-XL
B-D hat aufgestockt, liegen jetzt bei 34,95 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. Januar 2015)

InfectedIvo schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kennt jemand die Protektoren von Decathlon (B'twin)?
> http://www.decathlon.de/knieschutzer-500-id_8306070.html
> 
> ...


Ich habe es mal gewagt und die Dinger bestellt. Zurerst in Größe M, bei der ich sogar schon Sorgen hatte, dass sie zu groß sein könnte, da ich für Männerverhältnisse recht zierliche Knie habe. Ergebnis: die Größe des Protektor-Shields hat gepasst, aber der Klettverschluss oberhalb des Knies war zu eng, obwohl ich recht dünne Beine habe. Keine Ahnung, was die französischen Mustermänner für Streichhölzer haben. Hab sie nun in L geordert, mal sehen, wie das passt.
Die Ellenbogenschoner 500 hatte ich in S, da es bei mir mit den Armen ähnlich wie mit den Beinen ist, bestellt. Die waren derart winzig, dass ich sie gar nicht über den Ellenbogen bekommen habe.

Die Schoner sind recht leicht, aber auch recht dünn, also nicht für die ganz harten Einsätze gedacht. Außerdem ist der seitliche Schutz des Knies mager, das die Shields nicht wirklich über die Seiten gezogen sind.


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2015)

mulle2104 schrieb:


> Perfekt! Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Dann wirds wohl einfach mal so eine Jacke werden ;-)


Und, hast du die Jacke probiert?


----------



## mulle2104 (15. Januar 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Und, hast du die Jacke probiert?



Nein, ich war vorm Bestellen noch im Globetrotter vor Ort und hab mich dann letztendlich doch auf eine dünnere regen- und windfeste Jacke überreden lassen. Die kann ich auch im Sommer bei kühleren Temperaturen tragen und locker im Trink-Rucksack mitnehme. Im Winter kommt einfach ne Fleecejacke drunter 

Folgende ist es geworden:http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/e...=psmido&utm_medium=psm&utm_campaign=psmido8AT

Habe auch schon ne Hose von Endura und finde die Marke eigentlich bisher echt super  An der Jacke hat mir die Vielfältigkeit der Funktionen gefallen. Die hat einfach alles und sogar bissl mehr... 
(Lüftungsreißverschlüsse in den Achseln, versteckte Kordel in der Hüfte, versteckte Kordel im Nacken, Integriertes Rücklicht für den Notfall, Knallgelb mit Reflektoren, weicher Nacken, Taschen mit Reißverschluss)
Und was besonders gut an der Jacke ist: Die Ärmel sind sehr schön lang  Hab übrigens bei ner 1,93m und normaler Figur ne "L" genommen.


----------



## dunkelfalke (19. Januar 2015)

Weiss jemand, wo man halbwegs günstig die Scott MTB Heater Schuhe bekommt - und zwar die neue Ausführung?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2015)

Hey... ich bin auf der suche nach ner wetterfesten UND widerstandsfähigen jacke mit Kapuze.. also ne Jacke mit der man sich auch mal beim DH ablegen kann, ohne dass da gleich n riss drin is.. gibt es sowas mit nem Stoff wie bei den TLD moto shorts? Der is gut widerstandsfähig..


----------



## mfux (25. Januar 2015)

Platzangst Trailtech Evo, gibts oft zu nem sehr guten Preis...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2015)

Die kenne ich vom sehen, die soll halten wenn man sich legt?


----------



## mfux (25. Januar 2015)

Habs schon ein paar Mal getestet. Bei mir hält sie bis jetzt! Grossartig stabiler ist GoreTex zB auch nicht...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2015)

Okay, cool.. Gucke ich mir mal genauer an. Wetterfest ist die auch? Sprich n bissel Atmungsaktiv & wasserabweisend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (25. Januar 2015)

Naja, Regenfest ist sie. Atmungsaktiv,hmm... Sie hat einige Belüftungsöffnungen. Die funktionieren. 
Ich benutz sie nue bei kälteren Temperaturen. Bis 0Grad fahr ich mit der GoreTex Alp-X.


----------



## Deleted176932 (25. Januar 2015)

Naja da tut es quasi jd outdoor jacke. North face hat mit d summt series mit gore Tex sehr robuste da die auch z klettern benutzt werden


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2015)

Also nicht wirklich warm? Hmm ich hab se trotzdem mal angefragt, wenn se nix taugt, geht se zurück.. das ding is ja, ich hab kein Bock auf ne Jacke für >100 EUR und dann is sie nachm 1. Mal maulen im eimer.. naja ich guck mal, vielen dank dafür erstmal...


----------



## Teuflor (20. Februar 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Platzangst Trailtech Evo, gibts oft zu nem sehr guten Preis...



such ich in M, Farbe eigentlich egal ... atm gibts die überall für 120€ allerdings nicht in M....


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> such ich in M, Farbe eigentlich egal ... atm gibts die überall für 120€ allerdings nicht in M....


M, Weiß, 80€ mit dem 50% Gutschein "xtrarbtt"
http://www.platzangst.com/Jacken/Trailtech-Evo.html


----------



## mfux (21. Februar 2015)

Sorry für's OffTopic. aber da es hier ja grad oft um Platzangst geht:
Gestern ist der Reisverschluss der Trailtech kaputt gegangen... Nicht sehr oft getragen! 
Wie schauts da bei Platzangst aus, kann ich die einschicken? 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (21. Februar 2015)

Kommt in den besten Familie ein vor. Ich würde halt mal da anrufen!


----------



## Clickschuh (21. Februar 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es bei Platzangst einen gratis Rückversand gibt?


----------



## caye (21. Februar 2015)

Ist kostenlos, hab letzte Woche genau diese Jacke zurück geschickt..


----------



## Sambaweb (23. Februar 2015)

Suche eine Zipp-Off oder Lange Hose nichts "hautenges" und wenn möglich verstärkter schritt. (wegen Verschleiß) das höchste der Gefühle ist 99,99€ muss auch nicht das TOP model sein  in Größe 38 (müßte noch L sein keine Ahnung genau )

bin für alles zu haben 

Ach ja Farbe ist grundsätzlich egal solange es nicht Pink/Lila is

Bedanke mich für alle antworten 


EDIT: Da ich nun mehrfach davon gehört habe das sie gut sein soll habe ich heute eine BULLDOG von PLATZANGST bestellt da sie im online shop 50% auf alle artikel aus 2014 anbieten  also schnell zuschlagen


----------



## Teuflor (24. Februar 2015)

Servus,

suche "IXS CRISTALL LADY TRAIL Shorts schwarz" Gibts ja gerade bei ceed im Ausverkauf, leider nur noch 38 oder 42... tja ich brauch für meine Holde eine 40er.... Danke


----------



## Epictetus (27. Februar 2015)

Platzangst hat weiterhin 50% auf das Sortiment von 2014, hab gestern ne riesen Ladung bestellt  mal schauen was davon zurück geht


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Februar 2015)

Immer dran denken, bei Platzangst für gewöhnlich eine Nummer kleiner bestellen als bei anderen. Außer beim Airy Jacket, das war wieder normal...


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Februar 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, bei Platzangst für gewöhnlich eine Nummer kleiner bestellen als bei anderen. Außer beim Airy Jacket, das war wieder normal...



Bei Hosen stimmt das leider nicht bei Hosen immer genau die gleiche Größe bestellen!!!!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Februar 2015)

Also meine Snakebite musste ich auch ne Größe kleiner bestellen damals.


----------



## Sambaweb (27. Februar 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also meine Snakebite musste ich auch ne Größe kleiner bestellen damals.



Dann bin ich wohl zu unförmig für diese art von Hosen  oder mein arsch ist einfach zu fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (28. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Bei Hosen stimmt das leider nicht bei Hosen immer genau die gleiche Größe bestellen!!!!



Ich bin bei Hosen zwischen M und L, muss L hier nehmen, M ist zu eng


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Februar 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Hosen zwischen M und L, muss L hier nehmen, M ist zu eng



Meine XL is heute gekommen da passt der arsch rein ^^


----------



## Epictetus (1. März 2015)

Fox Protektoren günstig bei Swiss Shop
http://www.swis-shop.de/helmy-a-chranice/protektoren/?hersteller=7&param_size=0&sleva=0


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. März 2015)

Hi 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Maloja Pajaritom Freeride Shirt in S, langarmig. 
Weiss evtl jemand wo ich das bekomme? 
Finde überall nur Grösse M aufwärts.


----------



## brownbear (10. März 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Maloja Pajaritom Freeride Shirt in S, langarmig.
> Weiss evtl jemand wo ich das bekomme?
> Finde überall nur Grösse M aufwärts.



http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Mal...Modell-2013?x4624e=khsigum39m01akpm68pe324n75


----------



## Mzungu (18. März 2015)

Es hat nicht jemand zuuuuuuufällig aus dem Platzangst Ausverkauf ne Bulldog in XL über?


----------



## Sambaweb (18. März 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Es hat nicht jemand zuuuuuuufällig aus dem Platzangst Ausverkauf ne Bulldog in XL über?



gab es nicht in XL nur in L
ich hab es bei BMO für 105~ kaufen müssen. Passt aber wie angegossen


----------



## juicer666 (18. März 2015)

Klar gabs die in XL mit 50 %. Ich hab sie ja da gekauft  Warst evtl. etwas zu spät dran. Die 50 % Aktion gabs ja 3-4 mal in kurzen Abständen.


----------



## Sambaweb (18. März 2015)

105 fand ich auch im nachhinein noch n guten schnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadoo (19. März 2015)

Darf man hier auch zwecks Sonnenbrillen fragen? Ich mach's einfach mal: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Brille aus der Reihe "Oakley Racing Jacket". Bin vom Budget aktuell leider etwas eingeschränkt, wär über einen Tipp zu einem Angebot sehr dankbar. (Könnte maximal 180 € blechen)


----------



## Bench (19. März 2015)

Wenns Budget eingeschränkt ist, einfach keine Oakley sondern ne Uvex oder Alpina kaufen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. März 2015)

Hallo,

suche noch immer ein Maloja Pajaritom Shirt 1/1 in blau, schwarz, weiss oder rot.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (20. März 2015)

Ich suche eine Jacke mit geringem Pack-maß  für Frühling und Sommer (sollte also nicht zu warm sein) die man auch mal eine Ganze tour anziehen kann ohne einzugehen.
Mein Budget wäre so bei max. 50-60€ 
Größe S


----------



## steffpro (20. März 2015)

Wetteraua_Baua schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Jacke mit geringem Pack-maß  für Frühling und Sommer (sollte also nicht zu warm sein) die man auch mal eine Ganze tour anziehen kann ohne einzugehen.
> Mein Budget wäre so bei max. 50-60€
> Größe S


Schau doch mal hier http://www.platzangst.com/Jacken/
Ist dieses Wochenende deutlich reduziert zu bekommen.


----------



## Vegas030 (27. März 2015)

Nadoo schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch zwecks Sonnenbrillen fragen? Ich mach's einfach mal: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Brille aus der Reihe "Oakley Racing Jacket". Bin vom Budget aktuell leider etwas eingeschränkt, wär über einen Tipp zu einem Angebot sehr dankbar. (Könnte maximal 180 € blechen)



Es gibt doch einige Oakley Racing Jackets die unter 180 € kosten (hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (5. April 2015)

Hallo
Ich suche einen Met Parachute in Größe M günstiger als 159,00€  in Blau oder Orange. Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## wesone (11. April 2015)

Bei bergfreunde.de gibt es doch aktuell einen 15% Gutschein für Schuhe. Irgendwie kann ich den Gutschein nicht mehr finden, könnte den bitte nochmal jemand posten.

Danke.


----------



## wesone (12. April 2015)

Keiner der mir helfen kann ?


----------



## bobons (12. April 2015)




----------



## Teuflor (12. April 2015)

Suche billige 5.10 oder Konsorten in Größe 40.


----------



## kommaklar (13. April 2015)

Suche Alpinestars Pathfinder Long Sleeve schwarz 2014 in Größe *L




*


----------



## Styer (14. April 2015)

Ich suche das ion bike Tee ls Voltage aus 2014 - bin super zufrieden damit und würde gern noch ein zweites haben, leider find ich es nirgends mehr zu kaufen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Größe M 





*ION Bike Tee LS Voltage, dark shadow - Radtrikot*


----------



## Bench (30. April 2015)

Suche Sommer-Langfingerhandschuhe zum Tourenfahren.
Sollten möglichst wenig Nähte haben, unten griffig, oben ohne Schützer und gut luftdurchlässig.
z.Zt. fahre ich meine O'Neil Sniper, die aber für den Sommer dann zu warm werden.
Farblich eher dezent, preislich um 20€ rum.
Handgröße ca. 9 oder L

Danke


----------



## decay (30. April 2015)

@Bench taugen mir ganz gut http://www.bergzeit.de/royal-racing...rc=henkatenk&gclid=COOs7qHgnsUCFYbItAodVzcAJQ


----------



## Bench (30. April 2015)

Danke, grade bestellt und jetzt ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2015)

Waren Kinderhandschuhe und gehen deshalb zurück 


Suche also wieder:


Bench schrieb:


> Suche Sommer-Langfingerhandschuhe zum Tourenfahren.
> Sollten möglichst wenig Nähte haben, unten griffig, oben ohne Schützer und gut luftdurchlässig.
> z.Zt. fahre ich meine O'Neil Sniper, die aber für den Sommer dann zu warm werden.
> Farblich eher dezent, preislich um 20€ rum.
> ...


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (5. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze die ion path handschuhe, gut verarbeitet und ich kann mein navi damit bedienen. Habe sie damals für um die 20 euro ergattert.
Kosten normal aber knapp 30 :-(


----------



## bonzoo (5. Mai 2015)

@Bench Bin mit den Specialized LoDown sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bench (12. Mai 2015)

Heute die ION Path in L bekommen, und kann den Testsieg überhaupt nicht verstehen. Verarbeitung OK, aber was ist das bitte für ein Schnittmuster? Die Dinger haben in L kürzere Finger als meine O'Neil in M, und ich komm mit der Hand kaum rein. 
Würde nicht in beiden Handschuhen innen "L" stehen, würde ich denken, man hätte mir versehentlich S geschickt.
Naja, gehen zurück, und die Handschuh-Odysee geht weiter


----------



## HighFish (13. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Heute die ION Path in L bekommen, und kann den Testsieg überhaupt nicht verstehen. Verarbeitung OK, aber was ist das bitte für ein Schnittmuster? Die Dinger haben in L kürzere Finger als meine O'Neil in M, und ich komm mit der Hand kaum rein.
> Würde nicht in beiden Handschuhen innen "L" stehen, würde ich denken, man hätte mir versehentlich S geschickt.
> Naja, gehen zurück, und die Handschuh-Odysee geht weiter



Da bin ich mal gespannt, hole meine Path heute bei der Post ab. Btw. habe ich auch den Specialized LoDown. Der ist nicht schlecht, ist für mich aber bezüglich Nähte beim Übergang Handinnenfläche zum Daumen nicht ganz passend. Daher probiere ich mal den Path aus. Ansonsten ist der LoDown ok. Leicht, gut belüftet.

Manche hier schwören auf Handschuhe von Mechanix. Dazu kann ich dir aber nichts sagen.


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Mai 2015)

Ich fand die gripgrap Raptor bei kälterem Wetter recht kuschlig


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Mai 2015)

661 Raji. Evtl. haben die nen Nachfolger.

Superleicht, sehr winddurchlässig, keine Polsterung der Handfläche außer dünnem Stoff. Habe meine geliebt.






Auch in vielen anderen Farben.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (13. Mai 2015)

661 Raji hab ich auch, gut und günstig
afair bei CRC grad mal ~10€ gezahlt


----------



## Bench (14. Mai 2015)

Thx.
Freitag fahr ich mal zu nem Speci Händler und schau mir die Lodown an.
Wenn die taugen, gut. Wenn nicht, bestell ich die Raji auf Verdacht in L. Mit über 26€ zuzügl. Versand bei CRC (oder 38€ bei amazon) auch kein Schnäppchen mehr, aber OK, wenn sie dann taugen.
Sonst als nächstes die Giro DND.
Irgendwann muss ja einer passen.
Sorry fürs viele OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Mai 2015)

Suche Schnäppchen 
- hochwertiges Fleece so um 400g 
- Primaloft  Weste.


----------



## Akira (19. Mai 2015)

Kann jemand eine Regenjacke und Regenhose empfehlen? Beides sollte sehr kompakt verpackbar sein.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Mai 2015)

Wer kann mir gute und günstige Protektoren für Kinder und einen Rückenprotektor empfehlen?


----------



## BiNo (21. Mai 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine Regenjacke und Regenhose empfehlen? Beides sollte sehr kompakt verpackbar sein.



Kann diese Kombi empfehlen

Vaude Men's Drop Pants
Und
Vaude Men's Spray ist eng Sportlich geschnitten

allerdings gerade kein Schnäppchen zur Hand


----------



## Akira (21. Mai 2015)

danke für den Tipp


----------



## BikeyMikey (22. Mai 2015)

So ein Schnäppchen thread ist natürlich immer praktisch aber an sich wäre es doch mal ziemlich cool, wenn wir eine Unterkategorie auf der Hauptseite machen könnten in dem die Chefs der Seite die ganzen Tipps mal mehr oder weniger kategorisieren könnten. 
Ich hab mir vor kurzem zum Beispiel neue Laufschuhe geholt, wichtig war für mich, dass ich Sie sowohl gut zum Fahrradfahren als auch zum biken nehemn kann, wiel ich Triathlet bin. Bei Runnerspoint hab ich dann nach einer einigermaßen guten Beratung welche gefunden und die mir dann online mit Rabattaktion (hier) gekauft.

War für mich nach langer Suche wirklich ein passables Angebot, da man bedenken muss, dass, wenn amn das ganze ein wenig ambitionierter betreibt ( Triathlon im Gelände inkl. Bergseen  man immer eiwg schauen muss um die passenden Kombinationen zu ergattern. ich fande es vorteilhaft, vielleicht wird es ja mal aufgegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Mai 2015)

BikeyMikey schrieb:


> Bei Runnerspoint hab ich dann nach einer einigermaßen guten Beratung welche gefunden und die mir dann online mit Rabattaktion (hier) gekauft.



Bravo


----------



## famagoer (24. Mai 2015)

Die Steigerung von “Beratung nicht bezahlen“ ist “Stolz zugeben, Beratung nicht zu bezahlen“.


----------



## juicer666 (24. Mai 2015)

Das ist echt unfassbar ...


----------



## steffpro (24. Mai 2015)

Leistung abrufen, dann nicht dafür bezahlen und sich später wundern, wenn es den laden nicht mehr gibt. Entweder du weißt was du willst und brauchst oder du lässt dich beraten und bist so fair dafür auch einen angemessen Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## nollak (25. Mai 2015)

Suche den Bell Transfer-9 Helm günstig. 2015er Modell wäre gut.


----------



## wildermarkus (25. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Thx.
> Freitag fahr ich mal zu nem Speci Händler und schau mir die Lodown an.
> Wenn die taugen, gut. Wenn nicht, bestell ich die Raji auf Verdacht in L. Mit über 26€ zuzügl. Versand bei CRC (oder 38€ bei amazon) auch kein Schnäppchen mehr, aber OK, wenn sie dann taugen.
> Sonst als nächstes die Giro DND.
> ...



http://www.gravity-sports.de/BIKE/B....html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=adword
Ich habe den


----------



## Teuflor (29. Mai 2015)

Moin,  ich suche gerade eine trail short und Jersey für meine Freundin. Gibts noch irgendwo billige rest Posten von letzten Jahr? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## decay (29. Mai 2015)

http://startcycles.co.uk/ haut immer Scott Klamotten raus, von der Qualität her super, Stil ist halt so ne Sache, aber mit 20 Pfund kriegt man dort manchmal hochwertige Trikots und Hosen.


----------



## Artos (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trikot und Shorts. Es muss nix besonderes sein, aber die Qualität sollte passen. Kann man sowas grad irgendwo günstig abgreifen ?

greetz
der art


----------



## famagoer (1. Juni 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trikot und Shorts. Es muss nix besonderes sein, aber die Qualität sollte passen. Kann man sowas grad irgendwo günstig abgreifen ?
> 
> ...


Ich habe z.B. bei bike24 schon viele Schnäppchen bei Kleidung ergattert, haben extrem viel Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNo (2. Juni 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trikot und Shorts. Es muss nix besonderes sein, aber die Qualität sollte passen. Kann man sowas grad irgendwo günstig abgreifen ?
> 
> ...


wie wäre es mit dieser 
*Mainstream MSX Back Country greenish grey
Einwandfrei, hält Jahre habe diese Selber zum zweiten mal*

http://shop.sportsky24.de/radsport/bekleidung/radhosen/#cc-m-product-9796888921


----------



## decay (2. Juni 2015)

War nicht die Rede von Schnäppchen?


----------



## BiNo (2. Juni 2015)

decay schrieb:


> War nicht die Rede von Schnäppchen?


30€ günstiger ist ein Schnapper


----------



## Mountainbiker85 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi.

Ich suche eine günstige auch  gebrauchte O'NEAL Protektorenjacke in Größe XL.

Gerne die Underdog Men 2015.

Gruß 

Mountainbiker85


----------



## -habicht- (3. Juni 2015)

Für 129Euro
http://www.motoin.de/Bekleidung/Pro...eal-Underdog-S15-Protektorenjacke::34371.html


----------



## Mountainbiker85 (3. Juni 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Für 129Euro
> http://www.motoin.de/Bekleidung/Pro...eal-Underdog-S15-Protektorenjacke::34371.html



Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## chrisskate (13. Juni 2015)

-


----------



## Dattel (13. Juni 2015)

BiNo schrieb:


> Kann diese Kombi empfehlen
> 
> Vaude Men's Drop Pants
> Und
> ...


 
Hi, 
falls die Frage noch aktuell sein sollte, die drop gibts bei Stadler für 40 € in blau. Online und im Laden wenn man lieb ist wohl auch. Musste allerdings XL nehmen (bin 178/79), damit das am Oberschenkel nicht zu eng ist. Die Länge sollte bei ner Regenhose wohl weniger stören.


----------



## mfux (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Forum!
Gibts den goldenen TroyLeeDesigns A1-Helm noch irgendwo in XL?
Mfg,
Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dattel (28. Juni 2015)

Weiß einer die Fox Attack Q4 Shorts für unter 90 Euro? In 32.


----------



## benchwarmer (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer MTB-Baggy-Hose und nach langer Suche auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:
http://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/endura-man-hummvee-shorts--with-liner-short--black/40696/p

Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: Kennt jemand ein besseres Angebot (in Größe M)?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## El_Cabron (15. Juli 2015)

Dattel schrieb:


> Weiß einer die Fox Attack Q4 Shorts für unter 90 Euro? In 32.



Hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CI7p4fDQ3MYCFQ3ItAodh0YCSA


----------



## Premium_Biker (19. Juli 2015)

Jemand n Tip für ne Regendichte Jacke zum Billigpreis? Sollte über Trikot und Panzer passen für die Abfahrten bei Sauwetter. Bevorzugt schwarz 
Danke euch im voraus


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. Juli 2015)

Gibt´s gerade irgendwo leichte Windstopper mit Armen zum Abmachen etwas günstiger als im Laden? Gore etc


----------



## Aldar (30. Juli 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Gibt´s gerade irgendwo leichte Windstopper mit Armen zum Abmachen etwas günstiger als im Laden? Gore etc


 http://www.amazon.de/Womens-Dundee-...keywords=vaude+dundee+classic+zo+jacket+damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exteci (7. August 2015)

Ich suche einfache und günstige SPD Schuhe für den Einstieg bzw. Test ob Klicks etwas für mich sind  Pedale sind schon vorhanden deswegen SPD notwendig 
Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## Aldar (10. August 2015)

Exteci schrieb:


> Ich suche einfache und günstige SPD Schuhe für den Einstieg bzw. Test ob Klicks etwas für mich sind  Pedale sind schon vorhanden deswegen SPD notwendig
> Danke schon mal!!!


 http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt34b-mtb-multi-sport-touringschuhe-21949/wg_id-622

ich habe ein älteres modell - kann damit auch gut laufen bzw. sie geben auch im gelände solange es nicht zuschwer/matschig ist ausreichend halt.
sind aber nicht die leichtesten


----------



## dortmunderjung (17. August 2015)

Hallo, ja, mein Arsch tut weh, liegt sicher auch daran dass ich noch übergewichtig bin.
Ich habe ein
*Selle Italia X1 Sattel.*

*Möchte eine gut gepolsterte Hose, so dass der Sattel nicht permanent in die Weichteile drückt... und mein Arsch mir einen höllischen Druckschmerz über sogar 2 Tage verschafft.*

*Vielleicht ist ja momentan was im Angebot? möchte maximal 40 € ausgeben. Bitte keine ganzkörperhosen die man über die schulter trägt.*


----------



## Leertaste (17. August 2015)

Hast Du Dich schon mal damit auseinander gesetzt wie man einen Sattel richtig einfährt ?
Die ganze Angelegenheit "weicher" zu machen bringt Dir nix ! 



dortmunderjung schrieb:


> Hallo, ja, mein Arsch tut weh, liegt sicher auch daran dass ich noch übergewichtig bin.
> Ich habe ein
> *Selle Italia X1 Sattel.*
> 
> ...


----------



## dortmunderjung (17. August 2015)

Okay, also würdes tdu mir eher empfehlen in Jeans zu fahren meine langen strecken?


----------



## Leertaste (17. August 2015)

dortmunderjung schrieb:


> Okay, also würdes tdu mir eher empfehlen in Jeans zu fahren meine langen strecken?


Quatsch .
Aber das hier :
*Möchte eine gut gepolsterte Hose, ... und mein Arsch mir einen höllischen  Druckschmerz über sogar 2 Tage verschafft.*

hört sich so an als hättest Du Probleme mit den Sitzknochen - und die bekommst du nicht durch ne Radlerhose in den Griff , sondern durch nen passenden Sattel (Sitzknochen vermessen und passenden Sattel suchen)


----------



## dortmunderjung (17. August 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Quatsch .
> Aber das hier :
> *Möchte eine gut gepolsterte Hose, ... und mein Arsch mir einen höllischen  Druckschmerz über sogar 2 Tage verschafft.*
> 
> hört sich so an als hättest Du Probleme mit den Sitzknochen - und die bekommst du nicht durch ne Radlerhose in den Griff , sondern durch nen passenden Sattel (Sitzknochen vermessen und passenden Sattel suchen)



Ich brauch doch eh eine radhose, die nicht scheuert, warum soll ich jetzt 80 €für nen sattel ausgeben wenn de rsattel vielleicht nicht der Grund dafür ist? warum soll ich nicht erstmal die Radhose austesten ?   ich habe gestern nach kauf auch noch nicht wirklich die position eingestellt, al so vermessen mitm zollstock und auch nicht geschaut ob er wirklich gerade ist.. das sind dinge die muss ich noch machen, aber eine Hose brauch ich ja dennoch... Also bitte  nicht weiter diskutieren und auf meine frage konzentrieren - > ich weiß du meinst es gut, und dafür dank ich dir !


----------



## Leertaste (17. August 2015)

Kein Problem , gerne ! Viel Erfolg !


----------



## honkori (17. August 2015)

dortmunderjung schrieb:


> Ich brauch doch eh eine radhose, die nicht scheuert, warum soll ich jetzt 80 €für nen sattel ausgeben wenn de rsattel vielleicht nicht der Grund dafür ist? warum soll ich nicht erstmal die Radhose austesten ?   ich habe gestern nach kauf auch noch nicht wirklich die position eingestellt, al so vermessen mitm zollstock und auch nicht geschaut ob er wirklich gerade ist.. das sind dinge die muss ich noch machen, aber eine Hose brauch ich ja dennoch... Also bitte  nicht weiter diskutieren und auf meine frage konzentrieren - > ich weiß du meinst es gut, und dafür dank ich dir !



Na ja...ich habe einen Brooks Cambium C17, der vom Preis her deinen Rahmen sprengt, aber trotzdem als Alternative auf deinen Merkzettel gehört. Spätestens, wenn du alle gängigen "Polsterhöschen" durchprobiert hast. 

ciiaooo

ps. ich jedenfalls, kann mit dem sattel auf windelhosen aller art verzichten


----------



## kreisbremser (17. August 2015)

selle italia x1 ist ein schrottsattel, sofern du nicht klein und leicht bist. ich persönlich verstehe gar nicht warum die Händler räder ohne pedale aber mit sattel verkaufen...
 ich fahre am touenrad den brooks b17, den gibt's ab 65€ und am mtb fahre ich sqlab 611, den gibt's in verschiedenen breiten. teste doch mal gebrauchte aus ebay oder hier ausm bikemarkt. mit einer hose allein wirst du vermutlich nicht glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joanna80 (26. August 2015)

Bin ich froh über diesen Thread.
Danke für die vielen Tipps. Das Meiste wurde ja schon in den letzten Beiträgen gesagt ^^


----------



## Baitman (28. August 2015)

Suche eine lange Hose für den Winter. Keine Bib. Stretch Material. Ähnlich der Platzangst Crossflex long. Brauche Gr. L

Denke das die Teile jetzt günstiger sind, als im Winter wenns akut wird...


----------



## gecco1 (3. September 2015)

Bike Handschuhe für den Herbst Winter.
https://www.hofer.at/de/angebote/ab...uktbeschreibung-damen-herren-sporthandschuhe/


----------



## TheGoOn (3. September 2015)

Suche ne gute Google! Irgendwelche Tips? Wird in verbindung mit eine Bell SuperR getragen. So um die 50€ solls werden. Black / White Clear


----------



## Zingu (7. September 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie/ wo man einen Fiveten Baron (46) noch finden könnte?
lg Zig


----------



## Snowcrash (7. September 2015)

Ich suche 'ne vernünftige Softshelljacke bis 50€. Größe M und möglichst schwarz. Neonfarben gehen gar nicht. Ich hatte schon diese hier gefunden, finde sie aber eigentlich nur "ok". Wäre schön, noch was "gutes" zu finden.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CUM6N0M/ref=pe_386171_51767411_TE_dp_2


----------



## dragonjackson (7. September 2015)

Finde die Vaude eig mehr als ok(habe sie seit ca.3 Jahren im Winter/Herbst-Einsatz). Für 50,- wird es auch schwer, mehr Leistung zu bekommen.
Nicht neon, aber knallig:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-scopi-jacket-kapuzenjacke-414609/wg_id-188
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/northwave-sonic-light-jacke-441438/wg_id-188
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sugoi-rs-120-convertible-soft-shell-jacke-242224/wg_id-188
http://www.hibike.de/bontrager-jacke-packable-stormshell-p790a07ba6da4d8a4359642f174309058


----------



## kreisbremser (8. September 2015)

ich tendiere häufig zum discounter....
http://www.decathlon.de/C-369587-softshelljacken-fleece-herren
bin mit meiner seit zwei jahren sehr zufrieden und die nähte wirken genau so stabil wie bei meinen vaude jacken.
habe selber das model bionnassay 500. allerdings haben die in diesem jahr keine große farbauswahl...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. September 2015)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek..._dryplexx_softlight-3131280-77420-1-1328.html
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...e_e_s_motion_2020-3130390-65512-722-1326.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breedstorm (10. September 2015)

Die erste habe ich seit Jahren, sieht noch aus wie neu. Beim Bike setze ich die allerdings nicht ein, da sie nicht die biketypischen Verlängerungen hinten und an den Armen hat.


----------



## Accuface (19. September 2015)

Ich nutze auch die Engelbert Softshell Jacke dryplexx softlight.
Für kleine Touren Ok. Allerdings hinten echt etwas kurz.


----------



## Bullbaer (28. September 2015)

Suche: Kommt eigentlich irgendwann mal VAUDE Kleidung in ein Angebot?


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (28. September 2015)

@Bullbaer 
Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei...
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/sale-8/marke-vaude


----------



## Bullbaer (28. September 2015)

Ich habe noch mehr Angebote gefunden.
Die Webseiten lauten: Ladenzeile.de und outdoordeals.de
Nicht soo schön: exxpozed.de


----------



## Baitman (29. September 2015)

Irgendwo nen 5.10 Freerider in 46 günstig gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (29. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Irgendwo nen 5.10 Freerider in 46 günstig gesehen?


Fahrrad.de - in 46


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. September 2015)

Gibt es gerade irgendeine Gutscheinaktion für den Stadler Webshop?


----------



## rumag (1. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ging letzte Woche noch der Gutscheincode august2015. Damit sparst du 15.- Euro.


----------



## raimi-27 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Suche AM langärmlige Trikots in Gr. M. Gibt es noch Abverkauf oder wo generel preiswerte Shops?

Danke!


----------



## juneoen (10. Oktober 2015)

hey ich suche ne günstige gore tex pro shell jacke in m. hat da jemand was gesehen?


----------



## decay (10. Oktober 2015)

Wenns nicht Pro Shell aber vergleichbar sein soll, kann ich die Sherpa Lithang empfehlen, im Ausverkauf für unter 200 zu haben, regulär 280.


----------



## TheGoOn (19. Oktober 2015)

Gesucht wird:
Bib-Short. Hersteller erstma egal. Gutes Sitzpolster. Bis 80€
Funktionsshirt bis 30€
Herbst / Winter Hose. Am liebsten Kurz. Zwischen 40-70€


----------



## Bullbaer (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ich: *lange Softshell Hose* - Farbe spielt keine Rolle

_*erledigt*_


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2015)

Hat wer irgendwo ganz gewöhnliche Langfinger Handschuhe in XXL/13 im Angebot gesehen? Habe nur die Royal bei berg-ab gesehen für 14.95€ und die Oneal bei hibike.


Hätte aber lieber Fox oder Maze etc.


----------



## suoixon (20. November 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wo es ab und an mal Troy lee im Angebot gibt? Geht mir um die Sprint Serie Jersey und Short


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (20. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat wer irgendwo ganz gewöhnliche Langfinger Handschuhe in XXL/13 im Angebot gesehen? Habe nur die Royal bei berg-ab gesehen für 14.95€ und die Oneal bei hibike
> Hätte aber lieber Fox oder Maze etc.



Bester Handschuh den ich bis jetzt hatte...trage auch xxl...
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=13139&prodid=10245


----------



## toastet (20. November 2015)

suoixon schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo es ab und an mal Troy lee im Angebot gibt? Geht mir um die Sprint Serie Jersey und Short



berg-ab ab und zu und mx-bude


----------



## machero (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## slimane- (7. Januar 2016)

Ich suche aktuell eine lange Zipp-Off-Hose, Größe M, möglichst günstig, Farbe/Style egal. Gibt's da wirklich nichts unter 70€ ??


----------



## Micha382 (8. Januar 2016)

Hol dir doch die Platzangst Bulldog, die gibt's grad für 50% weniger und da hast was robustes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. Januar 2016)

längst rum, und afair gabs die auch nicht im M

Endura Hummvee?


----------



## paulipan (17. Januar 2016)

Suche eine lange Freeride Hose.... Wer kann was zum günstigen Preis empfehlen?
Gerne auch von über dem Teich.... eilt nicht.


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Januar 2016)

Ich suche Unterhosen mit sitzpolster und seitlichen schutzpolstern für Hüfte/Oberschenkel (innen/außen). Sollte pedalierbar sein!

Jemand ein Tip?


----------



## flametop (27. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Downhill Trikots/Hosen im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2016)

Berg-ab.de hat Royal Klamotten im Angebot
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## juicer666 (28. Januar 2016)

http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/?force_sid=7547977ce70b76abc6bd3d3745a5a268



flametop schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Downhill Trikots/Hosen im Angebot?


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo, suche eine kurze Protektorenhose kurz mit Sitzpolster für Frauen. 
Finde nix gescheites


----------



## flametop (15. Februar 2016)

Hab mir die Bulldoghose besorgt. Macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck (fast wie einescbwere Skihose). Für Downhill bestimmt super, für alles andere würde ich etwas leichteres empfeheln. Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2016)

Suche eher eine Protektorenhose für AM und leichter Enduro.


----------



## flametop (15. Februar 2016)

War eher als Rückmeldung für die obigen Antworten gedacht. Aber ja, aufm Weinbiet oder de Kalmit brauchts net unbedingt den Downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. Februar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Suche eher eine Protektorenhose für AM und leichter Enduro.


Ob du jetzt für AllMountain dir Protektoren anziehen willst... Also falls du eh "nur" AM fährst, aber um bei einigen Fahrtechnikübungen Schutz brauchst - würde ich wirklich bei der Freeride Ecke vorbeischauen - und dann eben nur für die Fahrtechnik Übungen anziehen. Ansonsten gibt es eine recht dünne/leichte 661 Unterhose mit Protektoren - ich meine das war die da:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SixSixOne-66...hash=item46438ca877:m:mKTTnfkhXa3E3zAE6xMU2rg
Aber, ob ich die jetzt so auf einer AM-Tour anhaben möchte... musst du wissen.
(Ich fahre übrigens technische Trails mit Knieschonern, dem Rücken/Rucksackschoner, viel sauberer und bewusster - Protektoren geben einem oft ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, die es letztendlich nicht so wirklich gibt) Außerdem ists keine Schande abzusteigen und ein Stück zu schieben


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp

Die Hose ist für meine Frau die ist Fahranfängerin und kommt in letzter Zeit mit mächtig blaue Flecken Heim.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Februar 2016)

Die 661 Subgear hab ich mittlerweile bei allen meinen Touren an, man merkt sie kaum. Bei CRC gibts die auch recht günstig gerade: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/661-sub-shorts-2015/rp-prod113567

Gibt allerdings auch zwei Sachen zu beachten:
- die Hose hat *kein* Sitzpolster. Ich ziehe sie also über meine normale gepolsterte Hose drüber (und darübe dann die Baggies).
- sie fällt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich klein aus. Hängt sicherlich teilweise auch mit Punkt 1 zusammen, aber das ist das einzige Kleidungsstück jemals, das ich in Größe L tragen muss. Meine normale Kleidergröße ist S oder bei den gepolsterten Radhosen teilweise auch M (Bundweite ca 30"). Bei den Platzangst-Baggies ist dann wieder XS angesagt...


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2016)

Oh Das geht garnicht bei meiner Frau
Eine Innenhose mit Protektoren & Sitzpolster fertig. 
Da verstehe ich sie auch, 3 paar Hosen


----------



## thk0106 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich habe die Endura MT500 Protector Liner Shorts und bin sehr zufrieden damit 

http://www.endurasport.com/products/Default.asp?ProductID=161

Habe sie aber ehrlicherweise nur geholt, weil ich sie in meine Hummvee Zipoff einclicken kann.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Februar 2016)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Endura MT500 Protector Liner Shorts und bin sehr zufrieden damit
> 
> http://www.endurasport.com/products/Default.asp?ProductID=161
> 
> Habe sie aber ehrlicherweise nur geholt, weil ich sie in meine Hummvee Zipoff einclicken kann.



Hi thk0106,
Danke für den Tipp.
Gleich bestellt, etwas teuer für Frauen. Aber egal, sie fährt die Endura Short dann passt alles


----------



## Bremse7 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
mal anderes Thema.
Bei Bike Discount gibts die Mavic Cosmic Wind Jacke für 80€ anstatt für 200€.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Wärme/Wind/Winter Jacke für die kalten Tage ( bis-10°).
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit der Jacke? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Februar 2016)

Für 80€ isse ok, aber 200€ never. 
Wenn ich etwas längere Pausen mache ziehe ich eine 800er Daunenjacke die ne Nr Größe ist an


----------



## zwehni (20. Februar 2016)

Servus,

ich hab mir letztens im "Ausverkauf" bei nem bekannten Online Shop das TLD Sprint bestellt.
Kam jetzt am Donnerstag an. Ist das normal dass die Farbe beim Brustprint so arg von der auf den fotos online abweicht?
Oder hat der Grafikdesigner in mir einfach die überhand dass er merkt,d ass sich die gelbtöne so unterscheiden dass es sich beisst?

PS: kommt auf dem foto weniger gut rüber als in echt.

http://imgur.com/TSdvT7P


----------



## Bastey_89 (22. Februar 2016)

Kenne das von Troy-Klamotten. Leider die beissende Realität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benchwarmer (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigeren Angebot für die
*VAUDE Herren Weste Air Vest II*
in Größe M (dürfte bei 176cm und derzeitigen 76kg hoffentlich passen ) als 35€, inkl. Versand.
Farbe soll *gelb* sein.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Troy Lee Designs GP VooDoo Women's Jerseys in M. 
Oder das Troy Lee Designs 2013 Womens GP Savage Jersey.
Da das Shirt nicht von der aktuellen Kollektion ist kann ich es leider niergends finden :-(


----------



## pxButterkeks (6. März 2016)

Kennt Jemand eine vernünftige lange Herren Radlerhose unter 80€ ?


----------



## akri1337 (10. März 2016)

kennt jemand einen shop wo man den met parachute (in olive) günstig/er bekommt? 
danke schön!

lg


----------



## Knallscharsche (11. März 2016)

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/met-parachute-hes-enduroall-mountain-helm/aid:854952

Hier  Aber beeil dich...


----------



## akri1337 (11. März 2016)

yeah
aber wieso der ""?


----------



## Knallscharsche (11. März 2016)

Aus freude Dir freude machen zu können


----------



## akri1337 (11. März 2016)

danke


----------



## Sabre (11. März 2016)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand eine vernünftige lange Herren Radlerhose unter 80€ ?


Suchst du eher was im Enduro Bereich zum Beispiel von IXS oder eher generell "Radlerhosen" a la Gore?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pxButterkeks (15. März 2016)

Sabre schrieb:


> Suchst du eher was im Enduro Bereich zum Beispiel von IXS oder eher generell "Radlerhosen" a la Gore?


Mehr Richtung Enduro, aber nicht so sau schwere teile wie beim Motocross (z.B.: die Oniel teile). IXS hört sich gut an, mag den Helm von denen .
Was kannste da empfehlen?


----------



## thk0106 (15. März 2016)

Ich bin mit der Endura Hummvee Zip-off Hose sehr zufrieden (bis auf die Fussel-Anfälligkeit)


----------



## Sabre (15. März 2016)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Mehr Richtung Enduro, aber nicht so sau schwere teile wie beim Motocross (z.B.: die Oniel teile). IXS hört sich gut an, mag den Helm von denen .
> Was kannste da empfehlen?


also ich hätte eine Senda da in L oder XXL für 35 inkl. Versand oder eine Arius in allen Größen und Farben für 75 EUr (bei Amazon kostet die selbst noch über 100,00 EUR)

Bilder anbei. Viele Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2016)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Mehr Richtung Enduro, aber nicht so sau schwere teile wie beim Motocross (z.B.: die Oniel teile). IXS hört sich gut an, mag den Helm von denen .
> Was kannste da empfehlen?


schau mal:
http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/Bulldog-oxid.html
oder mehr downhill:
http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/React-One-Pants.html


----------



## StarvinMarvin (20. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, ich suche aktuell eine 
Bike-Short für den Sommer. Sollte so im Bereich 60/70 Euro liegen, inkl. Sitzpolster und Taschen sollten verschliessbar sein. Könnt ihr da aktuell was empfehlen? Farbe irgendwas so grau/schwarz. Danke!


----------



## dragonjackson (20. März 2016)

Kann dir die TLD Skyline empfehlen. Gibt's gerade im Ausverkauf bei CRC, ansonsten sind die Hosen von Platzangst ganz gut. Snakeirgendwas... hatte ich die letzte Saison, ist gut. 
Edit: gerade Sitzpolster überlesen. Haben beide nicht, die letztere aber verschließbare Taschen.  Sitzpolster kaufst n gescheiten, die die bei Hosen oft dabei sind, sind eher durchschnittlich 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. März 2016)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich suche aktuell eine
> Bike-Short für den Sommer. Sollte so im Bereich 60/70 Euro liegen, inkl. Sitzpolster und Taschen sollten verschliessbar sein. Könnt ihr da aktuell was empfehlen? Farbe irgendwas so grau/schwarz. Danke!


Kann ich absolut nix empfehlen. In dem Preissegment taugen die Poster nie was. Kauf Dir besser eine vernünftige Bib-Short wie die Sugoi RS bib...oft auch für knapp 70€ zu kaufen (da hab ich sie her):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUGOI-RS-Bib-Short-Fahrradhose-Groesse-XL-faellt-aus-wie-L-/262343103459
und eine Endura, Platzangst oder Royal Hose drüber..so mach ichs.


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach den Specialized Enduro Gloves 2014 in Hyper Green in L...find sie leider als Schnäppchen nur noch als S oder XXL. Falls jemand die in einem Shop zufällig sieht, würd mich das sehr freuen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach den Specialized Enduro Gloves 2014 in Hyper Green in L...find sie leider als Schnäppchen nur noch als S oder XXL. Falls jemand die in einem Shop zufällig sieht, würd mich das sehr freuen



wenn Farbe nicht so wichtig, dann hier die Enduro Gloves (allerdings 2015):
http://www.bike-sport.de/lange.29.0.html?sid=5d08i2h2tv3g8vaeahdhqraqg5


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2016)

Danke, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. 
Hätte nur gehofft, dass ich die mit Hyper Green irgendwo als Restbestand noch finde, weil sie optisch zum Rad besser passen würden 
Enduro-Handschuhe mit etwas mehr Schutz und zusätzlich dezent mit dieser Farbe ist sehr schwierig zum finden


----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2016)

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Paar Five Ten Freerider Contact (lime green, 44.5). Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man die günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## Bergbube (4. April 2016)

Ich brauche eine Goggle MTB Brille für den Sommer, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen. Am besten nicht zu teuer


----------



## flametop (4. April 2016)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine Google MTB Brille für den Sommer, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen. Am besten nicht zu teuer



Die Teile heissen Goggle. Aber ja, Google hilft 
Irgendwelche Billigteile tuns...verkratzen ziemlich schnell, deshalb würde ich da nicht zuviel investieren. Z.b. ein Paar ältere vom Skifahren/Boarden?


----------



## Bergbube (5. April 2016)

war vermutlich die Autokorrektur xD 
Danke dann schau ich mal nach billigen


----------



## fone (5. April 2016)

zwischen 30 und 40 € gibts einige. 100%, Oakley, Smith, Fox, Oneal...
Einfach in MX oder MTB (online) Shops gucken.


----------



## flametop (21. April 2016)

Hats gerade irgendwo gepolsterte Radhosen (zum drunterziehen) im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine Goggle MTB Brille für den Sommer, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen. Am besten nicht zu teuer


https://www.mx-bude.de/HELME-BRILLEN/HERREN-MX-BRILLEN:::69_70:7.html da gibts ordentlich ausswahl


----------



## Artos (5. Mai 2016)

Ich suche Langarm Trikots (weit geschnitten), nix dolles...kann auch gern aus einer alten Kollektion sein.
Dazu brauch ich noch ein Paar neue Handschuhe für den Sommer.

Wer hat grad Schnäppchen ?

DS


----------



## schmitr3 (7. Mai 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Hats gerade irgendwo gepolsterte Radhosen (zum drunterziehen) im Angebot?


Nicht mehr alle Größen, aber die SP 1.0 kann ich sehr empfehlen:http://www.leverve.com/Radhosen-beste-Materialien-beste-Funktion-bestes-Sitzpolster


----------



## mef (7. Mai 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Hats gerade irgendwo gepolsterte Radhosen (zum drunterziehen) im Angebot?


Lidl hat grade welche für 15€...keine ahnung ob die was taugen aber bei dem preis hab ich mir einfach mal einen zum testen mitgenommen


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. Mai 2016)

suche Alltagstaugliche SPD-Schuhe

ala
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...impact-vxi-clipless-spd-minnaar-rasta-neu-von
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/764823-five-ten-5-10-kestrel-gr-43
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/761198-specialized-2fo-clipp-gr-44


----------



## Sabre (9. Mai 2016)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> suche Alltagstaugliche SPD-Schuhe
> 
> ala
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...impact-vxi-clipless-spd-minnaar-rasta-neu-von
> ...


Welche Größe denn? Wir haben einige restposten die ich dann posten könnte. Gruß


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. Mai 2016)

43normal 
44 wenn sie klein ausfallen


----------



## schloe (10. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand wo es den MET Parachute in Größe S (51-56cm) gerade günstig gibt? 
Farbe ist egal... 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## akri1337 (12. Mai 2016)

schloe schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es den MET Parachute in Größe S (51-56cm) gerade günstig gibt?
> Farbe ist egal...
> Danke schon mal!


hab meinen dort gekauft
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/met-parachute-hes-enduroall-mountain-helm/aid:854952
leider nur in 54-58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (12. Mai 2016)

Danke, aber der passt mir leider nicht. 

Könnte einen in M für 124€ plus Versand abgeben, sonst geht er zurück.  Will jemand?


----------



## mef (12. Mai 2016)

schloe schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es den MET Parachute in Größe S (51-56cm) gerade günstig gibt?


http://www.wigglesport.de/met-parac...|pcrid|80590578678|pkw||pmt||prd|5360750907de günsigste was ich spontan gefunden habe in S


----------



## schloe (12. Mai 2016)

Danke schonmal

Sollte jemand den Helm noch günstiger sehen, bitte Bescheid sagen


----------



## grobi59 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich suche eine ordentliche Regenjacke. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall eine Gore Tex Pro Shell Membran und Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen haben.


----------



## bugfix (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hab eine North Face Point 5 die genau das hat, meine hab ich letztes Jahr im Abverkauf als Modell der Vorsaison mit 50% Rabatt bekommen - würde ich nicht mehr hergeben, ist mir jeden € wert. 

Hab mal kurz nach Preisvergleichen gegoogelt:
https://www.bike24.de/p1137466.html 
https://www.bike24.de/p1113021.html


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2016)

Oh, kannte ich nch gar nicht. Top Gewicht für ne Jacke sogar mit Unterarmbelüftung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (27. Mai 2016)

Suche die Specialized Enduro Vollfinger-Handschuh in schwarz.
Gibt´s die irgendwo für weniger als 49,- EUR (+ Versand)?
Muss ja nicht das aktuellste Modell sein...

Dieser Laden scheint mir nicht so seriös zu sein


----------



## Meisee (27. Mai 2016)

Falls es noch nicht geschrieben wurde: Bei Amazon gibts aktuell noch -20 % mit Gutscheincode auf 5000 Sportartikel. Auch fürn Radsport gibt es relativ viel Auswahl genau wie bei Rucksäcken.

Zur Gutscheinaktion: http://amzn.to/22rddRw


----------



## grobi59 (27. Mai 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich hab eine North Face Point 5 die genau das hat, meine hab ich letztes Jahr im Abverkauf als Modell der Vorsaison mit 50% Rabatt bekommen - würde ich nicht mehr hergeben, ist mir jeden € wert.
> 
> Hab mal kurz nach Preisvergleichen gegoogelt:
> https://www.bike24.de/p1137466.html
> https://www.bike24.de/p1113021.html



Danke. Witzigeres habe ich mir genau diese letzte Woche im Shop gekauft. 
Habe aber noch gehofft, ob es nicht etwas günstigeres gibt.


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich suche nicht direkt ein Schnäppchen, mehr bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Geschäft welches Bike Bekleidung verkauft. Alles in Richtung Downhill von Fox, O'neil, TL Designs, usw. in der Umgebung von Bamberg +100 Km. 
Mir fallen sonst nur die Shops bei Bikeparks ein, vielleicht gibt es auch sonst so einen Laden. 
Wäre cool, wenn jemand etwas wüsste. 

Gruß


----------



## Bergbube (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo, bin auf der suche nach einer Protektorenweste in welcher ich eine Trinkblase verstauen kann und kleine Taschen habe. Würde mir dann den Rucksack sparen


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2016)

Gibts sowas überhaupt? Ich glaube es gab Westen, wo man entweder einen Rückenprotektor oder eine Trinkblase unterbringen kann, aber nicht beides.


----------



## dragonjackson (8. Juni 2016)

Doch... Habs gesehen... war mal hier in den News... Mal suchen, bin aber unterwegs... 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Bergbube (8. Juni 2016)

hab schon eine gefunden, ist von bluegrass 
http://www.bluegrasseagle.com/en/products/armours/tuatara-idro-d3o

muss jetzt nur noch einen Händler finden wo ich die bestellen kann. Hab aber auch überlegt ob nicht diese hier besser wäre und ich auf den schnick schnack verzichte ^^
https://www.bike24.de/p1103120.html


----------



## Gleitfrosch (9. Juni 2016)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der suche nach einer Protektorenweste in welcher ich eine Trinkblase verstauen kann und kleine Taschen habe. Würde mir dann den Rucksack sparen



Die hier gibt's auch noch, nur leider kein Schnäppchen:
http://www.alpinestars.com/evolution-jacket#.V1nSNBxkiUk

Suche sowas auch schon 'ne Weile zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis..


----------



## NewK (10. Juni 2016)

Ich suche die Fox Ranger Cargo black camo 2014 in Größe 30 oder 32, aber nicht für 73 oder mehr EUR 
Gerne auch aus dem Ausland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbube (10. Juni 2016)

Gleitfrosch schrieb:


> Die hier gibt's auch noch, nur leider kein Schnäppchen:
> http://www.alpinestars.com/evolution-jacket#.V1nSNBxkiUk
> 
> Suche sowas auch schon 'ne Weile zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis..



so wie es aussieht muss man da dann den Schutz entfernen  
Hab mir jetzt eine ohne Trinkblasenplatz bestellt


----------



## Kiter94 (5. Juli 2016)

Suche noch eine Ion Vertex Bike Short in Größe M
möglichst günstiger als 79€ wie bei Engelhorn

http://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkte...ze=M&wt_mc=amc137364857827085&psm=onmacon&id=


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juli 2016)

Edit: Da sagst du was. :-D


----------



## dragonjackson (8. Juli 2016)

Und so kommt man mit den zig verschiedenen Schnäppchen Threads durcheinander 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Kiter94 (10. Juli 2016)

Suche nen Bell Super 2R (mit oder ohne Mips) aber mit Kinnbügel in Blau/Schwarz für weniger als 199€


----------



## Shaddix (10. Juli 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Suche nen Bell Super 2R (mit oder ohne Mips) aber mit Kinnbügel in Blau/Schwarz für weniger als 199€


da habe ich mir den für 174,90 in blau-schwarz mit Kinnbügel vor paar Tagen gekauft, kostet immer noch so viel 
http://www.hibike.de/bell-super-2r-mips-helm-mtb-helm-mod-2016-p8cca7d506b9f7ab528326e27d878b0dc

Einzig Lieferungstermin ist unklar


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Juli 2016)

@Kiter94 schau mal bei upmove rein, hab jetzt gerade keinen Link zur Hand, ein Kollege meinte aber er hätte dort günstig einen bekommen.


----------



## Shaddix (13. Juli 2016)

Also hibike kann den roten gar nicht liefern und meinen blauen Helm höchstwahrscheinlich ebenso nicht. Deswegen werde ich wohl bei bike24 für 200€ den roten (für Bruder) kaufen. Bei meinem blauen ist es nirgends in l erhältlich für 200€...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## akri1337 (16. Juli 2016)

bin auf der suche nach einem jersey
raceface indy kurzarm in gelb
70euronen sind mir doch ein wenig zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaddix (17. Juli 2016)

Bike boarder hat mal cube Trikots und Hosen im Angebot mit ca. 30% Rabatt. Habe mir deswegen das mal geholt:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...cknbluenflashred-Radtrikot_detail_104316.html

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...lot-whitenbluenred-Radhose_detail_104279.html


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meisee (23. Juli 2016)

Aktuell gibts noch 20 % extra bei Amazon Sportartikel mit den Code: KICKEREM2016

Funktioniert auch auf einige ausgewählte Protektoren/Helme/Fahrradschlösser. Preisvergleich ist trotzdem immer empfehlenswert, da Amazon teils trotzdem zu teuer ist.


----------



## Connay (1. August 2016)

Hi Gude,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Bikerucksack mit Protektor und mindestens 18 Liter Stauraum für unter 100 €. Richtig gut gefallen mir Camelbak KUDU 18 und Deuter Attack 20. Hat die jemand zu dem Preis gesehen oder ne Alternative?
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## hometrails (1. August 2016)

17 Liter? Ergon BA3 Evo 103 EUR mit 25x Bike im Abo. Protektor + 29,95 EUR.


----------



## haekel72 (5. August 2016)

Hi, suche den Adidas Terrex Trail Cross Schuh in Größe 42 2/3! Finde den nigendwo  , scheinbar ausverkauft! Danke haekel72


----------



## Velo-X (5. August 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, suche den Adidas Terrex Trail Cross Schuh in Größe 42 2/3! Finde den nigendwo  , scheinbar ausverkauft! Danke haekel72


Hier gibt es ihn noch in Lime:
http://www.adidasspecialtysports.de/product/terrex-trail-cross-sl-schuh/BB3843


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (11. August 2016)

Hallo,
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer langen Fahrradhose. Sie sollte nicht zu eng geschnitten sein, so dass man auch einen Knieprotektor drunter tragen kann.

der art


----------



## AndreasHN (14. August 2016)

Knie und Schienbeinschoner gesucht, da die Saint pd-mx80 Pins auch im Schienbein einen super Grip haben 
Kleiner Rucksack für Werkzeug und Trinkblase wäre auch noch praktisch, am liebsten mit nem Rückenprotektor oder die Option darauf


----------



## TobiasB1809 (20. August 2016)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Knie und Schienbeinschoner gesucht, da die Saint pd-mx80 Pins auch im Schienbein einen super Grip haben
> Kleiner Rucksack für Werkzeug und Trinkblase wäre auch noch praktisch, am liebsten mit nem Rückenprotektor oder die Option darauf




Camelbak Kudu12 kann ich nur empfehlen. Trinkblase musste nur extra holen.

P.s. CrankBrothers Stamp tun auch übel weh in Wade


----------



## mpmarv (24. August 2016)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Knie und Schienbeinschoner gesucht, da die Saint pd-mx80 Pins auch im Schienbein einen super Grip haben
> Kleiner Rucksack für Werkzeug und Trinkblase wäre auch noch praktisch, am liebsten mit nem Rückenprotektor oder die Option darauf



Ich fahr derzeit die Raceface, vorher oNeal Sinner. Die RF kannst auch mit Schuhen anziehen, weil sie komplett zu öffnen sind. Trotzdem sitzen sie wesentlich fester und relativ bequem!
Rucksack fahre ich den Kudu18, sehr ergonomisch. Ich denke der 12er reicht für normale Touren dicke und ist noch etwas handlicher.


----------



## AndreasHN (30. August 2016)

Für meine Feierabendrunde habe ich mir bei Decathlon den Camelbak Rogue bestellt (30€ im Angebot), den Kudu bestell ich mir für für längere Touren, guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## Jesh (1. September 2016)

Suche :

Bluegrass - Brave 2016 in XS
Troy Lee - D3 bis 250€


----------



## schmitr3 (1. September 2016)

Zufällig oder auch beabsichtigt jemand gerade über günstige Knie-Protektoren gestolpert?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. September 2016)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Zufällig oder auch beabsichtigt jemand gerade über günstige Knie-Protektoren gestolpert?


größe s und l für 67,49€
rf ambush

http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-ambush-d30-knieschutzer/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=9&sku=5360602300&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=DE_Shopping_EverythingElse&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sWRi6kiSo_dc|pcrid|80532645798|pkw||pmt||prd|5360602300de


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. September 2016)

Moinsen Gemeinde,
jemand nen guten ellenbogenschoner zu nem fairen preis gesehen?


----------



## ostomek (13. September 2016)

suche einen guten MTB Rucksack für Tagestouren ... dachte so an 16-20 Liter...... jemand nen Tipp wo es ein schnäppchen gibt ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (13. September 2016)

ostomek schrieb:


> suche einen guten MTB Rucksack für Tagestouren ... dachte so an 16-20 Liter...... jemand nen Tipp wo es ein schnäppchen gibt ß


 

Hab mir grad den Evoc Fr Enduro Blackline für 135€ gekauft. Super Preis. Vor nem halben Jahr kostete der noch 180€

Hier is der normale Enduro für 125€
https://www.fahrrad.de/evoc-fr-endu...6_pla&ef_id=V7qx2gAABWGXKrhf:20160913170445:s


----------



## Jesh (13. September 2016)

Hier gibts den Trail (20L) in S und M für 135€. Wenn du dich für die Newsletter anmeldest sparst du noch mal 5€. Versand kostet glaub ich 4€.
http://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evoc-trail-20l-rucksack-mit-protektor.html


----------



## ostomek (13. September 2016)

Danke für die Tipps. Benötige einen für Touren / Trailparks.... keinen Enduro. Soll max 80€ kosten...


----------



## uncle_ffm (13. September 2016)

Schau mal bei Decathlon, bin bisher mit allen drei Rucksäcken voll zufrieden. 
Cheers


----------



## ostomek (13. September 2016)

so habe ein paar Kandidaten rasgesucht.... kann mich nicht entscheiden.... könnt ihr mich beraten ? Welcher ist der Beste ?
Was ist der unterschied zwischen Jack Wolfskin und Vaude -kenn Vaude bislang nicht so....
1)
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Rucksaecke/Fahrradrucksaecke/Moab-16-black.html
2)
http://www.jack-wolfskin.de/moab-jam-18/2002312-6000.html
3)
http://www.ospreyeurope.com/de_de/biking/escapist-18


----------



## hometrails (13. September 2016)

Nach wie vor der Ergon BA3 Evo zu 102 EUR mit 24 Monaten Bike Abo.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2016)

ostomek schrieb:


> so habe ein paar Kandidaten rasgesucht.... kann mich nicht entscheiden.... könnt ihr mich beraten ? Welcher ist der Beste ?
> Was ist der unterschied zwischen Jack Wolfskin und Vaude -kenn Vaude bislang nicht so....
> 1)
> http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Rucksaecke/Fahrradrucksaecke/Moab-16-black.html
> ...


Eine Fa die selbst eine Schneiderin abmahnt, weil sie ein Logo benutzt, das nichts mit dem Firmenlogo zu tun hat außer das es eine optisch nicht zu verwechselnden Pfotenabdruck darstellt, würde ich von meiner Ek Liste streichen
...


----------



## fone (14. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eine Fa die selbst eine Schneiderin abmahnt, weil sie ein Logo benutzt, das nichts mit dem Firmenlogo zu tun hat außer das es eine optisch nicht zu verwechselnden Pfotenabdruck darstellt, würde ich von meiner Ek Liste streichen
> ...


Hab ich getan. Seit der Geschichte. Aber Jack Wolfskin geht sowieso gar nicht. Vielleicht im Rentenalter.


----------



## ostomek (14. September 2016)

Ok, die Geschichte ist echt krass , aber wieso im Rentenalter ? In den Bike Magazinen hat der Rucksack überall gut abgeschnitten und darauf kommt es an auf die "Funktion".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2016)

ostomek schrieb:


> Ok, die Geschichte ist echt krass , aber wieso im Rentenalter ? In den Bike Magazinen hat der Rucksack überall gut abgeschnitten und darauf kommt es an auf die "Funktion".


Wenn man das Geschäftsgebaren vertreten kann.... 
Ich kann es nicht... Egal wie gut ein Produkt ist....


----------



## toastet (14. September 2016)

Dann darfst du vermutlich gar nix mehr kaufen


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Dann darfst du vermutlich gar nix mehr kaufen


Lies selbst und mach dir ein Bild ob andere Unternehmen ähnlich schwachsinnig arbeiten...

http://www.werbeblogger.de/2009/10/17/jack-wolfskin-eroeffnet-den-abmahn-herbst/

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/kino/kino/jack-wolfskin-will-logo-verbieten-29629136.bild.html

http://m.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/a-655890.html

Mehr musst du dir selber er googlen....
So genug OT!


----------



## toastet (15. September 2016)

Dann darfst du vermutlich gar nix mehr kaufen


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Dann darfst du vermutlich gar nix mehr kaufen


Hat deine Tastatur einen Papagei verschluckt?


----------



## tackleberry (16. September 2016)

Moin,

ich habe ja im Schnäppchenthread die Odlo Mistral Windbreakerjacke für 48 Euro gepostet.



Spoiler: Ursprüngliches Schnäppchen



Bei Sportsdirect in Wien gibt die Odlo Mistral Windbreaker Jacke für 60 Euro im Angebot. Aktuell gibt es noch einen 20% Gutschein für Sportsdirect, so das die Jacke 48 Kostet. Bei Interesse kann ich Euch eine einkaufen gehen, ich überlege nämlich am Samstag auch eine für mich zu holen.









Meint Ihr man bekommt was besseres für das Geld oder kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen? Regenfest ist das Ding ja nicht aber wenn ich was regenfestes will, geht das wohl auch auf Kosten der Atmungsaktivität, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (16. September 2016)

Weiss und MTB is halt immer so eine Geschichte. Für 48 kann mans kaufen denk ich


----------



## tackleberry (16. September 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Weiss und MTB is halt immer so eine Geschichte. Für 48 kann mans kaufen denk ich



Naja, ich fahre zurzeit eh nur Sprints am Donauradweg. Ich kann mir gerade beruflich keine Verletzungen leisten.

Als Alternative gibt's eine Gore Bike Wear Windbreaker mit Windstopper bei Amazon.co.uk für 68 Euro. Diese hat den Vorteil der abnehmbaren Ärmel. Die dürfte aber bei weitem nicht so windschnittig sein wie die Odlo, oder?



Spoiler: Gore Bike Wear



Und noch was gefunden GORE BIKE WEAR Men's Waterproof Element WINDSTOPPER Active Shell Zip Off Jacket in Größe XL nur *58.17 Pfund / 68 Euro inkl. Versand. *Mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln. Bei Amazon.de ab 135 Euro.

*




*


----------



## tackleberry (16. September 2016)

Wie gerade im Schnäppchenthread gepostet gibt es gerade günstige Handschuhe von Gore Bike Wear, Löffler und Odlo bei Sportsdirect (in Wien). Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen.

Was für Handschuhe würdet Ihr für den Herbst kaufen? Windstopper reicht, doch oder? Es gab auch einige Goretex Handschuhe aber die fühlten sich eher an wie meine Skihandschuhe... Ich denke mal die sind dann einfach zu warm. Alle Handschuhe, die mir passen würden, habe ich auch fotographiert. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? 

Außerdem gab es Arm und Beinwärmer für je 20-25 Euro von Gore und Odlo. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch im Sale noch recht teuer. Da kann man doch gleich eine lange Hose kaufen, oder? für Obendrum ziehe ich meine langärmligen Kompressionsshirts an wenn es kalt wird...



Spoiler: Bilder vom Sale


----------



## demlak (19. September 2016)

aloha.. suche eine günstige fürs radfahren taugliche regenhose..  bisher sticht mir diese hier ins auge: https://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenhose-city-700-erwachsene-schwarz-weiß-id_8343757.html#v885427

leider kriege ich da eventuell auf die schnelle keine in meiner größe...

achja.. ich suche was empfehlenswertes in einem geschäft.. also "offline".. da ich die hose recht schnell brauchen könnte.. danke =)

(hannover)


----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2016)

vaude spray gibt es in kurz und lang. musst halt mal zum örtlichen und schauen was es gibt.


----------



## slimane- (20. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem langärmligen Thermounterhemd zum Radfahren bei kalten Temperaturen. Jemand ein günstiges Angebot unter 25€ parat?

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## tackleberry (20. September 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem langärmligen Thermounterhemd zum Radfahren bei kalten Temperaturen. Jemand ein günstiges Angebot unter 25€ parat?
> 
> Besten Dank vorab!



Ich habe mir mal vor einiger Zeit mit Under Armour Cold Gear Base Layer Shirts von Sportsdirect zum Skifahren eingedeckt. Die gibt es gerade wieder für 20-21 Pfund. Das sind etwa 23-24 Euro. Ich hatte Teil auch schonmal im Herbst unter dem Kurzarmtrikot und solange es nur kalt und nicht super windig ist, kannst Du sogar den Windbreaker zu Hause lassen. Das Ding hält so richtig warm.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/under-armour-cold-gear-evo-mock-427399?colcode=42739901

Versandkosten nach DE weiß ich gerade nicht aber zur Not mit ein paar Kumpels zusammentun und Großeinkauf machen. Sportsdirect ist der Wahnsinn. Da findet man immer etwas.


----------



## xeitto (21. September 2016)

Ich suche ne kurze Regenhose (keine Überziehhose, sondern eine wasserdichte Short). Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung? Darf ruhig was anständiges sein, bitte nicht die "Tenn" von Amazon, die war bei mir und einem Kumpel in ein paar Wochen durch...


----------



## Bench (24. September 2016)

Welcher Shop verkauft grade Rennrad-Klickschuhe günstig?
Zurückschicken sollte möglich sein, da ich wegen den Größen immer unsicher bin.

Und btw., wie fallen Shimano-Schuhe aus? Hätte im BM nen schönen SH-R061 gefunden mit Größe 43. Normal habe ich ca. 42,5. (Bei fiveten und Nike)


----------



## bugfix (27. September 2016)

Ich habe bisher nur specialized und Giro Schuhe getragen - die muss ich mindestens eine bis zwei Nummern größer als normal tragen. Vor kurzem hab ich mir ein paar Giro Trans (sehr empfehlenswert, allerdings für RR) für einen schmalen Taler bei bike24 bestellt, aber Rabatte auf Schuhe gibts momentan fast an jeder Ecke.

Gibt's im Moment unwiderstehliche Angebote für kurze bib Shorts a la Löffler Hotbond?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_878 (27. September 2016)

Schaut euch mal bei eBay um. Dort gibt es bei der Bezahlung mit Paypal nur heute von 16-21 Uhr 15% Rabatt. Vielleicht findet ihr ja ein Schnäppchen. Der beim Bezahlvorgang einzugebende Code heißt CRUCKZUCK16 und ist nicht personalisiert. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------



## Kiter94 (3. Oktober 2016)

Suche eine Baggy für schlechtes Wetter - Endura MT500 Spray 3/4 in Größe M

Bester Preis: 104,49 (leider zu viel für mich ) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-mt500-spray-3-4-baggy-shorts-aw16/rp-prod61677


----------



## Judoka2012 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem "Shirt-selber-gestalten-Shop" gemacht? Es geht nicht um ein spezielles Radtrikot, sondern um ein Funktionsshirt aus Kunstfaser, das man selbst gestalten kann. Entweder fand ich spezielle Trikotanbieter (Einzelstücke sind viel zu teuer) oder die bekannten T-Shirtanbieter, die keine Funktionsshirt hatten oder deren Shop nicht funzte, wie z.B. wegen Problemen beim Grafiken hochladen. Wer also *selbst *gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, danke für einen Tipp.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2016)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-me...eqrecqid=a9a706d1-897a-11e6-8e27-448a5b88215a
80 Euro
leider M schon ausverkauft, aber man weiss ja nie wie die ausfallen.
bei schwankt es oft zwischen M und L von Hersteller zu Hersteller...also ein Versuch in L bei dem Preis
man kanns ja immer noch zurrueckschicken.

oder in Camo Farbe dunkel 75 Euro und M noch verhanden

http://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-me...eqrecqid=afd535e1-897a-11e6-8e27-448a5b88215a

http://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-me...eqrecqid=542bfb11-897b-11e6-8e27-448a5b88215a


----------



## Kiter94 (3. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-me...eqrecqid=a9a706d1-897a-11e6-8e27-448a5b88215a
> 80 Euro
> leider M schon ausverkauft, aber man weiss ja nie wie die ausfallen.
> bei schwankt es oft zwischen M und L von Hersteller zu Hersteller...also ein Versuch in L bei dem Preis
> ...




Leider nicht die Spray, sondern die Singletrack - das sind 2 versch. Modelle...


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Oktober 2016)

@Kiter94 die MT 500 ist für mieses Wetter nicht gut geeignet, da nur im Gesäßbereich wasserdicht, außerdem ist die Verarbeitung nicht perfekt, nach 3-4 Wäschen lösen sich schon einige Stellen und was die Größe angeht, probiere unbedingt mehrere aus, alle Modelle fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus.

Was wolltest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## decay (3. Oktober 2016)

Die MT500 lieben sie eigentlich alle, mit der Mavic Crossmax H2O bin ich ganz zufrieden, habe die ca. 2 Jahre, getragen werd ich sie so ca. 20 mal, alles i.O. bisher: http://www.alltricks.de/F-41500-tex...te_h2o_black?gclid=CMWVvsmgv88CFcsp0wod65IG9g


----------



## Kiter94 (3. Oktober 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @Kiter94 die MT 500 ist für mieses Wetter nicht gut geeignet, da nur im Gesäßbereich wasserdicht, außerdem ist die Verarbeitung nicht perfekt, nach 3-4 Wäschen lösen sich schon einige Stellen und was die Größe angeht, probiere unbedingt mehrere aus, alle Modelle fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus.
> 
> Was wolltest du denn ausgeben?



Hab da teilweise auch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu gelesen.
Eigentlich finde ich 80€ für ne Hose schon mehr als genug, aber es kommt drauf an was man dann im Endeffekt dafür bekommt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2016)

deshalb hatte ich ja die anderen Modelle gepostet, weil ich denke die 30-40 Euro zur Spray sind willkuerlich und umsonst 
grad beim selben Hersteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Endura Hummvee Zip-off Hose sehr zufrieden (bis auf die Fussel-Anfälligkeit)


Hab meine heute bekommen, sieht sieht super dünn aus überlebt die einen Sturz?


----------



## thk0106 (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin noch nicht gestürzt mit der Hose *g*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Oktober 2016)

gute bezahlbare kurze haltbare Regenhose seit 2 Jahren...Platzangst DFL (hatte vorher die Endura Superlite und die Vaude Spray welche beiden an den Nähten aufgerissen sind):

https://www.platzangst.com/dflshorts-shorts-blau-2016

EDIT...die Endura hat 2 Jahren gehalten, die Vaude 4 Wochen


----------



## Roedler (13. Oktober 2016)

Suche Scott rc pro loose fit Hose in Größe L.


----------



## wildermarkus (16. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es hier oder im Netz ne Seite wo ich meinen Preis für ne MTB-Short eingebe und sich dann jemand melden kann der sie zu dem Preis verkaufen will??

Gruß


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2016)

ebay kleinanzeigen?
aber mal ehrlich.. Gesuche funktionieren grundsätzlich eher schlecht.. jemand der etwas verkaufen will, sucht in der Regel nicht erst Gesuche durch.. sondern setzt ein Verkaufsangebot auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975 (17. Oktober 2016)

Heute gibt es bei https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-17-oktober/ Laufklamotten von Crane.
Finde die Unterwäsche, Socken, Hose, Thermo-Laufshirt, Softshell-Jacke und Mütze haben ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
und sind für meine Feierabendrunde im Herbst mehr als ausreichend. 

Sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)

suche maltese falcon - vista grey (2016) von five ten für 89 euro oder weniger (inkl. versandkosten)

hibike hat grad leider min. 20 tage lieferzeit.. ginge um größe 42 (uk8)


----------



## AndreasHN (20. Oktober 2016)

muss es grau sein? 
http://www.sportokay.com/de_de/five...de&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=idealo.de


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)

japp.. geht um den 2016er vista grey...

der Maltese Falcon Ravens's Eye Grey is aus 2015.. sieht anders aus.. leicht andere form.. etc..


p.s. ich würd mir halt gerne was von 5.10 kaufen.. aber habe ein arges problem mit dem design der schuhe.. dies is der einzige der bei mir unter "is akzeptabel" fällt..

ansonsten noch die danny macaskill serie.. aber so wildlederkrams ist mir zu anfällig.. bzw. verlangt zu viel pflege, wenns mal feucht oder gar matschig wird...


----------



## Velo-X (20. Oktober 2016)

Hier, allerdings für 100,-, aber dafür sofort verfügbar (und versandkostenfrei):
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,18,58;search=five+ten+maltese;content=8;product=164680


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)

für das Geld hab ich den an mehreren Stellen finden können..

klar.. am Ende ist es halt dann die Überlegung zwischen warten und 10 Euro mehr.. aber hätte ja sein können, dass ich bei meiner Recherche einen Shop übersehen hab...


----------



## toastet (20. Oktober 2016)

cooler schuh, leider mit dem spd loch sonst wär der auch was für mich.


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)

hmm.. ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass der schuh sowohl auf platform als auch auf clickis nutzbar ist..


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2016)

Nutzbar schon, aber wenn die Aussparung genau da ist, wo auf dem Pedal noch ein paar Pins sind, dann hast du dort eben entsprechend weniger Grip. Die Stealth S1 Sohle an sich ist schon gut, der Impact hat die gleiche.


----------



## toastet (21. Oktober 2016)

sowas hatte ich schonmal mit nem shimanoschuh probiert, das ist einfach nix was richtig funktioniert. früher waren auch mal diese aussparungen im unausgeschnittenen zustand einfach nicht so tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann da auch nur von abraten.  Meine Frau ist auch eine Saison so gefahren,  weil ihr ein bestimmter Shimanoschuh so gut gefiel.  Nach der Saison mit ständigen Rumrutschen auf den Pedal ist sie jetzt auf 5.10 Freerider gewechselt und fährt deutlich besser und sicherer


----------



## demlak (21. Oktober 2016)

hmpf.. na gut.. danke


----------



## demlak (21. Oktober 2016)

ok.. nu bin ich endgültig verwirrt.. ich hab den 5.10 - Freerider Contact in Black/lime mod. 2017 gefunden: link

den könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen... ABER.. der steht nichtmal auf der 5.10 website?!?!?
da find ich nur das 2016er modell mit mehr neonfarben (z.b. das logo auf der seite Link)

ich finde auch sonst keinen shop mit dem 2017er modell... 

bei BC sind unter "black lime" nochmal ganz andere bilder.. (2017er grey blue?) zu sehen.. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Contact-MTB-Schuhe-p41942/


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2016)

Bei BC sind atens ja nur 3 Varianten in der Galerie abgebildet, und btens sind die Bilder dort in der Regel auch nicht mit den entsprechnden Variationen verknüpft.

Das bei Followmestore verwendete Bild scheint übrigens das 2015er Modell zu sein. _Modified: Montag, 9. Februar 2015 12:13:26_ sagen die Metadaten des Bildes.


----------



## demlak (22. Oktober 2016)

ahh.. ok... danke.. das erklärt dann auch die diskrepanz zur herstellerseite..


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche eine Shorts bis 40€ in der Größe M bzw. 32 (ca., je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich). Mindestens 2 Taschen, integrierter verstellbarer Bund und Farbe _nicht_ schwarz. Von letzterer Sorte hab ich inzwischen genug.
Vielleicht stolpert ja jemand über sowas.


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

ok.. also @sp00n82 hat recht.. das ist dann wohl das 2015er Modell..

Dann suche ich das 2015er Modell vom 5.10 Freerider Contact Black/Lime..
das scheint nicht nur schwierig zu sein, wenn man den günstig sucht.. ich finde ihn NIRGENDS mehr, als 2015er announced.. 
ich werde aber mal bei BC und Follow-Me direkt eine Anfrage schicken


----------



## xflixx89 (23. Oktober 2016)

Suche eine Lange Hose +Jacke für die Herbst/Winterzeit (XL) habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Kiter94 (1. November 2016)

Suche Five ten Freerider eps high in 43 - Farbe wurscht, wenn er Preis stimmt.
Bisher nur für 129€ gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2016)

Wenn ihr Größe 41-42 findet, dürft ihr natürlich auch gerne posten.


----------



## 19Timco09 (3. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Shorts bis 40€ in der Größe M bzw. 32 (ca., je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich). Mindestens 2 Taschen, integrierter verstellbarer Bund und Farbe _nicht_ schwarz. Von letzterer Sorte hab ich inzwischen genug.
> Vielleicht stolpert ja jemand über sowas.




Ich habe hiervon bereits zwei geholt. Die sind für den Preis echt ok. Bei einer musste ich allerdings eine Naht etwas nachbessern. Innenhose ist natürlich nicht dabei und sollte man sich zusätzlich holen.


Lixada Outdoor Sport Hosen Atmungsaktive mit Reißverschluss
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00X53DJG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1


----------



## demlak (3. November 2016)

19Timco09 schrieb:


> Ich habe hiervon bereits zwei geholt. Die sind für den Preis echt ok. Bei einer musste ich allerdings eine Naht etwas nachbessern. Innenhose ist natürlich nicht dabei und sollte man sich zusätzlich holen.
> 
> 
> Lixada Outdoor Sport Hosen Atmungsaktive mit Reißverschluss
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00X53DJG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1


Öffnen die beiden Reißverschlüsse auf der Beintasche beide die selbe Tasche? Oder ist der eine zufällig für eine Belüftungsöffnung?

EDIT:
p.s. die Bewertungskommentare zur Verarbeitungsqualität sind ja recht eindeutig..


----------



## Andile (4. November 2016)

Ich habe mir diese Hose mal zum Testen bestellt. (bei ebay gibt’s die schon ab 19 eur inkl. Versand). Ich muss sagen ich bin von der Verarbeitung sehr positiv überrascht. Habe sie auch schon 2 mal gewaschen und alle Taschen und Reisverschlüsse sind noch dran. Sind sehr bequem, fallen aber recht klein aus. (man sollte eine Nr größer bestellen als normal) Fazit bin sehr zufrieden mit der Hose und habe mir 2 weitere bestellt.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

Hm, Nähte nachbessern ist eigentlich ein KO-Kriterium, bei mir sieht sowas immer nach einem Unfall aus.


----------



## Andile (4. November 2016)

By the way...Die Reißverschlüsse öffnen nicht die selbe Tasche...Es sind je 2 Tasche auf jeder Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (6. November 2016)

Jemand einen Tipp für richtig warme (und am liebsten auch günstige) Lobster bzw. Split Handschuhe (zb. sowas: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=191868;menu=1100,1501,1111;mid=0;pgc=0 )
Brauch sie nur für kurze Strecken zur Arbeit, maximal 20 Minuten. 
Meine Hände werden so schnell kalt das ich mit normalen Handschuhen leider nicht klar komme wenn es 0° oder darunter hat.


----------



## fromnai (13. November 2016)

Sehr coole Idee muss ich eingestehen 
So kann man sich das Schnäppchen Jagen einfach machen +1 Follower 

Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2016)

Hallo ich suche einen Oberkörper Protektor ähnlich der dainese Rhyolite vest, also schön weit runter gezogener Rippeschutz, aber ohne Rückenprotektor da eh mit nem evoc Rucksack gefahren wird. Leider scheinen meine Rippen sehr anfällig zu sein was Prellungen und Anbrüche angeht, hab gerade erst wieder geschafft, weil ich beim abfangen mit den Rippen auf der Faust gelandet bin, da hab ich keinen Bock mehr drauf, zumindest bei so harmlosen abflügen, danach immer wochenlang Spass zu haben, also bei Ideen immer her damit!


----------



## ilten (16. November 2016)

Wenn Deine Rippen soooo anfällig sind wie Du sagst, dann nimm doch einfach sowas: https://www.btosports.com/p/TLD11CP5900
Ich bin jahrelang Enduro Rennen gefahren (Motorrad - nicht MTB) und war mit einem richtigen Brustpanzer immer sehr zufrieden. Dann lässt Du Deinen evoc Rucksack halt zu Hause und fährst mit normalem Rucksack oder Camelbak.
Ist bestimmt besser als immer wochenlang mit schmerzenden Rippen rumzulaufen.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich nicht so einen Hartplastik panzer, sondern was halbwegs luftiges mit sastec oder ähnlichem, weil ich genau weiß so einen Panzer ziehe ich im Sommer wohl kaum an... Bzw. Er wird mich so stören das ih ihn dann doch wieder auslasse....


----------



## ilten (16. November 2016)

Sind ja Deine Rippen : ).
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das meine Protektoren mit Schaum luftiger sind als ein gut ventilierter Plastikprotektor.
Oder Du versuchst etwas weniger zu stürzen? Wäre auch günstiger und Du kannst luftige T-Shirts tragen.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2016)

ilten schrieb:


> Sind ja Deine Rippen : ).
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das meine Protektoren mit Schaum luftiger sind als ein gut ventilierter Plastikprotektor.
> Oder Du versuchst etwas weniger zu stürzen? Wäre auch günstiger und Du kannst luftige T-Shirts tragen.


Meist passiert das ja gerade dann wenn man eh nicht damit rechnet.... Sprich meist wenn man langsam unterwegs ist zumindest bei mir....


----------



## Trailst4R (17. November 2016)

Suche Fiveten Impact VXI Clipless vorzugsweise in schwarz in Größe 44. Günstigstes Angebot bisher waren 107,99€ inkl. Versand.

Eventuell gibt es in einem der Shops einen Gutschein und ich weiß nichts davon


----------



## _Olli (19. November 2016)

ich such ne günstige und warme fleece jacke zum drunter ziehen. weiß da jemand was?
möchte aber gern weit unter 100 euro ausgeben wollen. Gr. M sollte reichen


----------



## decay (19. November 2016)

@_Olli https://www.decathlon.de/fleecejacke-forclaz-200-men-id_8369580.html
https://www.decathlon.de/daunenjacke-forclaz-500-herren-id_8369585.html

Die Forclaz Serie ist eigentlich ganz ok finde ich. Ich hab mir mal eine von North Face für nen Fuffi gekauft, bei Fleece sind die Unterschiede ja nicht so riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (22. November 2016)

für 15 euro kann man ja nix verkehrt machen. würde ich sagen. danke


----------



## eHarzer (24. November 2016)

Gonso Duma V2 in Gr. M....günstig


----------



## Artos (24. November 2016)

Kennt ihr einen Anbieter von Fahrradkram, der am 25.11. beim "Black friday sale" mitmacht ?

der art


----------



## toastet (24. November 2016)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/


----------



## _Olli (25. November 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> Kennt ihr einen Anbieter von Fahrradkram, der am 25.11. beim "Black friday sale" mitmacht ?
> 
> der art


Bike24, http://www.bike-discount.de/ , https://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2016)

Suche Schuhe von 45NRTH

z.B. den Wölfhammer





Gibt es den z.Zt. in Gr. 45-46 irgendwo?


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2016)

@zanderschnapper schau mal bei Bike 24 die haben da verschiedene Modelle im Sale.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2016)

Hab ich schon gemacht - sind leider nur kleine Größen vorrätig


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2016)

Also den Wölvhammer haben sie beispielsweise in 45/46.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Also den Wölvhammer haben sie beispielsweise in 45/46.


Hi,
bei beiden Größen kommt Liefertermin unbekannt


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Dezember 2016)

Dann habe ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, aber ruf doch mal an, manchmal haben die doch ne Info, intern.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, aber ruf doch mal an, manchmal haben die doch ne Info, intern.


Wann hast Du dir die Stiefel bestellt?
Und welchen?


----------



## TheGoOn (3. Dezember 2016)

Gesucht wird ein Jersey ohne Druck und das ganze am besten einfarbig. Günstig wäre auch schön
Günstig = unter 40€


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Dezember 2016)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wann hast Du dir die Stiefel bestellt?
> Und welchen?


Mitte November den Fasterkatt.


----------



## schloe (5. Dezember 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Gesucht wird ein Jersey ohne Druck und das ganze am besten einfarbig. Günstig wäre auch schön
> Günstig = unter 40€


Guck mal hier http://www.hibike.de/zimtstern-canz...s-dark-grey-pd486d418ddd55191c80dac9f3d94678a heute noch -20%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Dezember 2016)

@zanderschnapper bei Bikediscount.de gibt es heute den Wölvhammer für 271€ in den von Dir gesuchten Größen, falls noch Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Mzungu (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich suche eine lange Softshell Hose mit Reisverschlüssen an den  Beinen, ähnlich der Vaude Craggy.


----------



## tackleberry (17. Dezember 2016)

Die verdammte Gore Oxygen in XL mag nicht mehr im Preis fallen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine andere sehr gute Radhose mit Polster bis 120 Euro?


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Dezember 2016)

Wieviel wolltest Du denn maximal für die Gore ausgeben?


----------



## tackleberry (17. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Wieviel wolltest Du denn maximal für die Gore ausgeben?



Ich habe die L bevor es halt war für 80 Euro bei Amazon.co.uk bekommen. L und M (siehe Schnäppchenthread) gibt es gerade wieder um die 100 Euro. Ich warte darauf, dass die XL endlich mal wieder im Preis fällt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Dezember 2016)

Ok, das ist natürlich ein super Preis, da wirds schwer vergleichbares zu finden.  Ich hatte sonst wigglesport im Hinterkopf, da liegt sie bei 133€ abzüglich 20€ Code ist auch schon ein guter Preis.


----------



## Kiter94 (17. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand für die Gore Power Trail Thermo Jacke, Gr. L, Farbe Blau eine günstigere Bezugsquelle als 199€?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Dezember 2016)

Servus, gibt was die fiveten freerider derzeit irgendwo günstiger als 80€?


----------



## hardtails (18. Dezember 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Servus, gibt was die fiveten freerider derzeit irgendwo günstiger als 80€?





du bist zu spät dran vor kurzem gab es sie unter 70€
evtl taucht ja nochmal einer in den diversen adventskalendern der bikeshops auf. vielleicht mal jeden tag durchklicken
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/online-adventskalender-2016.829680/


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. Dezember 2016)

@Kiter94 Du kannst höchstens 20€ mit dem Wigglesport Gutschein sparen, nicht wirklich viel, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (30. Dezember 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Suche Five ten Freerider eps high in 43 - Farbe wurscht, wenn er Preis stimmt.
> Bisher nur für 129€ gesehen...


 

Hat mittlerweile jemand diesen Schuh günstiger gesehen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Januar 2017)

gibt es irgendwo eine ortovox mi Fleecejacke ohne Kapuze in XXL für deutlich weniger als 150€ in schwarz?


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

mist. "schwarz" überlesen...

Ich suche eine Rab Strata L oder Patagonia Nano Air L. Wenn jemand über ein gutes Angebot gestolpert ist...


----------



## HC-65 (13. Januar 2017)

Weiß jemand, wo es die Platzangst DFL Klamotten (Jacke und/oder Hose) in > L günstig gibt?


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

Hast Du nen Stadler um die Ecke, bei uns hatten die vor 3 Wochen ca. einiges.?


----------



## Baitman (31. Januar 2017)

Gibts irgendwo ne richtig gute Bibshort, drastisch reduziert? Gr. L-XL


----------



## MarkusNBG (31. Januar 2017)

nabend. 

Suche Jersey (lang oder kurz) mit passender Hose - zB. O'Neal. Jersey unter 30 EUR  und Hose unter 50 EUR. Größen L/XL je nach Schnitt. 

Danke.


----------



## ruhigblut (8. Februar 2017)

hallo,
ich suche ein 100% aircraft in M
weis jemand wo ich den neu bestellen kann .
danke


----------



## nicbmxtb (8. Februar 2017)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich suche ein 100% aircraft in M
> weis jemand wo ich den neu bestellen kann .
> danke


Lmgtfy https://www.bike-mailorder.de/100-a...er=sw13841.2&gclid=CLGGyrO5gdICFcMy0wodUoUElw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Vaude Minaki Shorts, schwarz in Größe M, aus der 1. Serie.
Bei Stadler gibt es leider nur noch XS und XL, hat hier jemand ne Idee, hätte eventuell Größe S oder L in nagelneu und originalverpackt abzugeben.


----------



## Bullbaer (14. Februar 2017)

Bell Super 3R MIPS Full Face L
Eine Idee deutlich unter 249,-?


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (14. Februar 2017)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Bell Super 3R MIPS Full Face L
> Eine Idee deutlich unter 249,-?


Noch 9minuten..

https://www.helmexpress.com/fahrradshop/bell-super-3r-mips-downhillhelm

Mit Gutschein LIEBE14 14%


Hab mir da gerade einen in M gekauft - passt leider nicht..

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullbaer (15. Februar 2017)

Mr_J_Nied schrieb:


> Noch 9minuten..
> 
> https://www.helmexpress.com/fahrradshop/bell-super-3r-mips-downhillhelm
> 
> ...


Leider nur bis M. Aber Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## fone (15. Februar 2017)

Mr_J_Nied schrieb:


> Noch 9minuten..
> 
> https://www.helmexpress.com/fahrradshop/bell-super-3r-mips-downhillhelm
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn für einen Kopfumfang?


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (15. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Kopfumfang?


58cm.. vom Umfang her passt er auch.
Nur zu meiner Schädelform wohl nicht.


Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Februar 2017)

Mr_J_Nied schrieb:


> 58cm.. vom Umfang her passt er auch.
> Nur zu meiner Schädelform wohl nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


Danke. Ich hab 59 und so direkt an der Grenze zwischen 2 Größen ist es oft entweder zu eng oder deutlich zu weit.


----------



## Zackbum (22. Februar 2017)

Sombrio Sale:
https://www.outletinn.com/discounts/1926/s


----------



## CRacing (28. Februar 2017)

Gemeldet


----------



## Kiter94 (8. März 2017)

Suche Five Ten Freerider (nicht Element) in 42.5 unter 85€ 
Farbe ist relativ egal, solange es nicht pink ist


----------



## demlak (8. März 2017)

69.89 euro https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...he-mod-2016-p13503f4c3333989d3cb54a65293b037e


auch als high oder canvas unter deinem preis: https://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/qfreerider/freerider.html?cluster=1&filter[pattern]=&sortkey=4


----------



## Kiter94 (8. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> 69.89 euro https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...he-mod-2016-p13503f4c3333989d3cb54a65293b037e
> 
> 
> auch als high oder canvas unter deinem preis: https://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/qfreerider/freerider.html?cluster=1&filter[pattern]=&sortkey=4


Geil Danke!!! Sind bestellt


----------



## GG71 (8. März 2017)

Suche robuste Enduro Jacke mit ZipOff Ärmel, verlängerter Rücken aus Hardshell o.Ä.


----------



## demlak (8. März 2017)

naja.. hier gehts um schnäppchen.. nicht um generelle bekleidungsberatung... wenn du ein bestimmtes produkt hast, was du nochmal ne ecke günstiger suchst, bist du hier wohl richtig.. wenn du mehr willst, mach einen extra thread auf.. dafür gibts ja dieses unterforum... ein ganzes unterforum zum thema kleidung...


----------



## GG71 (8. März 2017)

Ok.
Dann sagen wir mal:
Mavic Crossmax Ultimate Convertible Jacke
Größe XXL, Schwarz für unter 100 Ökken mit Versand.
Wobei die Größe nur geraten, möchte halt ggf. +1 Schicht noch drunter bequem tragen können.

Edit: Bin hier fündig geworden
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/mavic-xmax-ultimate-convertible-jacket-tempest.html


----------



## Kiter94 (16. März 2017)

Suche für meine Lady:
- Five Ten Freerider in Größe 39 - Farbe zweitrangig
- Ion K Lite Zip in M - Farbe zweitrangig

Vielleicht hat ja einer einen Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostomek (18. März 2017)

Guck mal bei hibike


----------



## Brewmaster (19. März 2017)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. März 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Suche für meine Lady:
> - Five Ten Freerider in Größe 39 - Farbe zweitrangig
> - Ion K Lite Zip in M - Farbe zweitrangig
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja einer einen Tip


falls die "Farbe" (Schuh) nicht gefällt, hier die "Damenversion" bei berg-ab.de
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17364

Ion bei hibike...(sind super, hab die übrigens auch)
https://www.hibike.de/ion-k-lite-zip-knieprotektor-melange-pcb74ee2416935bfa3a95b184c7f57503#item_97863114


----------



## Tich (20. März 2017)

Ich würde mir gerne den Bell Super 3R MIPS kaufen. Hab den schon ab 200eur gefunden (mit price-alert über bike-components).
Größe L, Farbe "matte emerald-retina sear" oder "matte black-retina sear" evtl. auch "matte force blue-white".
Preisvorstellung wär 180 Eur, max 200 mit Versand nach Österreich (schon gesehen, allerdings andere Größe).

Wenn jemand eine gleich gute, günstigere Alternative weiß, immer her damit!


----------



## Kiter94 (20. März 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> falls die "Farbe" (Schuh) nicht gefällt, hier die "Damenversion" bei berg-ab.de
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17364
> Ion bei hibike...(sind super, hab die übrigens auch)
> https://www.hibike.de/ion-k-lite-zip-knieprotektor-melange-pcb74ee2416935bfa3a95b184c7f57503#item_97863114



Irgendwie bist du bei den links durcheinander gekommen - magst du mir einmal die richtigen schicken?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. März 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bist du bei den links durcheinander gekommen - magst du mir einmal die richtigen schicken?


kopier den Text, klick nicht den Link, dann fluppt es!

oder klick unten

Hibike Link

berg-ab Link


----------



## ostomek (23. März 2017)

Suche eine Wind/Regebjacke am besten Ganzjahresjacke....? Größe M.


----------



## Artos (1. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein paar anständige Schuhe für Flat-Pedale. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Five Ten sein, aber sie sollten qualitativ in einer ähnlichen Liga spielen. Größe 46. Da mir Trends egal sind, kann es sich auch gern um ein Modell aus einer alten Kollektion handeln. Die Schuhe werden in erster Linie im Sommer eingesetzt, sollten aber auch mal einen Regenschauer durchstehen.

Danke für's posten.

greetz
der art


----------



## toastet (1. April 2017)

Die Auswahl ist da heute nahezu unbegrenzt, ggf. kann man es mit deinem geplanten Budget einschränken. Da man die FiveTen in Aktionen ja oft mal im Bereich zwischen 60 bis 80 Euro bekommt, würde ich kaum zu was anderem greifen, weil ich einfach sehr gute Erfahrungen damit habe. Richtig Regen ist halt mit den meisten nicht, sprich die Füße werden nass, der Schuh überlebt das aber sehr gut. Gibt auch wasserfeste Modelle, die haben für mich aber immer zu viele Einschränkungen im trockenen bei der Belüftung. Im Endeffekt würde ich da schauen was mir optisch gefällt und dann die Preise vergleichen. Grundsätzlich habe ich aber auch gute Erfahrungen mit Shimano, Mavic, 661, O'Neal gemacht. Vom Komfort, Haltbarkeit und vorallem Grip in Verbindung mit nem Preisverhältnis, welches im Ausverkauf für mich ok ist, würde ich nur kaum zu was anderem mehr greifen als den 5.10. Am Ende war bei mir eher öfter das Design die Frage, ob ich das was mir gefällt dann auch bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (2. April 2017)

Artos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche ein paar anständige Schuhe für Flat-Pedale. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Five Ten sein, aber sie sollten qualitativ in einer ähnlichen Liga spielen. Größe 46. Da mir Trends egal sind, kann es sich auch gern um ein Modell aus einer alten Kollektion handeln. Die Schuhe werden in erster Linie im Sommer eingesetzt, sollten aber auch mal einen Regenschauer durchstehen.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte Adidas Terrex Cross SL in Größe 45 1/3 im Angebot für 100 Euro inkl. Versand. Farbe ist komplett schwarz. Im Herbst für bei Outlet46 gekauft. Leider waren die Schuhe zu groß (trage normal bei Adidas 44 2/3 und 45 1/3 und bei Asics 46) und ich habe verpennt sie zurückzuschicken.







Gleichzeitig suche ich den gleichen Schuh in komplett schwarz oder die blaue Version in 44 2/3.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2017)

ich suche ne kurze bib mit trägern.bin echt unschlüssig aber so viel kohle will ich nicht ausgeben wie die teilweise kosten


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. April 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich suche ne kurze bib mit trägern.bin echt unschlüssig aber so viel kohle will ich nicht ausgeben wie die teilweise kosten



Schau doch mal bei Hibike, die haben gerade ne Aktion mit Endura Hosen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. April 2017)

ah sehr fein!


Edit:

Leider nichts gefunden. Ich liebäugle mit einer Vaudehose wg. der "fairen" Produktionsgedanken.


----------



## petitrouge (28. April 2017)

Hi,

sollte jemand noch einen guten Preis für die LAKE MX237 orange (Pflicht) in Gr43
mir nennen können wäre ich sehr erfreut darüber.
Bei dem Top Angebot von Outdoor Broker (130€) war ich leider zu spät......

Danke im voraus!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## petitrouge (28. April 2017)

Danke erstmal ....habe was gefunden und versuche
mein Glück bei einem Spanier...Bikeinn ist der Anbieter.

Schauen wir mal.

Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (28. April 2017)

nett wäre gewesen, für andere interessierte dein schnäppchen zu posten =)


----------



## CaptainLuk (1. Mai 2017)

Ich suche ordentliche MTB-Hose. Vielleicht auch zum Zippen damit ich für schlechtes und schönes wetter eine hätte. Oder ist das eine schlechte Idee, eine Zipper. So eine von Platzangst oder Fox wäre cool.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Mai 2017)

Die Bulldog ist bei Platzangst gerade runtergesetzt. Ich finde meine im Sommer zu warm für Touren. Also ist eher so ne Notlösung für unterwegs. So richtig spart man sich nicht eine kurze und ne lange Hose. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jacoul (5. Mai 2017)

Servus Leute,

ich suche gerade einen EVOC PHOTOP Rucksack (16l oder 22l) zu einem guten Kurs. Die 180 Taler sind mir so etwas zu viel!


----------



## CaptainLuk (15. Mai 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Die Bulldog ist bei Platzangst gerade runtergesetzt. Ich finde meine im Sommer zu warm für Touren. Also ist eher so ne Notlösung für unterwegs. So richtig spart man sich nicht eine kurze und ne lange Hose.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke


----------



## Schulle96 (15. Mai 2017)

swe68 schrieb:


> Um Diskussionen im Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread zu vermeiden, eröffne ich diesen Thread.
> Wenn er angenommen wird, werde ich ihn oben anpinnen.
> Also:
> Für die Suche nach einem Schnäppchen HIER posten!


Suche nach einer mtb short..Kann auch ne fahrradhose mit polster sein.
Aber ne weitgeschnittene... Nichts enges... Gr. XL 

Mfg Christopher


----------



## Aldar (17. Mai 2017)

@Schulle96 

bei wiggle gibt's/gabs die Endura Humvee für 32 euro, mit rausnehmbarer innenhose


----------



## Aldar (17. Mai 2017)

Falls wer ein günstiges Angebot für Specialized 2fo flats sieht, bitte melden


----------



## HighFish (17. Mai 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Falls wer ein günstiges Angebot für Specialized 2fo flats sieht, bitte melden



https://nanobike.de/Specialized-2FO-Flat-MTB-Schuhe-Black-Red

99,00€ bei Nanobike


----------



## Aldar (17. Mai 2017)

Leider nur Kindergrößen zu dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.fish (25. Mai 2017)

Ich suche ein Troy Lee Designs UPL7855-HW Long Sleeve - gibts das irgendwo für ~150€?


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Mai 2017)

ich suche ein gutes Angebot fuer die Shimano SH-AM7 unter 90 Euro Groesse 44
andere Groessen sind teilweise fuer 85 zu haben


----------



## Velo-X (28. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ich suche ein gutes Angebot fuer die Shimano SH-AM7 unter 90 Euro Groesse 44
> andere Groessen sind teilweise fuer 85 zu haben



Hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ntain-Schuhe-p45132/schwarz-blau-44-o8700729/



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2017)

5 Cent unter 90 Euro sind doch kein Angebot...hatte ich selbst schon gefunden


----------



## Velo-X (28. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 5 Cent unter 90 Euro sind doch kein Angebot...hatte ich selbst schon gefunden



Wenn du ein Angebot unter 90,- suchst, eins bekommst und dann sagst das hast du bereits selbst gefunden und es wäre kein Angebot, dann schreib doch nächstes Mal einfach hin was du genau suchst.
Ein Angebot unter 90,- war es wohl nicht, aber vielleicht eins für 89,- oder 85,- oder ... 
Wieviel Euro unter 90,- sollen es denn nun mindestens sein, damit dir nicht nochmal geholfen wird mit etwas das du bereits selbst gefunden hast....
Einen schönen Sonntag


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ich suche ein gutes Angebot fuer die Shimano SH-AM7 unter 90 Euro Groesse 44
> *andere Groessen sind teilweise fuer 85 zu haben *



haeh steht doch alles da


----------



## Velo-X (28. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> haeh steht doch alles da



Dann schreibe nicht du suchst für unter 90,- , sondern um die 85,-.
Wofür war dann der Hinweis mit den 90,- Euro.

Egal, ich versuche trotzdem dir zu helfen.
Hier kannst du ihn in Grösse 44 (noch 5 Stück vorrätig) für 80,- kaufen.
Schuh kostet 90,99, aber wenn du noch etwas für 9,01 dazupackst um die 100,- voll zu machen, bekommst du 20,- extra Rabatt, somit kostet dich der Schuh nur 80,- + ein Goodie deiner Wahl. Nicht schlecht oder.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-am7-mtb-plattformpedale-2017/rp-prod138002




Edit: Sorry, gerade erst bemerkt; Angebot gilt nicht in Verbindung mit diesem Schuh.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2017)

noch mal ganz langsam fuer Dich zum mitschreiben
ich suchte fuer unter 90 mit dem Hinweis andere Groessen gibts fuer 85
daraus folgt, ich will meine Groesse auch fuer 85 finden 

PS: Klamotten/Schuhe bestelle ich nicht gern im Ausland


----------



## toastet (28. Mai 2017)

manchen ist nicht zu helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (6. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte mich diese Saison gern mit neuen Schonern fürs Gröbere ausstatten. Gibt es gerade irgendwo gute Angebote für Race Face Ambush Knie (L) - und Ellenbogenschoner (M-L) oder etwas Vergleichbares? Außerdem soll noch ein neuer Helm her. Hat da jemand gute Angebote parat? Hab einen Fox Rampage für 119€ im Bikemarkt gefunden...sieht aber sehr warm aus der Kollege. Ist ein Oneal Warp brauchbar? Sollte größe M sein und mir endlich die Goggle nicht mehr auf die Nase drücken.. Falls jemand was hat, vielen Dank fürs Teilen


----------



## GlockMane (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin sucht für ihre Mutter ein Sommer-Outfit zum radeln (als Geburtstagsgeschenk).. Es werden auch mal Touren mit 40-50km gefahren.. Leider haben wir keine Ahnung, was gut und günstig (nicht billig!) ist und welchen Marken man vertrauen kann (Amazonbewertungen sind leider keine Hilfe).. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps? Auf was sollte man bevorzugt achten?

Besten Dank 
Stefan


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2017)

GlockMane schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Freundin sucht für ihre Mutter ein Sommer-Outfit zum radeln (als Geburtstagsgeschenk).. Es werden auch mal Touren mit 40-50km gefahren.. Leider haben wir keine Ahnung, was gut und günstig (nicht billig!) ist und welchen Marken man vertrauen kann (Amazonbewertungen sind leider keine Hilfe).. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps? Auf was sollte man bevorzugt achten?
> 
> ...



Würde mal schauen ob ihr bei Decathlon was findet. Für Gelegenheitsfahrer mehr als ausreichend und die meisten Sachen sind preislich Okay.

Rose hat auch eine Eigenmarke die gute Sachen hat


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2017)

bei chanreactioncycles.com gibt es auch häufig günstige Klamotten.


----------



## toastet (8. Juni 2017)

Asko schrieb:


> Würde mal schauen ob ihr bei Decathlon was findet. Für Gelegenheitsfahrer mehr als ausreichend und die meisten Sachen sind preislich Okay.
> 
> Rose hat auch eine Eigenmarke die gute Sachen hat



Decathlonsachen gibt es ja meist in 2-3 Preisstufen. Die teuren sind aber auch wirklich gut und oft taugen die im mittleren Preisbereich auch. Da ist mir auch noch nichts kaputtgegangen. Richtig günstig ist es aber nun ja auch nicht zwingend, hab gerade erst ne Shorts für 40 Euro gekauft, weil ich davon schon 2 in anderen Farben habe und die klasse sind. Die gabs allerdings damals für deutlich weniger im Ausverkauf. Im Prinzip ist man da also gut aufgehoben, gerade auch weil die Klamotten nicht nach Werbeträger oder sowas schreien.


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2017)

Auch die "billigen" eigenmarke-produktionen (BTWIN) kann ich empfehlen.. zumindest bei den textilien hatte ich bisher keine probleme...
teils sind das nur umgelabelte qechua sachen.
aber ja.. das sind keine klamotten bei denen man fest mit 10 jahre nutzbarkeit rechnet.. aber mehrere saisons halten die sachen, die ich hier liegen habe, auf alle fälle.. und selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, ist decathlon vorbildlich bei reklamationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (9. Juni 2017)

Moin,
ich suche die Evoc Protector Jacket in M, am besten unter 200 Euro

wäre sehr cool wenn jemand was findet


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Juni 2017)

amazon 211€...
https://www.amazon.de/EVOC-4806300-Protektorenjacke-Protector-Jacket/dp/B00INI2ULS?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Bench (12. Juni 2017)

Suche ein Sommer-Stirnband für unter den Helm, um den Schweiß von den Augen abzuhalten.
Mein Pearl Izumi Transfer Lite Headband finde ich nicht mehr 
Suche also Ersatz. Bei H&S ist nur noch das weiße für 9,95 gelistet, aber nicht lieferbar.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2017)

ich habe ein kappe von x-bionic. hier gibt es auch ein stirnband. das zeug wärmt den kopf im winter und im sommer hab ich nach dem radeln komplett trockenes haar. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/x-bionic-headband-stirnband-410701/wg_id-1405


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (12. Juni 2017)

Habe dieses X-Bionic Stirnband seit knapp 3 Jahren fast täglich im Einsatz. ( ... als Helm-Schweißband)
Kann ich sehr empfehlen!
Schon ..zig Mal gewaschen => immer noch wie neu!
Saugt (gefühlt) literweise Schweiß auf.
Das Dingens ist auf jeden Fall jeden Taler wert.


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich habe ein kappe von x-bionic. hier gibt es auch ein stirnband. das zeug wärmt den kopf im winter und im sommer hab ich nach dem radeln komplett trockenes haar.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/x-bionic-headband-stirnband-410701/wg_id-1405


Trägst du die immer beim Radeln? Egal wie heiß? Kein Hitzetod?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Trägst du die immer beim Radeln? Egal wie heiß? Kein Hitzetod?


ich setz die nachm radeln ab und die ist tropfnass. der kopf ist "kühl" und die haare trocken. ich hab die seit letzten winter. ich glaube es wird sogar für alle temperaturen geworben.
hab allerdings das hübsche käppchen, nicht das kopfband.
seit adidasschweißbändern hat sich offensichtlich einiges getan
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/x-bionic-helmet-muetze-8815/wg_id-1405


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich setz die nachm radeln ab und die ist tropfnass. der kopf ist "kühl" und die haare trocken. ich hab die seit letzten winter. ich glaube es wird sogar für alle temperaturen geworben.
> hab allerdings das hübsche käppchen, nicht das kopfband.
> seit adidasschweißbändern hat sich offensichtlich einiges getan
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/x-bionic-helmet-muetze-8815/wg_id-1405


Wäre vielleicht was für mich... danke.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Knie- und Ellenbogen-Protektoren für Kinder? Meine Kids sind 10 und 13, wobei der Große eher zur Gattung Asparagus gehört. Es dürfen ruhig Hartschalen-Protektoren sein. Für die Kurbel-Strecken kommen sie in den Rucksack (die Protektoren, nicht die Kids).


----------



## demlak (12. Juni 2017)

Bei Kindern in der Größe würde ich klar empfehlen im Laden anzuprobieren. Und das was passt, wird gekauft.

Die wachsen ja doch recht schnell wieder raus und es sind Kinder - man möge mir verzeihen, wenn das jetzt seltsam klingt - die können zum einen mehr ab und zum anderen verheilt alles schneller =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Die wachsen ja doch recht schnell wieder raus und es sind Kinder - man möge mir verzeihen, wenn das jetzt seltsam klingt - die können zum einen mehr ab und zum anderen verheilt alles schneller =)



Hast Du selbst Kinder?


----------



## MrBrightside (12. Juni 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Knie- und Ellenbogen-Protektoren für Kinder? Meine Kids sind 10 und 13, wobei der Große eher zur Gattung Asparagus gehört. Es dürfen ruhig Hartschalen-Protektoren sein. Für die Kurbel-Strecken kommen sie in den Rucksack (die Protektoren, nicht die Kids).


Schau doch mal bei TSG die Junior Sachen an. TSG hat eigtl. immer solide Produkte, die wirklich schützen.


----------



## demlak (12. Juni 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du selbst Kinder?


Nein.. aber ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren in der Jugendarbeit


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Nein.. aber ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren in der Jugendarbeit



Sofern das nicht nur Job, sondern Berufung ist, hast Du Deine Aussage sicher bereits selbst als deplatziert erkannt.


----------



## demlak (12. Juni 2017)

Nö.. das war schon Fachlichkeit ohne elterlich gefärbte Brille =)


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

Wenngleich leicht falsch geschrieben, zeigt Dein Nick, dass Du wohl doch nicht so unreflektiert bist, wie Du Dich hier gibst.


----------



## demlak (12. Juni 2017)

Was auch immer du damit sagen möchtest, kannst du mir gerne per PN mitteilen, statt hier jetzt noch weiter auf eine persönliche Ebene abzudriften.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juni 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Knie- und Ellenbogen-Protektoren für Kinder? Meine Kids sind 10 und 13, wobei der Große eher zur Gattung Asparagus gehört. Es dürfen ruhig Hartschalen-Protektoren sein. Für die Kurbel-Strecken kommen sie in den Rucksack (die Protektoren, nicht die Kids).



... ich habe für meinen (Modell: Salzstangen gehören in die Tüte) damals die Race Face Hartschalen in der Damenversion gekauft. Die waren sehr schmal und haben ihm super gepasst. Leider scheint es die nicht mehr zu geben (evtl. dann gebraucht?) - die jetzige Jugendversion sieht aber ähnlich aus (nur Beispiellink)


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

Danke, die sehen jedenfalls aus, als seien sie bequem und fest sitzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (12. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal das Erwachsenenmodell von den Race Face an. Die Passform war super so weit ich mich erinnern kann.

Gibt auch günstigere von FOX, sind für MX gedacht. Eventuell nicht gut pedalierbar.
http://de.foxracing.com/yth-titan-s...fo7SeDWw-lkO1EvnmDfjK3emC6o9SfXaBzhoCkY7w_wcB

Alternative von TSG:
https://www.feedmysoul.de/tsg-kinder-knie-und-schienbeinschoner-youth-knee-shin.html


----------



## CrossX (25. Juni 2017)

Ich suche den Giro Hex in lila/pink für meine Frau. Günstiges Angebot habe ich bei Hibike für 67,90 gefunden.


----------



## fone (26. Juni 2017)

Scheint eh mehr oder weniger der aktuell günstigste Preis für einen Hex zu sein.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juli 2017)

Kennt jemand einen Anbieter des Five Ten Freerider Pro für deutlich unter 125€ (Bike Components)?
Danke


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2017)

Five Ten gibt es bei Hibike immer recht günstig: https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...ab36bd2889f01827b40d3d8b0846a7d#item_95695571


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Five Ten gibt es bei Hibike immer recht günstig: https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...ab36bd2889f01827b40d3d8b0846a7d#item_95695571


wow danke, das ging schnell, aber noch nicht preiswert genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2017)

Dann musst Du auf eine Aktion warten. Billiger habe ich den Pro nicht gesehen.


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wow danke, das ging schnell, aber noch nicht preiswert genug


Gibts gerade nicht billiger.


----------



## demlak (8. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Anbieter des Five Ten Freerider Pro für deutlich unter 125€ (Bike Components)?
> Danke


momentan im Sale ab 111,96 Euro
https://www.bergzeit.de/?cl=search&query=Freerider+Pro&cat=search&key=Freerider+Pro&ref=header


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Anbieter des Five Ten Freerider Pro für deutlich unter 125€ (Bike Components)?
> Danke


https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/five-ten-freerider-pro-black-red.html


----------



## Artos (29. Juli 2017)

Ich suche immer noch ein paar gescheite Schuhe für Flats. Die Marke ist mit relativ egal. Größe 46 und gern preiswert (<80€).

greetz
der art


----------



## Sash1985 (30. Juli 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/five-ten-freerider-pro-black-red.html



Wie sind die denn in der grösse ,lieber eine nr grösser? bzw breite normal breit schmal?? Da ich eher einen schmalen Fuss habe.


----------



## Sash1985 (30. Juli 2017)

Suche leichte Jacke/Weste 2in1 für Herren 
Windstopper/leicht regenabweisend für Touren im Wald zur Übergangszeit
Grösse L/XL

Vielen dank


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Suche leichte Jacke/Weste 2in1
> Windstopper/leicht regenabweisend für Touren im Wald zur Übergangszeit
> 
> Vielen dank




Grösse S?


----------



## Sash1985 (30. Juli 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Suche leichte Jacke/Weste 2in1
> Windstopper/leicht regenabweisend für Touren im Wald zur Übergangszeit
> 
> Vielen dank



L/XL


----------



## jimmy_bod (2. August 2017)

Ich bräuchte eine möglichst leichte & wasserdichte Regenjacke für den Worst Case in den Alpen. Eine wärmende Gore Windstopper Jacke habe ich bereits. Die Jacke soll nicht viel kosten und einfach nur dünn und wasserdicht sein. Größe L / XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (3. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine möglichst leichte & wasserdichte Regenjacke für den Worst Case in den Alpen. Eine wärmende Gore Windstopper Jacke habe ich bereits. Die Jacke soll nicht viel kosten und einfach nur dünn und wasserdicht sein. Größe L / XL


Guck mal bei Decathlon. Die haben verschiedene Preisklassen. Als Backupjacke für kurze Regenschauer reichen die locker


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp.
Hab jetzt doch etwas mehr investiert. Aber die hat man auch länger und 42 Zacken ist noch OK - dafür auch mit Kaputze:;

https://www.platzangst.com/dfl-hoody-2016


----------



## LaraK90 (3. August 2017)

Gibt gerade im bis zu 60 % Rabatt auf Fahrräder, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung bei Fahrrad.de, schaut mal auf dieser Webseite, da sind die ganzen Aktionen aufgelistet.


----------



## demlak (3. August 2017)

LaraK90 schrieb:


> Gibt gerade im bis zu 60 % Rabatt auf Fahrräder, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung bei Fahrrad.de, schaut mal auf dieser Webseite, da sind die ganzen Aktionen aufgelistet.




das kann und will ich so nicht im raum stehen lassen

1. es gibt einen extra thread für gutscheine: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/
2. geht es hier um gesuche und nicht angebote
3. zu fahrrad.de gibt es berechtigte kritik in sachen datenschutz: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bonitaetspruefung-bei-jedem-kunden-von-fahrrad-de.848712/


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine möglichst leichte & wasserdichte Regenjacke für den Worst Case in den Alpen. Eine wärmende Gore Windstopper Jacke habe ich bereits. Die Jacke soll nicht viel kosten und einfach nur dünn und wasserdicht sein. Größe L / XL


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369


----------



## Agil (3. August 2017)

Ist ne Windjacke, nicht mal ein Windbreaker.


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2017)

Agil schrieb:


> Ist ne Windjacke, nicht mal ein Windbreaker.


Eigene Erfahrung? 
Mir reicht die als Notfalljacke, dichter muss es nur bei ausdauerndem Starkregen sein.


----------



## Agil (4. August 2017)

Ja, auch lösen sich die Reflexionsstreifen nach ein paar Wäschen ab. Gesucht wurde ja eine "möglichst leichte & wasserdichte Regenjacke" und davon ist sie nur leicht.


----------



## demlak (4. August 2017)

Agil schrieb:


> ...und davon ist sie nur leicht.



und wird sogar von wäsche zu wäsche leichter *SCNR*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (4. August 2017)

Deshalb bin ich ja jetzt bei dieser Jacke gelandet 
https://www.platzangst.com/dfl-hoody-2016


----------



## Timo78 (7. August 2017)

Ich klinke mich hier kurz ein:

Tragt ihr Kleidung vom gleichen Hersteller (Hose, Trikot), oder ist es euch egal und ihr kombiniert verschiedene Marken miteinander?

Was sagt die Stylepolizei dazu?


----------



## CrossX (7. August 2017)

Timo78 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier kurz ein:
> 
> Tragt ihr Kleidung vom gleichen Hersteller (Hose, Trikot), oder ist es euch egal und ihr kombiniert verschiedene Marken miteinander?
> 
> Was sagt die Stylepolizei dazu?


Mit gemischter Kleidung bekommst du natürlich an der Eisdiele keinen Applaus und Respekt. 
In jeder anderen Situation ist es wohl doch eher sch.... egal. [emoji6]


----------



## MrBrightside (7. August 2017)

Edit. Weil OT.


----------



## demlak (7. August 2017)

echt jetzt? style-tipps?


----------



## hasardeur (7. August 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> echt jetzt? style-tipps?



Na klar doch. Und vor der Tour noch zum Barbier, damit der Moustache auch gut sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuntouristDreck (7. August 2017)

Ich suche: POC Resistance Pro XC Zip Jersey, egal welche Farbe, so günstig wie möglich


----------



## SuntouristDreck (7. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mit gemischter Kleidung bekommst du natürlich an der Eisdiele keinen Applaus und Respekt.
> In jeder anderen Situation ist es wohl doch eher sch.... egal. [emoji6]


Ich sehe nur keinen Grund zur Eisdiele zu fahren


----------



## Bench (7. August 2017)

Timo78 schrieb:


> Tragt ihr Kleidung vom gleichen Hersteller (Hose, Trikot)


öhm, ich wäre echt noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, nur den gleichen Hersteller zu tragen.
Wird z.T. auch schwierig, manche Hersteller machen ja nur Shirts, manche nur BiBs, manche nur Handschuhe...
Ich glaube, ich habe von einem Hersteller nichtmal mehr als 1 Teil. 

Oh, doch. Von Vaude hab ich Winter-BiB und ein Shirt  Geht aber net zusammen weil das Shirt ist fürn Sommer.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (7. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mit gemischter Kleidung bekommst du natürlich an der Eisdiele keinen Applaus und Respekt.
> In jeder anderen Situation ist es wohl doch eher sch.... egal. [emoji6]


Nö, ich trage egal wie eng das Trikot ist trotzdem nur Baggies, da geht das manchmal einfach nicht.


----------



## NewK (7. August 2017)

Timo78 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier kurz ein:
> 
> Tragt ihr Kleidung vom gleichen Hersteller (Hose, Trikot), oder ist es euch egal und ihr kombiniert verschiedene Marken miteinander?
> 
> Was sagt die Stylepolizei dazu?


----------



## fone (8. August 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur keinen Grund zur Eisdiele zu fahren


Isst du grundsätzlich kein Eis oder nur nicht wenn du zufällig ein MTB dabei hast?


----------



## decay (8. August 2017)

Ganz schön engstirnig 

Suche die ixs Sever in L für am besten weniger als 83 (Hibike), passend zu meinen ixs Trikots


----------



## fone (8. August 2017)

Ich dachte du hast die Server schon? 
Bei Bergfreunde L nur in "Turf" für 78,-


ich mag jetzt die ION Traze.


----------



## decay (8. August 2017)

Ja, brauch noch ne zweite, weil sie so gut is, grade wegen der vielen Taschen, Turf taugt mir nicht so, aber danke  

Traze ist natürlich auch top.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (8. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Isst du grundsätzlich kein Eis oder nur nicht wenn du zufällig ein MTB dabei hast?


Nur nicht, wenn ich zufällig ein MTB dabei habe. Grundsätzlich würde mir aber vielleicht auch gut tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. August 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Ja, brauch noch ne zweite, weil sie so gut is, grade wegen der vielen Taschen, Turf taugt mir nicht so, aber danke
> 
> Traze ist natürlich auch top.


Ja dann vielleicht bei CRC für 71€
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ixs-sever-6-1-shorts-2017/rp-prod140132
81€
ab 70€ gibts 10*€* Rabatt (WHSE2017). 81€ -> 71€

Blau und Rot in L


----------



## decay (8. August 2017)

@fone top, danke, isse gute Preis, gleich noch ein (passendes) Trikot mitbestellt


----------



## fone (8. August 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @fone top, danke, isse gute Preis, gleich noch ein (passendes) Trikot mitbestellt


Äh, hab mich vertippt. 10€ Rabatt, nicht 10%....


----------



## linne (9. August 2017)

Hallo,
Suche den 100% Status Helm in midnight Meteor, Größe L für weniger als 163€. Jemand einen Tipp?
Beste Grüße 
Linne


----------



## Andile (9. August 2017)

2 min google-suche....guck ma...


----------



## linne (9. August 2017)

Andile schrieb:


> 2 min google-suche....guck ma...


Danke. Hatte über nur über idealo geschaut.


----------



## eHarzer (15. August 2017)

Bibshort Gr. M gesucht  alternativ auch gerne als Set mit Trikot


----------



## dragonjackson (15. August 2017)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Bibshort Gr. M gesucht  alternativ auch gerne als Set mit Trikot



Ich suche ein Fahrrad... alternativ ein MTB.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Fahrrad... alternativ ein MTB.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dann bist Du hier falsch, hier geht es um Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastdarkness (15. August 2017)

Beim Blumenhändler:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/fo...inschoner/aid:2680731?searchquery=protektoren


----------



## SuntouristDreck (15. August 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Fahrrad... alternativ ein MTB.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Geh mal zu Real oder zum Baumarkt, die bauen super Bikes.


----------



## NewK (15. August 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Geh mal zu Real oder zum Baumarkt, die bauen super Bikes.


Nicht dein Ernst oder?! 
Decathlon! Geiler Scheiss dort und günstig! 
Guckst du! Sogar mit Scheibenbremsen und fetten 24 Gängen!  Das Teil geht ab!


----------



## SuntouristDreck (15. August 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder?!


Aber klar doch.  Hab da mein MTB her mit Stahlfedergabel, auf die ich RockShox Decals geklebt hab!


----------



## Bench (16. August 2017)

Suche Schnäppchen für ein Bike-Shirt ohne Ärmchen, also das was man früher Tank Top nannte.
Oder ist das schon wieder so out, dass das keiner mehr herstellt?
Bedingung: Dezente Farbe, gerne mit Full Zip aber kein Muss, gerne mit irgendeiner Anti-Stink Technologie. Größe M-L


----------



## SuntouristDreck (16. August 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Suche Schnäppchen für ein Bike-Shirt ohne Ärmchen, also das was man früher Tank Top nannte.
> Oder ist das schon wieder so out, dass das keiner mehr herstellt?
> Bedingung: Dezente Farbe, gerne mit Full Zip aber kein Muss, gerne mit irgendeiner Anti-Stink Technologie. Größe M-L


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-pursuit-sl-trikot-aermellos-592756/wg_id-783
Noch in M verfügbar, kostet 60€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (16. August 2017)

Danke, aber Pearl Izumi schneidet eher eng, da bräuchte ich L, zudem hat das Ding keine Anti-Stink-Tech, Weiß sehe ich nicht grade als dezent, und 60€ find ich jetzt auch keinen Schnapper dafür.


----------



## demlak (16. August 2017)

deine frage war beantwortet.. so what


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. August 2017)

Ok - es darf *nix *kosten, soll aber auch keine Hausmarke (dezent) von irgendwem sein, und dazu aber bitteschön Funktionen eines 100€ Trikots (Anti Stink) erfüllen - musste warscheinlich erst häkeln so ein Teil, in der Kombi warscheinlich noch nicht am Markt, hab bislang zumindest keines mit Antistink gefunden...


----------



## Sash1985 (17. August 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Suche Schnäppchen für ein Bike-Shirt ohne Ärmchen, also das was man früher Tank Top nannte.
> Oder ist das schon wieder so out, dass das keiner mehr herstellt?
> Bedingung: Dezente Farbe, gerne mit Full Zip aber kein Muss, gerne mit irgendeiner Anti-Stink Technologie. Größe M-L


https://www.hibike.de/vaude-dundee-...VijTCh3WUA4eEAQYBCABEgKW3vD_BwE#item_97063980
Habe diese


----------



## demlak (17. August 2017)

manch einer versteht nicht, dass es hier nicht um Kaufberatung geht.. sondern um Schnäppchen.. Wenn hier im Thread auch noch die Leute Kaufberatung machen sollen, kann der Rest des Unterforums "Kleidung" auch dicht gemacht werden *richtung @Bench schiel*


----------



## Frankenracer (17. August 2017)

Hallo Leute suche den KASK Rex MTB Helm habe ihn bei wiggle für 116€ gesehen leider schon ausverkauft 
wer weiß noch einen Shop der diesen günstig anbietet


----------



## SuntouristDreck (17. August 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute suche den KASK Rex MTB Helm habe ihn bei wiggle für 116€ gesehen leider schon ausverkauft
> wer weiß noch einen Shop der diesen günstig anbietet


Welche Größe? Ich such mal


----------



## Frankenracer (17. August 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Welche Größe? Ich such mal


58cm gerade noch M oder L?


----------



## SuntouristDreck (17. August 2017)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute suche den KASK Rex MTB Helm habe ihn bei wiggle für 116€ gesehen leider schon ausverkauft
> wer weiß noch einen Shop der diesen günstig anbietet


https://www.bergfreunde.de/kask-rex...y=cjkSyuepcNJiJZcNtsUq06oekbYwFdNeU8EBRVyZodI
Hier gibts ihn immerhin für 142,46€ in M und in L, allerdings in meiner Meinung nach seltsamen Farbkombis.


----------



## Frankenracer (17. August 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> https://www.bergfreunde.de/kask-rex...y=cjkSyuepcNJiJZcNtsUq06oekbYwFdNeU8EBRVyZodI
> Hier gibts ihn immerhin für 142,46€ in M und in L, allerdings in meiner Meinung nach seltsamen Farbkombis.




Hier dann besser

https://www.bike-components.de/de/KASK/Rex-Helm-p49436/hellblau-59-62-cm-o3608410/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (17. August 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> *richtung
> 
> @Bench schiel*


Wo hab ich hier jemals nach Kaufberatung gefragt?

Dein OT-Gelaber ist hier jedenfalls hundertmal mehr fehl am Platze, als meine Schnäppchenanfrage.


@IndianaWalross Wenn du Leute verachtest, die möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben wollen, und du selber nur Luxuskleidung kaufst, ist das deine Sache. Aber warum liest du dann einen Schnäppchenjägerthread?


----------



## Artos (17. August 2017)

Suche eine Protektorenjacke/Protektorenshirt ohne Ärmel in L. Marke und Design egal...

greetz
der art


----------



## NewK (18. August 2017)

Artos schrieb:


> Suche eine Protektorenjacke/Protektorenshirt ohne Ärmel in L. Marke und Design egal...
> 
> greetz
> der art


Suche eine Frau/Partnerin ohne zu viel Körperfett in nett. Haarfarbe egal...


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Suche eine Frau/Partnerin ohne zu viel Körperfett in nett. Haarfarbe egal...



Oder doch eher Mann mit Pferdeschwanz - Frisur egal?


----------



## NewK (18. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Oder doch eher Mann mit Pferdeschwanz - Frisur egal?


Nee, der is alt 
So, Ruhe jetzt wieder!


----------



## SuntouristDreck (18. August 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Suche eine Frau/Partnerin ohne zu viel Körperfett in nett. Haarfarbe egal...


Bei Instagram in den Kommentaren diverser Seiten gibts junge, willige Mädels


----------



## yamtchu (21. August 2017)

Suche Anbieter für Marathon/XC MTB Klamotten. Hatte früher immer Leverve, mit everve kann ich mich aber nicht so richtig anfreunden.
Im moment habe ich noch Redvil auf dem Schirm.
Es muss kein Schnäppchen sein, wollte aber keinen extra Thema erstellen.

Danke


----------



## SuntouristDreck (22. August 2017)

yamtchu schrieb:


> Suche Anbieter für Marathon/XC MTB Klamotten. Hatte früher immer Leverve, mit everve kann ich mich aber nicht so richtig anfreunden.
> Im moment habe ich noch Redvil auf dem Schirm.
> Es muss kein Schnäppchen sein, wollte aber keinen extra Thema erstellen.
> 
> Danke


Assos ist echt verdammt teuer, aber ich denke, die machen das, was du suchst. Sonst nimm doch einfach Rennradkleidung.


----------



## jimmy_bod (22. August 2017)

http://www.mctrek.de/bekleidung-uni...4034121?choosecolor=SEE THROUGH&choosesize=52

Kennt jemand diese Regenhose?
Klingt interessant - vor allem die 220g klingen interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bochumscasual (22. August 2017)

Kann jemand was zu dieser Weste sagen?
https://www.sport-bittl.com/de/nalini-arietta-radweste-herren-white::90012.html

Brauche nämlich eine die nicht zu dick ist und winddicht ist.
Samstag waren es zwar 17° aber wenn der Wind ging, also andauernd 
Wars schon recht frisch und mit meiner Regenjacke hab ich geschwitzt.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2017)

Hatte hier nicht neulich jemand nach Castelli gesucht? Bei Mantel gibt es gerade 60% auf Castelli und auch satt Prozente auf andere Klamotten-Marken .


----------



## SuntouristDreck (25. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hatte hier nicht neulich jemand nach Castelli gesucht? Bei Mantel gibt es gerade 60% auf Castelli und auch satt Prozente auf andere Klamotten-Marken .


Wird meinen Vater freuen


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2017)

Ich hatte mir die Ziener Carmello Rgenjacke in zwei Größen bestellt. Hier ein Link: https://ziener.com/produkte/bekleidung/regenjacken-hosen/6922/CARMELLO-man--rain-jkt-_179260

Die Jacke ist mir, 1,91 m, stabil gebaut, lange Arme. In Größe XL/54 etwas zu kurz und eng. Für jemanden bis 1,85 m, der als Kind nicht in Zaubertrank gefallen ist, sollte die Jacke super passen.

Ich würde Sie hier gern anbieten, bevor ich sie zurück schicke. Preis: 37€ + Versand (habe ich auch bezahlt). Für die Qualität absolutes Schnäppchen.

Ich behalte die Jacke in Größe 56, bin also von der Qualität selbst angetan. Einsatzzweck: lange Touren, die auch gern lang mal nass werden. Für den Bikepark nehme ich stabilere, aber auch schwerere Ware.

Wenn also jemand in den nächsten drei Tagen Interesse hat: PN. Sonst geht das Teil zurück.


----------



## Schlaefisch (17. September 2017)

Gibt es zurzeit irgendwo brauchbare Funktionsshirts zu nem guten Kurs? Hatte mir mal aus dem Schnäppchenthread ein Odlo für 7€ bestellt, aber zurzeit scheint überall eher bei 30€ loszugehen.


----------



## demlak (17. September 2017)

guck mal bei www.decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaefisch (17. September 2017)

Danke, probiere die Kapsta mal aus


----------



## MEGATEC (28. September 2017)

Suche den BELL SUPER 3R mit MIPS in Größe M, Farbe matte red/marsala zu einem vergleichbaren Preis wie der hier :

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=204404;menu=1000,5,70;page=192

Welcher Händler kann ihn liefern ??


----------



## Velo-X (28. September 2017)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Suche den BELL SUPER 3R mit MIPS in Größe M, Farbe matte red/marsala zu einem vergleichbaren Preis wie der hier :
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=204404;menu=1000,5,70;page=192
> 
> Welcher Händler kann ihn liefern ??



https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-ca...u9ti37rrED1m9aTQZt6JHtS8tNZTPyqRoCpU4QAvD_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MEGATEC (28. September 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-ca...u9ti37rrED1m9aTQZt6JHtS8tNZTPyqRoCpU4QAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




danke - aber das ist leider *KEIN* MIPS Helm....


----------



## Velo-X (28. September 2017)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> danke - aber das ist leider *KEIN* MIPS Helm....


Sorry,...hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. September 2017)

DANKE für die Hilfe, die Suche hat sicher erledigt - bei Bike24 ist der Helm nun seltsamerweise wieder lieferbar.


----------



## NewK (30. September 2017)

Gibt´s die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL unter 99,- EUR? Oder irgendwo mit Gutschein/Newsletter?
Größe 44/44 2/3.
Danke.


----------



## nationrider (5. Oktober 2017)

suche wasserdichte, mitteldicke Socken (L oder 44)

Habe die MTB Sealskinz Mid für knapp 48€ inkl. Versand gefunden, gibt´s günstige Alternativen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja, bei Amazon. Marke nennt sich Dex Shell. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Dicken, Längen und Materialmixturen. Klingt nach Asien-Ware, Kritiken sind OK. Ob Skinz nicht auch aus Asien kommt oder andere Materialien nutzt....who knows

Überlege die auch gerade für den Herbst-Biketrip zu kaufen.


----------



## jimmy_bod (6. Oktober 2017)

Zwar nur indirekt Bekleidung aber vielleicht hat jemand einen schnellen Tipp:

Gut rabattierter *Rucksack mit Helmhalterung* gesucht. Muss nicht Bike-Spezifisch sein. Ich nutze den auch zum Skitourengehen...

Danke Euch, Jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (6. Oktober 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Zwar nur indirekt Bekleidung aber vielleicht hat jemand einen schnellen Tipp:
> 
> Gut rabattierter *Rucksack mit Helmhalterung* gesucht. Muss nicht Bike-Spezifisch sein. Ich nutze den auch zum Skitourengehen...
> 
> Danke Euch, Jimmy


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/deuter-speed-lite-10-rucksack/rp-prod88926


----------



## toastet (6. Oktober 2017)

ggf. mal den Dakine Heli Pack anschauen. Nutze das alte Modell mit 11 Litern vorallem zum biken. Der neue hat 12. Ist jedoch eigentlich ein Ski/Snowboardrucksack. Der hat alles für ne Trinkblase vorbereitet, dazu eben außen die Helmhalterung. Die ist so gestaltet das man aber auch Ski, Snowboard oder Skateboard anhängen kann. Der neue ist innen besser unterteilt, der alte hatte nur ein Fach und die Abtrennung für die Trinkblase, was mich jedoch nie großt störte. Bei Dakine-Shop gibt es 10 Euro Rabatt für ne Newsletteranmeldung wenn du Preise vergleichst. Nicht so ein Schnapper wie der Deuter, aber wenn man den oft nutzt sind da ja auch um die 50 Euro ok. Hab sogar zwei davon. Waschen ist auch kein Problem, die halten das wunderbar aus.


----------



## jimmy_bod (7. Oktober 2017)

@toastet 
Danke für den Tipp und ich sage nur: Perfekt!  Gesagt getan und eben gekauft. Mit 660g (selbst gemessen) sogar leicht. Übrigens gibt es bei Dakine gerade 15% Rabatt. Da lohnt sich auch ein größerer Einkauf.


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2017)

Brauche mal wieder einen neuen MTB-Schuh.
Weiß jemand einen leichten und steifen Schuh, welcher nicht so schmal gebaut ist?
Preis ist erst mal nebensächlich.
Ach ja, und ein Boa-Verschlußsystem sollte es sein


----------



## Tich (8. Oktober 2017)

Suche für die mittlerweile kalten und feuchten Tage noch ein Angebot für die Vaude Qimsa MTB-Hose in Gr. 50. Bestes Angebot bisher 106,40€: https://www.toma-versand.com/Vaude-Mens-Qimsa-Softshell-Pants-II-black-Groesse-M
Versand nach Österreich sollte möglich und günstig sein!


----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Brauche mal wieder einen neuen MTB-Schuh.
> Weiß jemand einen leichten und steifen Schuh, welcher nicht so schmal gebaut ist?
> Preis ist erst mal nebensächlich.
> Ach ja, und ein Boa-Verschlußsystem sollte es sein



Five Ten Kestrel, sofern es kein Race-Schuh sein soll. Hat innen eine Carbonsohle, ist also steif, hat Boa Uups gibt es hier für 89€ + Versand UVP (165€).


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Five Ten Kestrel, sofern es kein Race-Schuh sein soll. Hat innen eine Carbonsohle, ist also steif, hat Boa Uups gibt es hier für 89€ + Versand UVP (165€).


----------



## Bench (26. Oktober 2017)

Suche ein Kurzarm-Trikot mit dickerem Stoff eben für Herbst/Frühling, gerne vorne auch direkt Windbreaker mit drin.
Will bei gutem Herbstwetter nicht direkt das Langarm-Trikot nehmen. Das Endura Auslaufmodell ausm Nachbarthread wär was, aber zu teuer.
Größe M, Farbe relativ egal.
Danke schonmal


----------



## SuntouristDreck (26. Oktober 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Suche ein Kurzarm-Trikot mit dickerem Stoff eben für Herbst/Frühling, gerne vorne auch direkt Windbreaker mit drin.
> Will bei gutem Herbstwetter nicht direkt das Langarm-Trikot nehmen. Das Endura Auslaufmodell ausm Nachbarthread wär was, aber zu teuer.
> Größe M, Farbe relativ egal.
> Danke schonmal



Castelli Gabba wär dafür geeignet mit dementsprechendem Baselayer, aber Preis ist denke ich over the top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (26. Oktober 2017)

@Bench Endura-Auslaufmodell zu teuer, schau doch mal bei Decathlon (https://www.decathlon.de/langarm-ra...ren-schwarz-btwin-racing-team-id_8343363.html)


----------



## hasardeur (26. Oktober 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Suche ein Kurzarm-Trikot mit dickerem Stoff eben für Herbst/Frühling, gerne vorne auch direkt Windbreaker mit drin.
> Will bei gutem Herbstwetter nicht direkt das Langarm-Trikot nehmen. Das Endura Auslaufmodell ausm Nachbarthread wär was, aber zu teuer.
> Größe M, Farbe relativ egal.
> Danke schonmal



Entweder Weste drüber oder sowas hier drunter anziehen: https://www.athleteshop.de/agu-secc...MImubG3P2N1wIVFxgbCh11FwYwEAQYBSABEgKvNvD_BwE

Ansonsten ist Endura schon preislich weit vorn bzw. unten.


----------



## jimmy_bod (26. Oktober 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Suche ein Kurzarm-Trikot mit dickerem Stoff eben für Herbst/Frühling, gerne vorne auch direkt Windbreaker mit drin.
> Will bei gutem Herbstwetter nicht direkt das Langarm-Trikot nehmen. Das Endura Auslaufmodell ausm Nachbarthread wär was, aber zu teuer.
> Größe M, Farbe relativ egal.
> Danke schonmal



https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/ind...a4a2d71a&force_sid=ri96vsqp280lvt26l82le961k6

Grüße, Jimmy


----------



## Bench (26. Oktober 2017)

Danke an alle. Hab jetzt doch die Endura bestellt.


----------



## CrossX (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich suche eine Regenjacke für kurze Touren. Sollte also ca 2h dicht sein.
Gute Sichtbarkeit ist mir wichtig, da ich im Winter auch mal auf demCrosser unterwegs bin. Bin 1,87m bei 85kg. Also Größe L oder Xl.
Preislich wollte ich max 50 Euro ausgeben.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Decathlon Regenjacke:
https://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenjacke-500-herren-id_8381753.html


----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2017)

Habe ich mir gerade gekauft. Qualität ist sehr gut: https://www.zalando.de/ziener-trainingsjacke-black-z1042f00u-q11.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe die Forclaz 400 Regenjacke von Decathlon aus der Wanderabteilung. Ist dicht, etwas strechig und hat einen guten Schnitt. Kapuze passt über den Helm. Sehr gut zu tragen und mit Belüftungsreißverschlüssen unter den Armen.

https://www.decathlon.de/funktionsjacke-forclaz-400-id_8384853.html


----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2017)

geht die denn beim fahren weit genug über den arsch?


----------



## schloe (30. Oktober 2017)

Beim Enduro auf jeden Fall, beim Rennrad evtl. nicht.
Kommt etwas auf deine Sitzposition an, ist aber hinten schon etwas länger geschnitten. Ich hoffe das hilft dir, kann es gerade nicht besser beschreiben. Ich finde es praktisch, dass ich sie auch mal zum wandern anziehen kann. Meine Vaude spray hat z.b. einen richtigen Rennrad/Fahrradschnitt (und ist nebenbei null atmungsaktiv) , da geht das nicht.

Habe noch ein Foto gefunden, leider nur von vorne aber vielleicht hilft's ja...


----------



## Seb_87 (30. Oktober 2017)

Suche eine IXS Sever 6.1 Bc in Schwarz/L oder was gleichwertiges


----------



## decay (30. Oktober 2017)

@Seb_87 https://www.amazon.de/IXS-Herren-Se...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Hab erstmal selbst eine bestellt, geiler Preis und seine Lieblingshose kann man nicht oft genug haben


----------



## Seb_87 (30. Oktober 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @Seb_87 https://www.amazon.de/IXS-Herren-Se...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
> 
> Hab erstmal selbst eine bestellt, geiler Preis und seine Lieblingshose kann man nicht oft genug haben



hö... bei mir hats zwar auch eine angezeigt allerdings für 119

321 - meins ^^


----------



## decay (30. Oktober 2017)

Grad waren noch 4 auf Lager, 32,95, musst halt schwarz und L selektieren.


----------



## Seb_87 (30. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt nur noch zwei   Alle anderen Größen kosten aber noch 90€... Vll ein Preisfehler aber who cares ^^


----------



## Seb_87 (30. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt für 69€ @decay ^^


----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2017)

in den Kommentaren wird über die Reißverschlüsse gemeckert.. nur so als Hinweis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (1. November 2017)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für:
*
Geschlossene Handschuhe.* Leichte Wärmefunktion, nicht zu dick! Ich möchte diese neben dem Biken auch zum Skitourengehen verwenden.

Danke Euch, Jimmy


----------



## ForG (1. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für:
> *
> Geschlossene Handschuhe.* Leichte Wärmefunktion, nicht zu dick! Ich möchte diese neben dem Biken auch zum Skitourengehen verwenden.
> 
> Danke Euch, Jimmy


Hi,
ich habe mir diese von Northwave zugelegt: Power 2 Gel

Fallen eher klein aus, ich habe XXL nehmen müssen bei 23cm Handumfang, die passen gerade noch gut.

Sie sind nicht zu warm, aber wasserdicht, sehr gut verarbeitet und auch auf Touren >5h bequem.
Keine Schweißansammlung!
Im Winter bei -10°C aber sicher überfordert, wenn man die Hände nicht bewegt. Beim Skitourengehen sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## decay (2. November 2017)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch zwei   Alle anderen Größen kosten aber noch 90€... Vll ein Preisfehler aber who cares ^^



Meine is da 

Zu den Reissverschlüssen, habe jetzt 3 von den Buxen und die Reissverschlüsse hakeln manchmal etwas, aber Funktion is nicht beeinträchtigt. Noch dazu findet man kaum Hosen die überhaupt 4 brauchbare Taschen haben.


----------



## Seb_87 (2. November 2017)

Meine ist in Zustellung


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für:
> *
> Geschlossene Handschuhe.* Leichte Wärmefunktion, nicht zu dick! Ich möchte diese neben dem Biken auch zum Skitourengehen verwenden.
> 
> Danke Euch, Jimmy


Die 100% Brisker fahre ich momentan im Herbst. Dünne ungepolsterte Handinnenflächen, oben etwas dicker gegen den Fahrtwind.


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. November 2017)

Danke für die Tipps zum Handschuh. Ich habe jetzt diesen bestellt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/roeckl-robas-winterhandschuhe-675802

Zumindest der Text klingt schon mal gut. Und ich selbst bin von Roeckl sehr überzeugt. Mal sehen, morgen kommen sie.


----------



## toastet (3. November 2017)

Hab mir mal den Brisker bestellt. Wenn es kälter wird habe ich von Roeckl nen Satz Unterziehhandschuhe. Das habe ich so im kühleren Herbst bisher einfach mit meinen Sommerhandschuhen genutzt und das funktionierte sehr gut. Hoffe mit dem Brisker das im Herbst weglassen zu können, dafür dann bei weniger Temperatur damit den Brisker winterfest zu machen.


----------



## wadl (3. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für:
> *
> Geschlossene Handschuhe.* Leichte Wärmefunktion, nicht zu dick! Ich möchte diese neben dem Biken auch zum Skitourengehen verwenden.
> 
> Danke Euch, Jimmy



Bis ça. 5 Grad kann ich die hier empfehlen: http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...2&dwvar_GWLPOW_color=9900&prefv1=Mountainbike
Sind superdünn, durch den Windstopper bleiben die Finger aber warm.


----------



## ilten (8. November 2017)

wadl schrieb:


> Bis ça. 5 Grad kann ich die hier empfehlen: http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...2&dwvar_GWLPOW_color=9900&prefv1=Mountainbike
> Sind superdünn, durch den Windstopper bleiben die Finger aber warm.


Ich mag mich irren, aber das gehen von Skitouren setzt doch das vorhandensein von Schnee vorraus...?! Da es dann in den meisten Fällen unter 0°C ist, da sonst der Schnee ja schmilzt, sind Handschuhe die bis +5°C gut sind, vielleicht nicht ideal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (8. November 2017)

Beim Skitourengehen bewegt man permanent die Finger am Stock und die Hände bleiben warm. Für den Eiskalten Gipfel und die Abfahrt hat man natürlich noch dicke Handschuh im Rucksack.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2017)

Es kann im Schnee bei Sonne recht warm werden. Ich nutze auch gelegentlich Fahrradhandschuhe und trage nur eine leichte Softshelljacke.


----------



## ThorSU (10. November 2017)

Hat schon mal wer was bei ESJOD Custums in N. Seelscheid geholt?

https://www.esjod.de/

LG
Thorsten


----------



## sp00n82 (10. November 2017)

Falls die 100% Brisker etwas zu kühl sind, gibt es noch die Northwave Power 2 Grip. Die sind etwas wärmer, haben aber auch eine einlagige Handinnenfläche ohne Gelpolster oder sonstiges nerviges Gedöns.


----------



## toastet (10. November 2017)

Hab meine Brisker jetzt schon getestet, denke auch das da ohne Unterhandschuh doch auch spätestens schon bei 5-6-7 Grad Ende ist. Ergonomie geht so, mal sehen wie da nach noch ein paar Mal anziehen sitzen. Sind n bisschen komisch, Hand eher eng, dafür Finger zu lang. Kann sonst immer ohne gucken Handschuhe in Xl kaufen von Fox, TLD, 661 etc. und nie das Problem gehabt mit zu langen Fingern.


----------



## jimmy_bod (10. November 2017)

Bin heute bei starkem Wind und leichten Regentreiben bei 5-6 Grad 1,5 unterwegs gewesen.
Der *"Roeckl Robas" Winterhandschuh* ist ne Wucht. Der geht noch locker einige Grad runter, ist sehr bequem und ergonomisch. Die Silikonpolster an der Handinnenfläche sind sehr dezent und feinfühlig.

Den Handschuh kann ich empfehlen.

Viele Grüße, Jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Hab meine Brisker jetzt schon getestet, denke auch das da ohne Unterhandschuh doch auch spätestens schon bei 5-6-7 Grad Ende ist.


Die Woche bei 4 Grad oben waren sie mir auch schon zu kalt, die Northwave sind da wie gesagt einen Ticken wärmer.



jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Der *"Roeckl Robas" Winterhandschuh* ist ne Wucht. Der geht noch locker einige Grad runter, ist sehr bequem und ergonomisch. Die Silikonpolster an der Handinnenfläche sind sehr dezent und feinfühlig.


Letztes Jahr hab ich den Roeckl Ravenstein als Testsieger in der Bike mal gekauft (ich hab generell Probleme mit kalten Händen beim Bergabfahren). Er ist schon nochmal wärmer, aber die Polsterung an den Handinnenflächen finde ich schon grenzwertig. So wie es aussieht sind haben der Ravenstein und der Robas die gleichen Features (Comfort Innovation, Ergonomic Cut, Duradero), dürften also auch die gleiche Polsterung haben.
Fürs Rennrad oder für XC macht das wahrscheinlich jetzt nix aus, aber bei anspruchsvollen Trails bergab find ich den schon bereits etwas indirekt.


----------



## jimmy_bod (10. November 2017)

So wie es sich liest ist der Ravenstein wesentlich stärker gepolstert. Ich empfinde den Robas als sehr angenehm am Griff  Quasi gefühlsecht ;-)


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. November 2017)

Suche ne Vaude Freney III Damen in grün bzw. Apfelgrün in Größe 42 / L. Um die 100€ plus minus paar Zerquetschte. 

In 40, was ich sonst trag, ist sie leider so sehr zu eng,  dass sie einem die Möpse zerquetscht


----------



## ForG (15. November 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir diese von Northwave zugelegt: Power 2 Gel
> 
> Fallen eher klein aus, ich habe XXL nehmen müssen bei 23cm Handumfang, die passen gerade noch gut.
> ...


Sind leider nicht soo wasserdicht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Nass und 2°C war übel.
Die Info auf der Homepage von Northwave weist allerdings darauf hin, mein Fehler.


----------



## jimmy_bod (16. November 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Sind leider nicht soo wasserdicht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Nass und 2°C war übel.
> Die Info auf der Homepage von Northwave weist allerdings darauf hin, mein Fehler.


Der "Roeckl Robas" wurde nach 1,5h Regenfahrt innen auch leicht feucht. Es war aber, ebenfalls bei ca 2-4 Grad, noch angenehm warm an der Hand.

VG, Jimmy


----------



## trompi (17. November 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Hose für den Winter.
Bin da auf die Endura Stealth Tight II gestoßen die ich unter eine Gore-Tex Short anziehen würde.
Beschrieben wird diese als wasserdichte Tight.
Leider gibts diese nicht mehr, bzw. wird diese nicht mehr hergestellt.
Habt ihr Alternativen im Kopf?


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2017)

Bei Tights zum Drunterziehen hab ich mich einfach durch Decathlon gewühlt. Wasserdicht sind sie nicht, aber warm genug sind sie eigentlich.
Windstopper haben sie auch nicht, aber das war eigentlich nur wenn überhaupt bergab ein Thema, und dort hab ich dann an den Knien eh Protektoren an.
Sie fallen nur etwas klein aus, ich würde da auf jeden Fall eine Nummer größer nehmen.


Anscheinend gibt es aber sogar wasser- und winddichte Modelle wie die Langlaufhose:
https://www.decathlon.de/langlaufhose-tights-herren-id_8316376.html

// Edit
Die hier hab ich zur Zeit bei so 3-10° an. Kälter weiß ich grad nicht mehr auswendig, ist ja schon fast ein Jahr her. 
https://www.decathlon.de/laufhose-tight-warm-essential-herren-id_8280370.html


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Suche ne Vaude Freney III Damen in grün bzw. Apfelgrün in Größe 42 / L. Um die 100€ plus minus paar Zerquetschte.
> 
> In 40, was ich sonst trag, ist sie leider so sehr zu eng,  dass sie einem die Möpse zerquetscht



Ok. Gesucht wird die Jacke dann doch in *44*. Dass Vaude bei der Größe dieser Jacke derart daneben liegt ist schon kurios. Normal sind mir Vaude in 42 reichlich und rutschen gerne schon hoch...
Ich hab von z.B. Mountain Equipment Jacken hier in 38 die bequem passen...


----------



## trompi (17. November 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei Tights zum Drunterziehen hab ich mich einfach durch Decathlon gewühlt. Wasserdicht sind sie nicht, aber warm genug sind sie eigentlich.
> Windstopper haben sie auch nicht, aber das war eigentlich nur wenn überhaupt bergab ein Thema, und dort hab ich dann an den Knien eh Protektoren an.
> Sie fallen nur etwas klein aus, ich würde da auf jeden Fall eine Nummer größer nehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.
Schau ich mir mal an, habe das Glück 10min von einem Decathlon zu wohnen.


----------



## Fischi23 (21. November 2017)

Für alle die gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Klamotten sind, bei Maciag Offroad gibt es gerade in der Black Week diverse MTB-Klamotten zu guten Preisen! Rein schauen lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. November 2017)

Falls jemand heute wo am Black Friday eine bergauftauliche Softshell (bevorzugt mit Kapuze, muss aber nicht sein!) für MTBer findet, bitte hier mit @GrazerTourer posten. Ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit heute wegen der ARbeit und brauch dringend eine (Vielschwitzer und Leichtverkühler). DANKE EUCH!!


----------



## Twenty-1 (25. November 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Falls jemand heute wo am Black Friday eine bergauftauliche Softshell (bevorzugt mit Kapuze, muss aber nicht sein!) für MTBer findet, bitte hier mit @GrazerTourer posten. Ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit heute wegen der ARbeit und brauch dringend eine (Vielschwitzer und Leichtverkühler). DANKE EUCH!!



In welcher Größe suchst du was?


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2017)

Ich suche ein paar wintertaugliche Goretex-Schuhe welche man auf Flatpedalen fahren kann.
Gerne auch halbhoch oder gleich einen Winterstiefel.


----------



## Twenty-1 (25. November 2017)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer was bei ESJOD Custums in N. Seelscheid geholt?
> 
> https://www.esjod.de/
> 
> ...



Hej Thorsten,
ich habe ein Trikot von denen. Ist ok, haut mich aber nicht wirklich um. Wenn du was richtig gutes haben willst, dann schau dir mal DOWE an. Das sind für mich die bisher besten trikot, dich bis dato hatte. Und ich habe sowohl Custom-Trikots als auch welche von der Stange durch.


----------



## MrBrightside (25. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich suche ein paar wintertaugliche Goretex-Schuhe welche man auf Flatpedalen fahren kann.
> Gerne auch halbhoch oder gleich einen Winterstiefel.


Grip im Gelände wird nicht so super sein.
Fütterung ist auch nicht speziell für den Winter.

https://www.bergzeit.de/five-ten-gu...cclid=v3_bc21c34e-a9e1-5ed0-be6e-60fc3c4d8f97


----------



## jimmy_bod (25. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich suche ein paar wintertaugliche Goretex-Schuhe welche man auf Flatpedalen fahren kann.
> Gerne auch halbhoch oder gleich einen Winterstiefel.



Geht auch ein Hybrid SPD? Ich finde den Schuh klasse 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-xm9-mtb-touring-schuhe-454072


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2017)

Der geht selbstverständlich auch, Danke!
Den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2017)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> In welcher Größe suchst du was?


S oder manchmal m. Eher s.


----------



## jimmy_bod (25. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Der geht selbstverständlich auch, Danke!
> Den kannte ich noch nicht.


Übrigens fällt dieser Schuh groß aus aber nicht so groß wie normal bei Shimano. Die Empfehlung mit 2 Nummern größer, wie im Shop angegeben, kann ich hier nicht teilen.

Bei einem Shimano Sommerschuh habe ich 46 genommen. Bei diesem hier 45.
Meine normale Schuhgröße liegt bei 44/45 - ja nachdem....

Am besten in 2 Größen bestellen und probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (25. November 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> S oder manchmal m. Eher s.



Habe nur was in L. Schade.


----------



## sport.frei (26. November 2017)

Suche Five Ten Impact High in 45.
Farbe egal.
Falls jemand die günstig findet, bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## affenmann1st (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
Ich suche für mich noch als Weihnachtsgeschenk einen Protektorenrucksack.
15-20l sollten allerdings schon reinpassen.
Danke


----------



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2017)

Suche Gore Bike Wear Phantom 2.0 Lady Jacke in 38

Vorzugsweise in Neongelb, gerne auch andere Farben - kein Pink/Rot und nicht die "Plus"

Finde nur Angebote deutlich über 100€ - gibt es was uHu?

Evtl. über aktuelle Prozenteaktion? Gerne auch Gebrauchte in guten/sehr guten Zustand...


----------



## affenmann1st (5. Dezember 2017)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche für mich noch als Weihnachtsgeschenk einen Protektorenrucksack.
> 15-20l sollten allerdings schon reinpassen.
> Danke


Wobei genauer überlegt weniger, also circa 8l, auch reichen würden!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2017)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Wobei genauer überlegt weniger, also circa 8l, auch reichen würden!


Da wird es aber schon sehr eng mit ner Regenhose und ner dickeren Jacke für Pausen... und ggf Ellenbogen und knieprotektoren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (5. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da wird es aber schon sehr eng mit ner Regenhose und ner dickeren Jacke für Pausen... und ggf Ellenbogen und knieprotektoren...


Ich mache keine Pausen!
Ne Spaß, der soll erstmal für die Abendrunden sein und dann ein zweiter für längere Touren!
Wobei bei den längeren Touren meistens Kind & Kegel dabei sind...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. Dezember 2017)

Gibts irgendwo die Endura MT500 Spray II in L/XL oder eine Alternative? (windabweißend, halbwegs warm und ggf Wasserdicht/abweisend)


----------



## hasardeur (6. Dezember 2017)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Wobei genauer überlegt weniger, also circa 8l, auch reichen würden!



Bei 8l wird es kaum noch ein brauchbarer Protektor sein.


----------



## affenmann1st (6. Dezember 2017)

@hasardeur: Warum das?
Die meisten die ich gefunden habe sind in dem Bereich!?
Denkst du ein größerer ist besser? Warum?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, ein (brauchbarer) Protektor sollte den kritischen Bereich unterhalb der HWS abdecken. Etwas Breite ist auch nicht schädlich, da ein Rucksack nicht so fixiert sitzt, wie ein separater Rückenprotektor. Bei 8l denke ich an meinen alten Vaude Aquarius 7+3. Der sieht auf meinem Rücken aus wie diese Bürzel an Motorrad-Race-Anzügen.
An welche Modelle dachtest Du denn? Bei 8l Volumen finde ich nur den Camelback K.U.D.U., den POC Spine und den ION Rampart. Von denen scheint mir der ION noch am brauchbarsten. Eine Alternative könnte der Daines Pro Pack Evo sein, ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Velo-X (6. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein (brauchbarer) Protektor sollte den kritischen Bereich unterhalb der HWS abdecken. Etwas Breite ist auch nicht schädlich, da ein Rucksack nicht so fixiert sitzt, wie ein separater Rückenprotektor. Bei 8l denke ich an meinen alten Vaude Aquarius 7+3. Der sieht auf meinem Rücken aus wie diese Bürzel an Motorrad-Race-Anzügen.
> An welche Modelle dachtest Du denn? Bei 8l Volumen finde ich nur den Camelback K.U.D.U., den POC Spine und den ION Rampart. Von denen scheint mir der ION noch am brauchbarsten. Eine Alternative könnte der Daines Pro Pack Evo sein, ist aber nicht ganz billig.



Vielleicht ist das bei Vaude so, aber bei den EVOC Protektor Rucksäcken ist immer der gleiche Protektor eingebaut.
Die Grössen unterscheiden sich auch nur in der Tiefe. Die Abdeckung des Rückens (Höhe und Breite) ist immer gleich, egal ob 10L oder 30L....















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## affenmann1st (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte nur den Camelbak auf dem Schirm, wobei mit der ION schon besser gefällt...
Hier sieht, auf dem Bild zumindest, der 16l nicht arg viel größer wie der 8l aus!


----------



## _Olli (17. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo die Endura MT500 Spray II in L/XL oder eine Alternative? (windabweißend, halbwegs warm und ggf Wasserdicht/abweisend)


https://www.alltricks.de/F-41500-te...2AIVQrgbCh0wpQLoEAQYAiABEgJ6x_D_BwE#ectrans=1


----------



## .floe. (8. Januar 2018)

Hi,

das passt jetzt zwar nur bedingt hier rein, weil es zwar um ne Sportklamotte geht, nur mit Biking hat das nicht soo viel zu tun. Ich brauche eine Trainings- bzw Joggingshose mit seitlich zu öffnenden Beinen. Egal ob Reißverschluss oder Knöpfe, die Hose sollte weit sein und die Beine sich mindestens bis zum Knie öffnen lassen. Ich muss mit nem Aircast Stiefel durchpassen  Die aktuelle Situation macht es mir nicht möglich, selbst in den Geschäften zu stöbern...liege gerade im KKH. Online finde ich kaum was...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das passt jetzt zwar nur bedingt hier rein, weil es zwar um ne Sportklamotte geht, nur mit Biking hat das nicht soo viel zu tun. Ich brauche eine Trainings- bzw Joggingshose mit seitlich zu öffnenden Beinen. Egal ob Reißverschluss oder Knöpfe, die Hose sollte weit sein und die Beine sich mindestens bis zum Knie öffnen lassen. Ich muss mit nem Aircast Stiefel durchpassen  Die aktuelle Situation macht es mir nicht möglich, selbst in den Geschäften zu stöbern...liege gerade im KKH. Online finde ich kaum was...


Gute Besserung! Radunfall? Leider kann ich dir bei deiner Frage nicht helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (8. Januar 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das passt jetzt zwar nur bedingt hier rein, weil es zwar um ne Sportklamotte geht, nur mit Biking hat das nicht soo viel zu tun. Ich brauche eine Trainings- bzw Joggingshose mit seitlich zu öffnenden Beinen. Egal ob Reißverschluss oder Knöpfe, die Hose sollte weit sein und die Beine sich mindestens bis zum Knie öffnen lassen. Ich muss mit nem Aircast Stiefel durchpassen  Die aktuelle Situation macht es mir nicht möglich, selbst in den Geschäften zu stöbern...liege gerade im KKH. Online finde ich kaum was...



Versuchs mal mit der Adidas Schnellf*****hose „Popper“ oder „Adibreak“.

Gute Besserung


----------



## .floe. (8. Januar 2018)

Danke  Kein Radunfall. Ein kleiner Ausrutscher mit Folgen: Schien- und Wadenbeinbruch mit komplettem Riss des Syndesmosebands.

Die Schnellfickhosen sind leider nicht so einfach im Fachhandel zu bekommen. Hab heute meine Frau losgeschickt, die hat keine bekommen..aber zur Not wird halt online bestellt


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Danke  Kein Radunfall. Ein kleiner Ausrutscher mit Folgen: Schien- und Wadenbeinbruch mit komplettem Riss des Syndesmosebands.
> 
> Die Schnellfickhosen sind leider nicht so einfach im Fachhandel zu bekommen. Hab heute meine Frau losgeschickt, die hat keine bekommen..aber zur Not wird halt online bestellt


Autsch klingt langwierig! Ich hoffe du wirst fündig!


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Januar 2018)

@.floe.  schau mal unter Adidas "Snap Pant", da solltest Du im Netz einige Treffer haben (amazon/ebay/etc.).

Und natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche für eine rasche Genesung.  

PS: Kopf hoch, die Bikesaison hat ja nicht mal angefangen.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2018)

Habe ich gerade Party gehört?
Ach ne, geht ja gerade nicht... trotzdem relevant! Und vielleicht ein wenig gute Laune im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Würde eine Bezugsquelle für günstige 100% Handschuhe (Sommer) suchen


----------



## JonnyAlfa (9. Januar 2018)

https://shop.motorpresse.de/mountainbike/abo/abo-fur-mich/mountainbike-probeabo-3.html

Fahre ich seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Velo-X (10. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Würde eine Bezugsquelle für günstige 100% Handschuhe (Sommer) suchen



https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...ampaign=senderal-cw2-1-1/9/2018&category=T267


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seb_87 (10. Januar 2018)

Velo-X schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...ampaign=senderal-cw2-1-1/9/2018&category=T267
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Edit:

XXL passt doch ^^ Handumfang knapp 24,5cm ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Danke  Kein Radunfall. Ein kleiner Ausrutscher mit Folgen: Schien- und Wadenbeinbruch mit komplettem Riss des Syndesmosebands.
> 
> Die Schnellfickhosen sind leider nicht so einfach im Fachhandel zu bekommen. Hab heute meine Frau losgeschickt, die hat keine bekommen..aber zur Not wird halt online bestellt


gute besserung.


----------



## Seb_87 (12. Januar 2018)

Würde einen fullface in xl suchen  (61cm)
Oneal Warp wäre bei Amazon aktuell günstig - taugt der was? Hab im Forum nichts gefunden 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2018)

O'Neal hat auch verschiedene Modelle. Vorteil O'Neal: Die haben echte XL-Größen.


----------



## Seb_87 (12. Januar 2018)

Erl - über Raketen nen warp für 78 in xl

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schlaefisch (14. Januar 2018)

Hab mir gestern meine Endura Pakajak (in L) zerrissen und die MT500 Shorts sieht auch nicht mehr so gut aus, hat zufällig jemand passenden, günstigen Ersatz auf dem Schirm?


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Januar 2018)

Sollte jemand eine Mountain Equipment Arete Hooded (Damen!) in der Farbe "Sangria" in Größe 12 unter 150€ irgendwo sehen, bitte benachrichtigen, such mir die Finger wund fürs Bikepacking. 

Mit der Marke bin ich bislang bei x Kleidungsstücken top zufrieden, und Regenjacke ist eh immer dabei zum Drüberziehen, deswegen bin ich mit Primaloft und Konsorten durch was Packmaß:Wärmereis angeht. Bitte daher nix anderes vorschlagen, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (17. Januar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Bitte daher nix anderes vorschlagen, danke.



Mountain Hardware Ghost Whisperer beschde.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Januar 2018)

Manche Leute können nicht lesen - mag sein dass dir diese Marke passt vom Schnitt und auch der Preis egal ist - mir nicht, daher weiterhin mein Gesuch siehe oben im Übrigen: Eigentlich soll Gelaber in den anderen Fred...


----------



## demlak (17. Januar 2018)

decay, fone, freetourer und noch ein paar Spezialisten haben Spaß am Provozieren. Die können lesen, möchten aber gerne Leute ärgern.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> im Übrigen: Eigentlich soll Gelaber in den anderen Fred...


Nanu, wird der Thread hier jetzt etwa auch schon moderiert?


----------



## Ginungagap (18. Januar 2018)

Suche eine wasserdichte Shorts. Kniepads sollten drunter passen. Was ist hier im unteren Preissegment zu empfehlen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Januar 2018)

Endura MT500 Spray, vllt irgendwo anders günstiger
allerdings nur am Allerwertesten dicht


----------



## rumag (18. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/dfl-shorts-2017
Allerdings eine reine Regenhose ohne Taschen. Ich habe die. Allerdings noch nicht getestet. Fällt recht groß aus. Ich habe bei 78 kg / 183 cm Gr. M


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Januar 2018)

Im unteren Preissegment hab ich vergeblich was gesucht. Die Tenn Shorts sind zwar günstig, sind mir aber *alle* hinten an den Nähten aufgegangen (ich hatte mehrere...). Gelandet bin ich dann schlussendlich bei den Race Face Agent Shorts. Unteres Preissegment ist das nicht mehr, aber bisher haben sie gehalten (letzten und diesen Winter).

Die Endura MT500 Spray habe ich auch. Hinten ist sie tatsächlich wasserabweisend, und meistens langt das ja auch schon. Aber nicht immer, dafür ist dann die Race Face besser.


----------



## Seb_87 (18. Januar 2018)

Würde einen Deuter Attack 16 oder 20 fürn schmalen Taler suchen


----------



## deejay (18. Januar 2018)

Nette Alpinestars Shorts für schlanke 40 statt knappen 100: 
*ALPINESTARS PREDATOR SHORTS MEN BLACK BLUE*
https://www.fahrrad.de/alpinestars-predator-shorts-men-black-blue-658323.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Würde einen Deuter Attack 16 oder 20 fürn schmalen Taler suchen



Kann man die anziehen?


----------



## Seb_87 (18. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann man die anziehen?


Um den Fahnenmast werd ich ihn nicht wickeln...

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (19. Januar 2018)

Wollte nur sicher gehen, da es hier ja um Bekleidung geht. Vielleicht sieht es dann so ähnlich aus wie hier:


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Februar 2018)

Hi,
ich suche eine Primaloft-Weste von Dynafit.

Diese hier:


----------



## MUFC (19. Februar 2018)

hallo! ich bin auf der suche nach einem tld d3 mips midnight black helm, weiß jemand wo es den im angebot gibt?
oder 100% aircraft raw. welcher ist eurer meinung nach besser?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Februar 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> hallo! ich bin auf der suche nach einem tld d3 mips midnight black helm, weiß jemand wo es den im angebot gibt?
> oder 100% aircraft raw. welcher ist eurer meinung nach besser?


der, der dir besser passt.


----------



## pascibu (4. März 2018)

HI zusammen,

Suche günstige Bike Shorts, ob FOX oder andere marke (race face, etc.) erstmal egal.. soll noch gut in Schuss sein und in Größe M.. Hoffe Ihr habt da was 

Grüße
Pascal


----------



## demlak (4. März 2018)

"soll noch gut in schuss sein" <- schau mal in den bikemarkt


----------



## Bench (15. März 2018)

Suche eine günstige bis mittelpreisige MTB Short ohne Polster, zieh ich dann über meine BiB-Short.
Die Rocday würde mir super gefallen, is mir aber eindeutig zu teuer.
Mit 1,70m und 78kg brauche ich eine breite M oder eine kurze L. (Jeansgröße bei Levi's 501 34/30)
Design eher einfarbig bzw. diskret, und nicht zu hell.
Danke schonmal an alle Vorschläge und Links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (15. März 2018)

Die gute alte Decathlon MTB-Short 900. Aktuell halt nur in schwarz zu bekommen, habe davon aber mehrere in hellblau/cyan, eine in dunklem lila ähnlich der Rocday und eben in schwarz. Super bequemes Material mit Elasthan-Anteil, sehr schön verarbeitet, tolle Reißverschlüsse und schöne Belüftung und jetzt eben auch nach viel benutzen und waschen immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Dazu kein auffälliges Herstellerlogo in Kontrastfarbe oder sowas, schön dezent. Trage meistens die blauen und auch da kein Farbverlust oder Flecken nach vielen Matschtouren etc. die geblieben sind. Fällt bei mir normal bis eher etwas größer aus, würde daher dann bei dir eher auf M tippen. Durch den Stretchanteil und die Größenverstellbarkeit am Bund aber eigentlich kein Problem die passende zu finden. Trag die eben mit ner normalen Radler mit Polster und dann die Shorts ohne Polster drüber. 

https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mtb-short-900-herren-schwarz-id_8381758.html


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2018)

Habe auch so eine hellblaue Decathlon Hose, bin auch zufrieden, doch zu der Rocday gibt es schon einen enormen Unterschied, sowohl beim Material, als auch n der Verarbeitung. Die Decathlon Short ist’s halt sehr leicht. Die Rocday scheint solider.


----------



## blubboo (20. März 2018)

Die Endura Singletrack Shorts gibt es aktuell recht günstig.
Ich hatte mir zwei bestellt und kann mich nicht beklagen, angenehm zu tragen und mit Belüftung.
Bei 180cm 85kg passt L sehr gut.


----------



## Kuba1907 (4. April 2018)

Servus zusammen,

nutze derzeit einen EVOC fr Trail 20L und würde mich gerne verkleinen. So viel nehm ich nie mit, dass ich den Stauraum voll ausnutzen würde. Daher auf der Suche nach einem günstigen EVOC fr Enduro M/L 16 liter. Für andere Empfehlungen bin ich ebenfalls offen ;-)

THX


----------



## affenmann1st (5. April 2018)

Ich habe den hier und bin voll zufrieden:
https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal...ping&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=preisdedk
(Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zum Evoc...)


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier und bin voll zufrieden:
> https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal...ping&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=preisdedk
> (Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zum Evoc...)


Der ist aber im Gegensatz zum evoc ohne Protektor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (5. April 2018)

sorry stimmt, kann man aber nachrüsten....


----------



## Seb_87 (8. April 2018)

Würde nen Protektor suchen... Xl denke ich mal da 1.95 ^^

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2018)

Aha. Schau mal!. Sowas in der Art?


----------



## Seb_87 (8. April 2018)

x


----------



## toastet (8. April 2018)

Schön, dass du nicht verstehst wie der Thread funktioniert.


----------



## Seb_87 (8. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Schön, dass du nicht verstehst wie der Thread funktioniert.


Ich such später gezielt ein Model damit du zufrieden bist [emoji6]

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (8. April 2018)

dann komm später wieder zurück zum thread.. und vorher woanders hin


----------



## Seb_87 (9. April 2018)

Suche O'Neal Holeshot Roost Guard in XL *oder gleichwertig *zum fairen Kurs...


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2018)

Und ab wieviel Euronen ist der Preis fair?


----------



## demlak (9. April 2018)

lasst doch bitte die lernresistenten Leute einfach am langen Arm verhungern, statt hier weiter nach zu haken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (9. April 2018)

Lasst es einfach bleiben ich kauf nen zum günstigsten Preis von Google dann braucht ihr euch nicht weiter zu überlegen wie man andere User schwach anredet...


----------



## Seb_87 (9. April 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## toastet (9. April 2018)




----------



## fone (9. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Lasst es einfach bleiben ich kauf nen zum günstigsten Preis von Google


Würde ich auch so machen.


----------



## bobons (15. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche O'Neal Holeshot Roost Guard in XL *oder gleichwertig *zum fairen Kurs...


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-guard-long-protector-vest/824188318-217-2134


----------



## Seb_87 (15. April 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-guard-long-protector-vest/824188318-217-2134



Gekauft


----------



## Seb_87 (16. April 2018)

Suche IXS Sever Hose

Größe: L
Farbe: egal

Preis: unter 60€


----------



## decay (16. April 2018)

Sag Bescheid wenn Du sie für das Geld findest 

Bei Hibike mit DIMBo Rabatt für 65+Versand, sonst 69.


----------



## Seb_87 (16. April 2018)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (16. April 2018)

edit


----------



## Blacksheep87 (16. April 2018)

Ich such folgende McKinley Jacke in größe L.
Vll weiß wer was

Modelnummer: 249233
Factory-Code: F-1088

Sollte diese dann sein:


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Mai 2018)

suche die 2017er Shimanao SH-AM7 MTB Schuhen in Gr. 44 zu einem guten Preis


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (2. Mai 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> suche die 2017er Shimanao SH-AM7 MTB Schuhen in Gr. 44 zu einem guten Preis


Guter Preis?


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## mok2905 (22. Mai 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche IXS Sever Hose
> 
> Größe: L
> Farbe: egal
> ...



Aktuell bei Wiggle für 58€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (11. Juni 2018)

Suche Endura MT 500 Langarm Trikot

oder vergleichbares Langarm Trikot, idealerweise mit roter Farbgebung. (Fox, usw.)

Preislich zwischen 30 und 40€, billiger natürlich besser


----------



## fred-funkel (13. Juni 2018)

Suche eine gute windbreaker Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln in Größe l. Jemand einen Tipp ? Danke


----------



## Asko (17. Juni 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Herren-Windoo-Jacket-Jacke/dp/B076KXWTR8?th=1&psc=1 
43,66€ in L und Schwarz


----------



## linne (17. Juni 2018)

SUche POC Coron Air Spin für < 230€. Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Paulich (20. Juni 2018)

@linne 

https://helmheld.de/de/berge/145-poc-coron-air-spin.html

Gutscheincode: UMZUG20

Rabatt 20% -> 232€ 

LG Frank


----------



## linne (20. Juni 2018)

Danke. Hatte den Helm dort schon gesehen, aber leider in schwarz XL ausverkauft.


----------



## CrossX (28. Juni 2018)

Ich suche eine Platzangst Bulldog Hose in Größe M, nachdem ich meine geliebte schwarze gestern geschrottet habe.

Den besten Preis kann ich nicht angeben, da sie überall ausverkauft ist. Kennt jemand noch einen Geheimtipp, wo die Hose noch zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Deleted 160414 (1. Juli 2018)

linne schrieb:


> SUche POC Coron Air Spin für < 230€. Jemand einen Tip?



Hier würde es ihn in weiß für 217,46 Euro geben. In anderen Farben und Größen ebenfalls für den gleichen Preis.

https://www.bergfreunde.de/poc-coron-air-spin-radhelm/

Und auch noch in der gewünschten Farbe und Größe für 233 Euro bei Helmexpress

https://www.helmexpress.com/fahrradshop/poc-coron-air-spin-downhillhelm

Auf den Preis kommt man durch den 10% Gutscheincode WM10 im Warenkorb


----------



## linne (1. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Hier würde es ihn in weiß für 217,46 Euro geben. In anderen Farben und Größen ebenfalls für den gleichen Preis.
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/poc-coron-air-spin-radhelm/
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!
Meine Bestellung wurde storniert weil nicht mehr lieferbar. Habe mir jetzt aber einen 100% Aircraft für 154€ gekauft. War letztendlich das bessere Angebot für mich.


----------



## Artos (14. Juli 2018)

Ich suche aktuell einen gescheiten Knieschützer der nicht verrutscht, gern auch mit Schienbeinschutz.

greetz
der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2018)

Nur Knie: ION K Lite Zip. Gibt es hin und wieder für um die 50€. Aktuell bei BMO für 70€.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (15. Juli 2018)

Oder vielleicht der K Pact AMP für 45,90 Euro bei Hibike in Größe M:

https://www.hibike.de/ion-k-pact-amp-knieprotektor-gr-m-black-p442f7ef8fb8c29fdf7f8921d91dc3610

Kann bei Bedarf dann auch noch um Schienbeinschoner erweitert werden.


----------



## CrossX (20. Juli 2018)

Ich suche einen günstigen Rennradhelm. Kopfumfang ca 56cm.
Bevorzugt schwarz.


----------



## fred-funkel (21. Juli 2018)

Suche  einen guten Hip Bag (sollte kleine Regenjacke, Pumpe, schlüssel, handy, Toolset) reinpassen - und wenn möglich im Angebot


----------



## EarlyUp (21. Juli 2018)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Suche  einen guten Hip Bag (sollte kleine Regenjacke, Pumpe, schlüssel, handy, Toolset) reinpassen - und wenn möglich im Angebot



Camelbak Repack find ich gut. Hab ich selbst hier und nutze sie für kleinere Touren.
Passt alles rein an Werkzeug, Pumpe und bisschen Essen. Ohne Essen geht da sicher auch eine kleine Regenjacke rein. Falls du eine Flasche am Rad hast kannst du auch die Blase raus machen.

https://www.funktionelles.de/Ausrue...rticle&ProdNr=1709587&t=66595&c=67717&p=67717


----------



## CrossX (21. Juli 2018)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Suche  einen guten Hip Bag (sollte kleine Regenjacke, Pumpe, schlüssel, handy, Toolset) reinpassen - und wenn möglich im Angebot


Platzangst Hip Bag. Unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis. Und die Tasche trägt auch echt gut.
Ich habe immer etwas Werkzeug, Riegel, Handy, Schlüssel und ne leichte Windjacke drin. 
https://www.platzangst.com/platzangst-hipbag


----------



## ce23 (22. Juli 2018)

Suche MTB-Helm für um die 50€, bin aufgrund der großen Auswahl leicht überfordert  Kopfumfang liegt bei 59cm.


----------



## bobons (23. Juli 2018)

ce23 schrieb:


> Suche MTB-Helm für um die 50€, bin aufgrund der großen Auswahl leicht überfordert  Kopfumfang liegt bei 59cm.



Geh in den nächsten Radladen, probiere alle Helme aus und nimm den billigsten, der Dir noch optisch gefällt. Wenn er paßt, sollte es egal sein, ob er 50 oder 80 Euro kostet.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juli 2018)

Suche CC/Rennradtrikot mit min. einer *Reißverschluss*tasche, wrsl in M - Gore C5 war mir vorne zu kurz, preislich max. 50-60€, Farbe schwarz, blau o.ä., Marke egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 160414 (23. Juli 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Suche CC/Rennradtrikot mit min. einer *Reißverschluss*tasche, wrsl in M - Gore C5 war mir vorne zu kurz, preislich max. 50-60€, Farbe schwarz, blau o.ä., Marke egal



Also mein absolutes Lieblingstrikot ist von Mavic. Ist nur leider gerade bei der Wäsche, bin mir nicht sicher ob es M oder L ist (bin eigentlich auch immer M-Träger). Aktuell gibt es da zwei ganz nette Angebote bei Bike-Discount:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-xa-pro-mtb-trikot-715745

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-ksyrium-pro-trikot-739892


----------



## affenmann1st (23. Juli 2018)

Artos schrieb:


> Ich suche aktuell einen gescheiten Knieschützer der nicht verrutscht, gern auch mit Schienbeinschutz.
> 
> greetz
> der art


hast du was gefunden?


----------



## Artos (23. Juli 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> hast du was gefunden?



.. leider noch nicht. Der ion k Lite zip schaut ganz gut aus, aber in der Größe L gibt’s den nirgends für um die 50€. 

greetz
der art


----------



## Deleted 160414 (23. Juli 2018)

Artos schrieb:


> .. leider noch nicht. Der ion k Lite zip schaut ganz gut aus, aber in der Größe L gibt’s den nirgends für um die 50€.
> 
> greetz
> der art



Hm, hier für 59,90 Euro
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index....MI-diBovu13AIVVLgbCh1vIgJlEAkYAiABEgLoV_D_BwE

Aber mit den Versandkosten lohnt es sich wohl nur, wenn du auch noch was anderes zum mitbestellen findest.


----------



## toastet (23. Juli 2018)

Weiß nicht ob das bei den K Lite auch so ist, nehme es aber mal an. Ich besitze die K-Pact Zip und so schön der Gedanke vom Zip ist, dass ist unnötig. Zum ausziehen vielleicht ok, aber den schoner am Knie mit dem Reißverschluß zu schließen ist viel viel fummeliger als wie sonst auch einfach "reinzusteigen" von oben. Bis eben auf den Zip sind die K-Pact Amp und Zip da beide gleich, der Mehrpreis ist da in meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld. Hatte nur Glück, das sich die damals in ner Gutscheinaktion bei Fahrrad.de einfach für 50% sprich 50 statt 100 Euro bekommen habe, sonst würde ich mich da jedes mal drüber Ärgern die teuren Teile gekauft zu haben 
Bei outdoor-broker nur aufpassen, die haben zB bei den k pact die neuen zip und einfach das alte model der amp ohne klare kennzeichnung, dass die amp altes modelljahr sind ohne die verbesserungen 

Und ist jetzt halt die Frage, ob es die K-Lite ohne Zip dann für die gewünschten 50 Euro gibt, würde an für sich aber ja sinn machen


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Man kann die Teile aber auch einfach unterhalb des Knies anziehen und dann hoch ziehen. Ich mag den Reißverschluss nicht mehr missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (24. Juli 2018)

Habe ja momentan den k-pact ohne ZIP.
Und den zieh ich immer erst an, wenn ich am Trail angekommen bin. Da er mir einfach zu klobig ist. Hoffe dann den leichteren schon zu Hause anzuziehen und dann bräuchte ich kein zip....


----------



## CrossX (24. Juli 2018)

Ich finde den Reißverschluss euch ziemlich überflüssig. Zumal er mir schon einmal kaputt gegangen ist, trotz sehr wenig Benutzung. 
Das anziehen auf Wadenhöhe ist mit dem winzigen Reißverschluss dermaßen fummelig, was ich schneller den Schuh aus habe als mich  damit rum zu ärgern. 
Glücklicherweise ist der Protektor so leicht, dass ich ihn eigentlich  die ganze Tour an lasse.


----------



## Artos (24. Juli 2018)

...ob der Schoner eine Zip hat ist mir eigentlich egal, halten muss er !

Aktuell nutze ich einen oneal Schoner ohne zip. Leider wird der oneal Schoner bei gestreckten Bein etwas instabil und kann verrutschen. Besonders blöd ist das beim Sturz, wenn man noch etwas über den Boden schliddert und sich dabei am Knie fiese Schürfwunden zuzieht (bereits 2x passiert, deswegen muss jetzt was neues her).

greetz
der art


----------



## flametop (2. August 2018)

Hi, suche eine lange Hose, gerne abzipbar. Habe z.B. eine von Platzangst, super für Park und kältere Tage, möchte aber gerne etwas leichteres. Für Tips bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Spooniak (4. August 2018)

Suche leichte Ellbogenschoner ohne Silikonbandeinsatz. Leider scheint meine Haut am Arm bei der Hitze zur Zeit nicht gut auf Silikon zu reagieren und hat danach rote Stellen, welche nach einer allergischen Reaktion aussehen. Ganz ohne Ellbogenschoner will ich aber auf einigen Trails hier aber lieber nicht fahren... 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## ce23 (9. August 2018)

Suche eine gepolsterte Hose sowie Handschuhe - vllt weiß jemand ja was


----------



## Deleted 160414 (10. August 2018)

Bzgl. gepolsterter Hanschuhe gibt es hier recht viele Modelle von Ergon zu sehr guten Preisen:

http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/_sale/bekleidung/handschuhe_c199.htm?CT=199&gf={"pro":[126]}&n_pg=1&n_dis=0&n_srt=4&n_ipp=48


----------



## bikeTripsg (28. August 2018)

Suche gute MTB Schuhe, preislich bei ca. 50€-70€ 
Nutzfall: zukünftlich für Flatpedals - besten Dank


----------



## sp00n82 (28. August 2018)

bikeTripsg schrieb:


> Suche gute MTB Schuhe, preislich bei ca. 50€-70€
> Nutzfall: zukünftlich für Flatpedals - besten Dank





Schulle schrieb:


> Five Ten Freerider Canvas Schuhe MTB-Schuhe utility green Mod. 2017
> für 54,95 €
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...en-mod-2017-pf402b1e0ccda9ae47f9eaf59aa5b1ede





xxxT schrieb:


> Five ten freerider high rot/Maroon 59.95
> https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...k4bVCh2JRQS0EAQYASABEgIX5fD_BwE#item_95695058


----------



## bikeTripsg (28. August 2018)

Danke dir. Leider nichts dabei, da die lows ausverkauft (44) sind und die highs nicht mein Geschmack. Sind die Dinger generell öfters im Angebot, weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (29. August 2018)

Ja, FiveTens kommen immer mal mit verschiedenen Modellen als Angebot. Wird eigentlich auch immer im Schnäppchenjägerthread oder im Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread gepostet. Allerdings halt nicht immer in allen Größen oder Farben.


----------



## oeger (29. August 2018)

bikeTripsg schrieb:


> Danke dir. Leider nichts dabei, da die lows ausverkauft (44) sind und die highs nicht mein Geschmack. Sind die Dinger generell öfters im Angebot, weißt du das?


Low in 44 rot/grau: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=138_139&products_id=19638


----------



## Deleted 160414 (31. August 2018)

bikeTripsg schrieb:


> Suche gute MTB Schuhe, preislich bei ca. 50€-70€
> Nutzfall: zukünftlich für Flatpedals - besten Dank



Zwar ein wenig teuerer, der Shimano GR7, dafür der Testsieger:
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/schuhe/test-shimano-sh-gr7.1923594.2.htm

Gibt es für 84,95 Euro in blau und Größe 44  hier:
http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-gr7-mtb-schuhe/

Und in grau-grün:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-gr7r-dh-schuhe-flat-689414


----------



## fred-funkel (1. September 2018)

Suche eine gute Regenhose lang auch für Pendel Stadtverkehr. Sollte robust sein und anziehende ohne Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Vaude hat immer gute meine ich. Jemand ne Idee und ein Angebot? Danke


----------



## Frankenracer (3. September 2018)

Suche Gore Bike Wear Short für den Winter Wasserdicht und Wind undurchlässig in einen attraktiven Preisniveau


----------



## bikeTripsg (5. September 2018)

An alle wegen der Schuhe: Danke Leute! Bin fündig geworden


----------



## Chris_DH (11. September 2018)

Suche eine gute lange Hose fürs Wintertraining (bis max -10°C) - Enduro/Trail


----------



## kreisbremser (12. September 2018)

bikeTripsg schrieb:


> An alle wegen der Schuhe: Danke Leute! Bin fündig geworden


lass uns teilhaben. fußgeruch gibts hier ja nich


----------



## bikeTripsg (13. September 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> lass uns teilhaben. fußgeruch gibts hier ja nich



Ja da hast du wohl Recht  - Sind letztendlich doch die 5.10 Highs in rot geworden. Sehen doch nicht so überdimensional aus und fühlen sich sehr sicher an - Kleben regelrecht auf der Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollon (13. September 2018)

Winter is coming!

Suche Schuhe für den Winter. Klickies, sehr schmaler Fuß, Größe 43. Shimano passt mir meist sehr gut (m088, xc7), deshalb habe ich mir den MW5 ausgeguckt. Momentan am günstigsten bei Actionsports für 110 Euro versandkostenfrei. Laut idealo vor ein paar Tagen für 89 Euro irgendwo gewesen. Weiss zufällig jemand wo und obs wieder kommt?

Danke


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2018)

@Chris_DH 

... ich habe im Bikemarkt eine Qimsa in Gr. S - wäre evtl was?


----------



## Chris_DH (17. September 2018)

@Martina H. Danke, habe ich gerade gesehen. S ist leider zu klein, benötige L.


----------



## decay (17. September 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> @Martina H. Danke, habe ich gerade gesehen. S ist leider zu klein, benötige L.



Fjora für 132, immer noch teuer, aber die Hose ist sehr gut. Bei -10 wirst Du noch irgendeine Thermo-Bib drunterziehen müssen, ist mir persönlich aber eh lieber, die Fjora fahr ich den ganzen Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr von -15 bis +15, teilweise mit Knieschonern drunter, kein Problem.

https://www.exxpozed.de/herren-hose...TCh3AbwBMEAkYASABEgKJffD_BwE#!?variant=817456


----------



## toastet (26. September 2018)

Der Herbst naht, nachdem ich endlich eine Gescheite Herbst/Regenjacke gefunden habe mit der Royal Matrix ist die nächste Baustelle eine wasserdichte bzw. mindestens wasserabweisende Shorts. War jetzt am Wochenende bei fiesem Regen Sonntag oben trocken aber unten klätschnass 
Eine Regenhose für den Winter habe ich, aber solang die Temperaturen 2-stellig sind oder auch knapp drunter fahre ich lieber mit Shorts und ggf. Beinlingen. Wer kann da was empfehlen?

Was passendes wäre zB die Dirtlej Trailscout Shorts, allerdings auch heavy mit über 100 Euro. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dirtlej-trailscout-waterproof-mtb-shorts-631095


----------



## decay (26. September 2018)

Mavic H2O - super, 3 Lagen, allerdings auch etwas sperrig/schwitzig - die is bei mir im Rucksack für längere Touren inzwischen (84,95 hier - https://www.bike-mailorder.de/mavic-crossmax-ultimate-h2o-short-tempest, ich habe die damals für 60 irgendwo gekauft)
RaceFace Agent - fahr ich den ganzen Winter seit 2 Jahren, sieht nicht anders aus als ne normale Short und kann was, hält dicht, man schwitzt sich auch nicht zu tode drin (72,90 bei Hibike in Restgrößen)
Endura MT 500 irgendwas
Vaude Spray

Das sind die, die mir jetzt ausm Kopf einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (27. September 2018)

Suche ein Langarmtrikot oder dünne Jacke, welche Feuchtigkeit einigermaßen gut transportiert und über ein normales Shirt gezogen werden kann wenn es morgens um die 10 Grad hat. Zwingend ist durchgehender Reißverschluss und ein Packmaß auf 3 Liter Hippack Niveau.

Schnitt nach Möglichkeit eher lässig als Lycra. 

Preis bis 50 Euro.


Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2018)

Schau Dir Merino-Shirts an. Zur Not eine Nummer größer bestellen.


----------



## freetourer (27. September 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Suche ein Langarmtrikot oder dünne Jacke, welche Feuchtigkeit einigermaßen gut transportiert und über ein normales Shirt gezogen werden kann wenn es morgens um die 10 Grad hat. Zwingend ist durchgehender Reißverschluss und ein Packmaß auf 3 Liter Hippack Niveau.
> 
> Schnitt nach Möglichkeit eher lässig als Lycra.
> 
> ...



Platzangst Crossflex JKt gibt es manchmal um den Kurs


----------



## steffpro (27. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Der Herbst naht, nachdem ich endlich eine Gescheite Herbst/Regenjacke gefunden habe mit der Royal Matrix ist die nächste Baustelle eine wasserdichte bzw. mindestens wasserabweisende Shorts. War jetzt am Wochenende bei fiesem Regen Sonntag oben trocken aber unten klätschnass
> Eine Regenhose für den Winter habe ich, aber solang die Temperaturen 2-stellig sind oder auch knapp drunter fahre ich lieber mit Shorts und ggf. Beinlingen. Wer kann da was empfehlen?
> 
> Was passendes wäre zB die Dirtlej Trailscout Shorts, allerdings auch heavy mit über 100 Euro.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dirtlej-trailscout-waterproof-mtb-shorts-631095


Gerade entdeckt. Der Preis liegt jetzt bei 93€.


----------



## damnit (22. Oktober 2018)

*Die POC Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket irgendwo in S im Angebot? Oder eine ähnliche Jacken*


----------



## toastet (22. Oktober 2018)

steffpro schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt. Der Preis liegt jetzt bei 93€.



Danke, hatte mich aber schon vor einiger Zeit für die Race Face Agent entschieden. Habe ich im Endeffekt für knapp 55 Euro über fahrrad.de bezogen in Kombination mit Gutscheinen.


----------



## Laumia (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
suche eine gute combi Regenjacke mit einer innen Softshell- oder Fleecejacke.
Brauche diese für russisches Herbst Regenwetter  Preis bis 150€.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Shonzo (27. Oktober 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> @Martina H. Danke, habe ich gerade gesehen. S ist leider zu klein, benötige L.



Zu spät gelesen. Hab die Qimsa letzte Woche für 84 bei bike24 bekommen. Bei 180 / 75 ist M perfekt.


----------



## Ahija (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich könnte mir für den Herbst / Winter eine lange Bib gut vorstellen. Gut zurecht komme ich mit dreien meiner Pearl Izumi. Ich find nur gerade nichts bezahlbares von denen. Bin für alternativen offen - gerne auch deutlich unter 80€!

Bin 1.88m groß bei 94kg und 89er SL.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir für den Herbst / Winter eine lange Bib gut vorstellen. Gut zurecht komme ich mit dreien meiner Pearl Izumi. Ich find nur gerade nichts bezahlbares von denen. Bin für alternativen offen - gerne auch deutlich unter 80€!
> 
> Bin 1.88m groß bei 94kg und 89er SL.



Dann schau mal bei Decathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (5. November 2018)

Hallo allerseits, ich suche eine lange Gore-Tex Active Hose zum Biken (surprise!). Sie sollte einen langen (normalen?) Schnitt haben und <=100€ kosten


----------



## sir-florian (14. Dezember 2018)

Suche MTB Winterschuhe für Klickpedale. 

Mittelkrass, also warm aber nicht für Polarexpedition.

Gerne Northwave Raptor Camouflage oder Gaerne Polar.


----------



## Apollon (14. Dezember 2018)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Suche MTB Winterschuhe für Klickpedale.
> 
> Mittelkrass, also warm aber nicht für Polarexpedition.
> 
> Gerne Northwave Raptor Camouflage oder Gaerne Polar.



Die günstigsten und gleichzeitig wirklich guten Winterschuhe sind meines Wissens die Shimano MW5 für etwas über 100 Euro und damit etwa 50 Euro günstiger als die meisten anderen Schuhe. Sie stehen der Konkurrenz jedoch in nichts nach und machen einen hervorragenden Job an meinen Käsemauken


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Dezember 2018)

Suche für jemanden

MTB winterschuhe (damen) für flattpedals in Gr. 42.

Ähnlich den five ten freerider eps zum Beispiel. Bevorzugt von derselben Marke. Finde nur leider keine mehr in der Grösse zum reduzierten Preis. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee/Alternative.


----------



## Skeletor23 (16. Dezember 2018)

Suche Five Ten Freerider Eps High in 43...muss nicht mal mega Schnäppchen sein...gibt's die überhaupt noch irgendwo?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Dezember 2018)

Suche eine Jacke für Temperaturen 0-10 Grad - fahre seit Jahren mit einer dünnen Softshell Windjacke von Lidl die reicht mir vollkommen - so etwas in der Art. Bin 1.83/98KG


----------



## toastet (31. Dezember 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche eine Jacke für Temperaturen 0-10 Grad - fahre seit Jahren mit einer dünnen Softshell Windjacke von Lidl die reicht mir vollkommen - so etwas in der Art. Bin 1.83/98KG



Nutze auch eine Softshell von Lidl oder halt eine Regenjacke und manchmal auch nen Hoodie, je nach Witterung und Einsatzgebiet. Ich kombiniere die im Winter mit dieser hier, die ich drunter ziehe über Funktionsshirts, ggf. reicht dir die ja dann auch alleine, wenn dir sonst nur die Softshell reicht: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-100-herren/_/R-p-117767?mc=8343186&c=SCHWARZ


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Januar 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Nutze auch eine Softshell von Lidl oder halt eine Regenjacke und manchmal auch nen Hoodie, je nach Witterung und Einsatzgebiet. Ich kombiniere die im Winter mit dieser hier, die ich drunter ziehe über Funktionsshirts, ggf. reicht dir die ja dann auch alleine, wenn dir sonst nur die Softshell reicht: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-100-herren/_/R-p-117767?mc=8343186&c=SCHWARZ



Danke, aber hab mir die jetzt von Vaude bestellt, hoffe die passt:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07F1ZC7DG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

irgendwie da gibt es da eine Gutschein Aktion und es wurden mir nochmal 4€ abgezogen, damit ist sie unwesentlich teurer als die von Decathlon und schwarz wollte ich eh nicht haben, und grün ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Montigomo (5. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Danke, aber hab mir die jetzt von Vaude bestellt, hoffe die passt:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07F1ZC7DG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> irgendwie da gibt es da eine Gutschein Aktion und es wurden mir nochmal 4€ abgezogen, damit ist sie unwesentlich teurer als die von Decathlon und schwarz wollte ich eh nicht haben, und grün ist ausverkauft.


 Könntest Du sagen wie man die Gutschein bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Januar 2019)

keine Ahnung   wurde mir einfach an der Kasse abgezogen, bezahlt hatte ich mit einem Gutschein - trotzdem wurden - warum auch immer - nochmal ca. 10% abgezogen ....


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Januar 2019)

Suche eine Platzangst Bulldog Light oä. 
Gibts da irgendwo ein Angebot?


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Januar 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Suche eine Platzangst Bulldog Light oä.
> Gibts da irgendwo ein Angebot?


Das nicht, aber ich hab heute nen Newsletter bekommen, dass sie ne OTB Mütze drauflegen, wenn man bei Platzangst was über 100€ bestellt.
https://www.platzangst.com/otb-muetze-2018

(Aktion gültig bis Sonntag, den 27.01.2019. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Einfach den Gratisartikel im Warenkorb auswählen und hinzufügen)


----------



## Ahija (24. Januar 2019)

Ne lange Bib für um die 0 Grad brauchbar irgendwo im Angebot? Ich tue mich schwer mit dem Kram von Decathlon. 

So um die 50-60€ darfs kosten. Bibshorts von Pearl Izumi hab ich zwei und komme super mit denen zurecht.


----------



## Emerald287 (24. Januar 2019)

Ich bin jetzt am Montag bei ca. 0- -3 Grad mit der CYW Thermo von Rose gefahren, darüber noch ne einfache kurze Plastikhose, weil nur die Knie vom Stoff her gedoppelt sind. Das ging echt gut, hatte ich nicht so erwartet (und ich bin normalerweise ne Frostbeule). Kostet allerdings 69,95€:
https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-cyw-thermo-tragerhose-mit-sitzpolster-790895

Bisschen schwer sind hier die Größen, die Hose fällt sehr lang aus, zumindest 2017 noch, als ich gekauft habe. Trage bei 2,03m und 110 kg die Hose in XL.

Pass nur auf, falls Du stattdessen lieber die CYW mit Windstoppermaterial nehmen möchtest, die fällt nämlich um einiges kleiner aus.


----------



## sbie (27. Januar 2019)

Moin,

suche diesen KTM Trikotsatz. Finde nichts, oder wenn, ist es ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (27. Januar 2019)

Suche für meinen Junior FiveTen Freeride Pro in der Gr. 37,5 ggf 38. 
gibts da irgendwo ein Angebot?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (28. Januar 2019)

suche einen

*Mavic Crossmax Pro MTB Schuh in 8,5! *

*vll stolpert ja jemand darüber*


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Januar 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Suche für meinen Junior FiveTen Freeride Pro in der Gr. 37,5 ggf 38.
> gibts da irgendwo ein Angebot?



hab jetzt diese bestellt:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-MTB-Schuhe-p62553/


----------



## Aldar (8. Februar 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ne lange Bib für um die 0 Grad brauchbar irgendwo im Angebot?


Falls du noch nichts gekauft hast
https://www.wigglesport.de/dhb-thermo-tragerhose/
hab die ohne träger und bin zufrieden , auch bei unter 0°C zu gebrauchen


----------



## affenmann1st (11. Februar 2019)

Weiß jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine Winterjacke?
Bei Karstadt wird die Primasoft von Vaude für 69,99 angeboten aber nicht verfügbar!
Und bei Amazon kostet die M gleich 95€!


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Februar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ein Schnäppchen für eine Winterjacke?
> Bei Karstadt wird die Primasoft von Vaude für 69,99 angeboten aber nicht verfügbar!
> Und bei Amazon kostet die M gleich 95€!


Schau mal bei Bike 24 die Primasoft gibts da für 69,99€ allerdings nur S/L/XL oder aber zahlreiche andere reduzierte wie Cyclist Padded Jacket (51,99€), vielleicht wirst Du dort fündig.


----------



## affenmann1st (11. Februar 2019)

Danke, aber entweder Suche ich falsch, oder es gibt nix in Größe M....


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Februar 2019)

Ich denke das Problem wird auch ein wenig der Preis sein, für 50-70€ ne Winterjacke zu finden die dem Wort auch gerecht wird ist nicht so ganz einfach und dann in der Größe...


----------



## toastet (11. Februar 2019)

Jo, dann lieber Zwiebelprinzip mit ner Wintersoftshell und ggf. ner bereits vorhandenen Regenjacke oder Frühjahr/Herbstjacke obendrüber. Sonst besser Budget verdoppeln und freuen wenn es etwas günstiger als die 150 ist.

Nutze zB diese Wintersoftshell jetzt schon ein paar Jahre: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...-100-herren/_/R-p-117767?mc=8343186&c=SCHWARZ)
Darunter halt die normale Basis wie jede Jahreszeit, bei 0° und weniger eine weitere Schicht, dann die Softshell und dann meine hochwertige Regenjacke von Steve Peats Royal Racing im 150 Euro Bereich. Hat man keine Ausrüstung, macht das in meinen Augen auch so mehr Sinn es so anzuschaffen, da man die Regenjacke im Herbst/Winter und bei Sauwetter auch im Sommer nutzen kann. Außer ich will wirklich im Winter auch zum Vielfahrer oder Pendler werden, dann sollte man auch zu richtigem Material greifen, wenn man es täglich nutzt. Bei gutem Wetter nutze ich aber auch gerne einfach mal nur nen Hoodie anstatt der Regenjacke. Die Schweißabsoption regeln ja eh die unteren Schichten, wo Baumwolle ja sonst eher ungeeignet ist. Aber als oberste Schicht und quasi Jackenersatz ist das vollkommen ok.


----------



## affenmann1st (12. Februar 2019)

Da habt ihr vermutlich recht und ich mich von den 70€ bei Kackstadt blenden lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (1. März 2019)

Ich suche eine etwas wärmende Zwischenschicht für nasskaltes Wetter bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.
Als oberste Schicht habe ich die Endura MT500 II.
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/endura-mt500-wasserdichte-jacke-ii-268603-black/

Direkt am Körper ein langärmliges Funktionsshirt von Craft.
https://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/...0-Crewneck-Longsleeve-Shirt-1904495-9999.html

Wenn die Kalte Jacke mit dem Shirt in Berührung kommt, wird mir das auf Dauer doch zu frisch.

Empfiehlt es sich hier noch eine Softshell-Jacke anzuziehen, oder lieber ein weiteres Funktionsshirt ?
Bin leider auch im Winter ein recht starker Schwitzer.
Da die Regenjacke schon recht teuer war, sollte es preislich möglichst günstig bleiben


----------



## decay (1. März 2019)

Schau mal nach Kleidung aus Polartec PowerDry, superdünn und angenehm warm, wird kaum feucht.


----------



## Emerald287 (1. März 2019)

Netzunterhemd a la Brynje und darüber das Funktionsunterhemd. Das nutze ich gerade bei den kalten Temperaturen. Als Vielschwitzer ist der Körper nahezu trocken, das Netzunterhemd an wirklich schwitzigen auch ein bisschen nass, das Funktionsunterhemd klatschnass und die Jacke geht so (Fahre Gore mit Windstopper). Wenn ich zuhause bin, muss ich Klamotten wechseln, sonst wirds mir kalt, aber unterwegs, auch in der Pause, wurde es mir noch nie kalt.


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2019)

Hat jemand n Schnäppchen für einen Fullface in Petto für 55/56er Kopfkaliber und 80€ Budget (mal schauen was da noch geht) ?


----------



## bobons (4. März 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hat jemand n Schnäppchen für einen Fullface in Petto für 55/56er Kopfkaliber und 80€ Budget (mal schauen was da noch geht) ?



https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=269475;menu=1000,5,70;pgc[16137][16866]=1;orderby=2


----------



## luftschaukel (10. März 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hat jemand n Schnäppchen für einen Fullface in Petto für 55/56er Kopfkaliber und 80€ Budget (mal schauen was da noch geht) ?



30€ 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## hasardeur (10. März 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> 30€
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70



55/56? Kleinste Größe ist L. 55/56 ist eher S/M


----------



## slowbeat (10. März 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> 30€
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


Die sind alle viel zu groß, wo siehst du einen in Größe S? 

Es ist mit aufgebohrtem Budget ein Giro Discipline für 95€ geworden


----------



## luftschaukel (10. März 2019)

Hab nicht explizit nach den Größen geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (11. März 2019)

Suche die Endura MT500 Spray Baggy II in Forest Green zu einem günstigen Preis. bike-components haut gerade die blaue um 80€ raus...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. April 2019)

Suche Handschuhe für den Sommer - sollten schweiss gut ableiten. Ich hab keine Ahnung was da taugt und vom P/L in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Shonzo (7. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche Handschuhe für den Sommer - sollten schweiss gut ableiten. Ich hab keine Ahnung was da taugt und vom P/L in Ordnung ist?



Halbe oder ganze Finger?
Roeckl ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Qualität ist top und Preis im Rahmen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. April 2019)

ganze finger


----------



## luftschaukel (7. April 2019)

Dann die Fox FlexAir. 
Sind schön dünn und leicht


----------



## toastet (7. April 2019)

Fox Airline oder auch TLD Handschuhe mit Air im Titel sind auch so und die ganzen anderen MX-Firmen wie Shift, O'Neall und Co haben meist auch solche Air Teile im Programm die mit ner dünnen Oberschicht auskommen und ohne irgendwelche Polster obenrum auf Fingern und Handrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (7. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ganze finger



Roeckl Mango z.B. wenns komplett ohne Polster sein soll.
Wenn Polster an Handballen etc. gewollt dann z.B. der Marvin.

https://www.roeckl.de/#Rad:B2C/catalog/001:002


----------



## 747-8 (17. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Suche Handschuhe für den Sommer - sollten schweiss gut ableiten. Ich hab keine Ahnung was da taugt und vom P/L in Ordnung ist?



Handschuhe von Engelbert Strauss - günstig und gut.
Fahre selbst seit 2 Jahren mit diversen Modellen für Sommer und Winter
z.B.:
https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/me...handschuhe-top-grip-ii-2200210-7644506-0.html
https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/me...ker-handschuhe-viper-2000690-7610506-138.html
https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/me...er-handschuhe-sensor-2101110-7610807-138.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## boelf (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand Infos für einen guten *Shop für Langgrößen*, oder kann eine *Marke* besonders empfehlen die entweder *Langgrößen* anbietet oder besonders *lange Arm- und Beinlängen* in Ihren Schnitten beachtet?

Dabei geht es um Regnjacke/ -hose, Windjacke/(-hose); Trikot. Vorzugsweise enganliegend

Eckdaten: Gewicht 80kg, Größe 1.90 m, Schrittlänge .91 m, Armspannweite 2.02 m

Habe am Wochenende einiges in den lokalen Shops (Gore, Vaude, Patagonia) durchprobiert und wie immer das Problem, das die Beine zu kurz sind und bei den Jacken die Ärmel erst ab XL erträglich lang werden (jedoch für meinen Geschmack stehts einen Hauch zu kurz bleiben), dafür aber der restliche Schnitt am Oberkörper in Richtung "Modell Zelt" geht.

Preiswert oder im Angebot wäre gut, ist jedoch kein muss wenn die Klamotten denn passen.

Infos gerne auch per PN.

Bin für alle Tips dankbar, da ich den zufälligen Rezensionen und Herstellerangaben nicht mehr viel Glauben schenke und hoffe damit die Hin- und Herschickerei in Grenzen zu halten. Danke Euch

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2019)

Steve Peats Marke Royal Racing mal testen, der ist ja auch so ein Lulatsch. Nutze zB die Matrix Jacke, Oberkörper und Arme sind auch eher wie bei 1,90, da extremer Sitzriese trotz "nur" 1,83. In der Regel brauche ich auch nix unter XXL zu kaufen an Pullis, T-Shirts, etc. weil sonst einfach zu kurz und bauchfrei bzw. armfrei, hier war aber die Matrix auch in XL schon sehr lang, für mich nur zu schmahl geschnitten, daher jetzt XXL, da sind die Ärmel schon sehr lang, aber dank Verstellung ja regelbar.


----------



## urban_overload (5. Mai 2019)

Vaude hat bei Hosen tlw. Langgrößen, aber auch nur bei vereinzelten Modellen... kA ob du schon etwas probiert hast.


----------



## ForG (5. Mai 2019)

boelf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Infos für einen guten *Shop für Langgrößen*, oder kann eine *Marke* besonders empfehlen die entweder *Langgrößen* anbietet oder besonders *lange Arm- und Beinlängen* in Ihren Schnitten beachtet?
> 
> ...



Die Vaude Virt II in L dürfte Dir gut passen. Hat seitl. Belüftungsreißverschlüsse, Knieschoner passen drunter. Schwarz und grün gehen, Paprika sieht aus wie Warnkleidung. Oft für 105-130€ zu bekommen. Ich habe SL 94 und trage L.
Die Regenhose von Vaude mit seitl. Reißverschluss gibt es in extra Langgröße.


----------



## Symion (15. Mai 2019)

Wirklich lang ist Norrona. Teurer, aber jeden Cent Wert.


----------



## Mustermann_ (22. Mai 2019)

Das kann ich bestätigen. Die Norrona Jacken haben einfach super lange Ärmel. Bei Bergans ist es ähnlich. Ich habe noch eine ultraleichte Windjacke von Montane, die passt auch hervorragend.
Regenhose gibt es von Löffler in Langgrößen.
Falls Du ein Angebot suchst, dann lass auf https://www.outdoordeals.de nach Deinen Wünschen sortieren.


----------



## fred-funkel (24. Mai 2019)

*Evoc FR ENDURO BLACKLINE 16*

*Nach einem Rad Überschlag mit viel Glück brauch ich jetzt einen vernünftigen Rucksack mit Protektor . Suche daher eine  günstigen Preis für den evoc blackline 16*

*Danke!*


----------



## freetourer (24. Mai 2019)

http://bfy.tw/NoN5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> http://bfy.tw/NoN5




.... und du hast den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden!


----------



## freetourer (24. Mai 2019)

Woher soll ich denn wissen, was für den Suchenden günstig bedeutet?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Mai 2019)

günstig = billig, preiswert


Gern geschehen ... kann aber man auch googeln


----------



## freetourer (24. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> günstig = billig, preiswert
> 
> 
> Gern geschehen ... kann aber man auch googeln



Tja - und sowas ist halt eben total subjektiv.

Für den einen sind 5% Rabatt günstig, für den anderen erst 50%


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2019)

boelf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Infos für einen guten *Shop für Langgrößen*, oder kann eine *Marke* besonders empfehlen die entweder *Langgrößen* anbietet oder besonders *lange Arm- und Beinlängen* in Ihren Schnitten beachtet?
> 
> ...



problem bei dir ist glaube ich, das du ziemlich schlank bist(habe bei 183cm, 78kg), mal bei assos geschaut? die haben auch schlanke grössen


----------



## paulipan (29. Mai 2019)

Suche günstige Quelle für ein Paar Five Ten Freerider in 46


----------



## bobons (1. Juni 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Suche günstige Quelle für ein Paar Five Ten Freerider in 46


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/
*25 % RABATTCODE: FIVETEN25*


----------



## Trailst4R (12. Juni 2019)

Ich suche für meine Frau eine Bibshort. Sie fährt gelegentlich mit mir Rennrad und hätte nun gerne eine etwas wertigere, bequemere Bibshort.

Hat jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Preis aber auch bzgl. eines Produkts?


----------



## ForG (12. Juni 2019)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Ich suche für meine Frau eine Bibshort. Sie fährt gelegentlich mit mir Rennrad und hätte nun gerne eine etwas wertigere, bequemere Bibshort.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Preis aber auch bzgl. eines Produkts?


Die Löffler-Bibs für Frauen sitzen sehr gut und haben ein vernünftiges Polster.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2019)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Ich suche für meine Frau eine Bibshort. Sie fährt gelegentlich mit mir Rennrad und hätte nun gerne eine etwas wertigere, bequemere Bibshort.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Preis aber auch bzgl. eines Produkts?



Decathlon, dort die Top-Serie. Ist noch immer günstig, aber gut.


----------



## Trailst4R (13. Juni 2019)

Danke für euren Input, schaue ich mir an!


----------



## kally3 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
suche einen Evoc Stage 18L in schwarz für unter 90€. Hat da jemand was?


----------



## fred-funkel (26. Juni 2019)

Servus zusammen,
Suche *ION K-Pact Zip* und (oder in Kombination) *S-Pad Amp* in schwarz und Größe M oder L. Danke schon mal


----------



## tastatur111 (30. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend,
bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Erstausstattung und brauche noch einen MTB-Helm und einen kleinen Rucksack mit bischen Stauraum und Trinkbeutel (gerne mit Extratasche für Handy).
Kann jemand einen Händler empfehlen, bei dem man zur Zeit besagten Zubehör im Sale findet?

Mfg


----------



## bluesky29 (30. Juni 2019)

Hi,

hat irgendeiner von euch einen Geheimtipp wo ich günstig an FiveTen Freeride in 44 komme ?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2019)

tastatur111 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Erstausstattung und brauche noch einen MTB-Helm und einen kleinen Rucksack mit bischen Stauraum und Trinkbeutel (gerne mit Extratasche für Handy).
> Kann jemand einen Händler empfehlen, bei dem man zur Zeit besagten Zubehör im Sale findet?
> 
> Mfg



Helme gibt es super günstig bei Berg-ab.de


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Juli 2019)

Ich suche eine Ortovox Jacke (nicht die Weste) Piz Boe in XL, nicht in dem matschigen Grün, für um 200€. Hab sie im Skiurlaub für den Kurs in L gesehen.


----------



## xLang (26. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## KKFwoody (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich bin die Tage in München und versuche einen 100% Dealer zu finden, der auch den Fullface Trajecta im Shop hat.
Kenne mich in München nicht aus, bisher habe ich nur den Shop Rocky Mountain and Friends gefunden, der scheint aber nur Brillen zu haben.
Stadler soll ziemlich groß sein, hat scheinbar aber kein 100%.
2 Wheel hätte wohl 100%, aber scheinbar nicht im Ladengeschäft.

Hätte jemand eine Tipp für mich ?

PS: geht natürlich darum zum testen ob er passt und dann selbstverständlich auch dort kaufen 

Protektoren suche ich auch, ... wo kaufen die Münchner den so ihre Schutzausrüstung ?


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Juli 2019)

Bike & Boarder hat welche im Sortiment. 
Gibts aber nicht in München, aber Online.


----------



## KKFwoody (28. Juli 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bike & Boarder hat welche im Sortiment.
> Gibts aber nicht in München, aber Online.



Danke, aber geht ja ums anprobieren, online kauf ich keinen Helm und bei uns in der Pampa gibt's weit und breit keine gescheiten Läden für Biker  ..Deswegen hab ich meine Hoffnung in eine Großstadt wie München gesetzt 
Ansonsten muss ich wohl mal in die andere Richtung... ist nur irgendwie alles 300km weit weg von uns.
Sollte hier mal einen Megastore nur für Biker eröffnen, verdien mich bestimmt dumm und dämlich damit ^^


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2019)

Wenn er nicht passt, zurückschicken. Das ist günstiger und ökologisch sinnvoller, als selbst extra so weite Strecken zu fahren.


----------



## KKFwoody (28. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht passt, zurückschicken. Das ist günstiger und ökologisch sinnvoller, als selbst extra so weite Strecken zu fahren.



Äh... wir machen eine 4 Tage Städtetour nach München 
Aber Danke


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Juli 2019)

In dem Fall würde ich Chemnitz empfehlen. 
Dresden und Leipzig ist auch sehr schön!


----------



## gakul (31. Juli 2019)

boelf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Infos für einen guten *Shop für Langgrößen*, oder kann eine *Marke* besonders empfehlen die entweder *Langgrößen* anbietet oder besonders *lange Arm- und Beinlängen* in Ihren Schnitten beachtet?
> 
> ...



Bin selbst 195 mit 93,3 SL und 2,04 Flügelspanne. Für die Regenjacke usw. lohnt sich bei Columbia vorbeizuschauen. Mit den MTB-Hosen ist es schwierig. Qloom sachen sind lang geschnitten. Giro hat auch einige Hose, die lang sind, sonst hat ION ab Modelljahr 2018 auch "long" dazu im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2019)

Ich suche die Terrex Swift Solo im Angebot. Knappe 70€ sind mir irgendwie zu viel. Ich brauche sie in 44 2/3.


----------



## Lightfreakhalle (11. August 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich Chemnitz empfehlen.
> Dresden und Leipzig ist auch sehr schön!


Danke Für diesen Tip!


----------



## Remux (12. August 2019)

Suche günstige (ca. 50€), brauchbare Flatpedal Schuhe für meine Freundin in Größe 39 oder 40.


----------



## Raggygandalf (15. August 2019)

Hi. 
Ich suche folgendes. 
1 kurzarm jersey 
1 lange mtb hose

Mein Rad is hellblau (orbea occam am h30).
Bissl blau darf schon drin sein und auch schwarz. Farbkombi bitte nicht zu abgedreht. Das ganze nicht allzu teuer. Hat da jemand was? 
50€ für ein schickes fox kurzarm jersey sind mir z. B. Zu teuer. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## san82 (16. August 2019)

Blau und nicht zu teuer würden mir folgende 2 langen Hosen einfallen:




__





						Alpinestars Vector Herren Bikehose - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Alpinestars Vector Herren Bikehose besteht aus strategisch positionierten 4-Wege-Stretcheinsätzen, welches hervorragende Leistung bietet. Die Mehrteilige, ergonomisch geformte Hose sorgt für einen leistungsfähigen Sitz und die Integration von Kniesch




					www.sportokay.com
				







__





						Rakuten.de - Cashback, Gutscheine & Coupons
					

Geld zurück für jeden deiner Einkäufe - mit Rakuten.de sammelst du bei Hunderten von Shops Cashback! Kostenlos anmelden, wie gewohnt beim Shop deiner Wahl einkaufen und schon ab 1€ Cashback auszahlen!




					www.rakuten.de


----------



## Raggygandalf (16. August 2019)

Dank dir. Leider ist mir das schon zuviel blau


----------



## san82 (17. August 2019)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Dank dir. Leider ist mir das schon zuviel blau


die hier hätte noch etwas weniger blau (mit dem dabei stehenden Rabattcode find ich sie noch ok vom Preis her):




__





						Rakuten.de - Cashback, Gutscheine & Coupons
					

Geld zurück für jeden deiner Einkäufe - mit Rakuten.de sammelst du bei Hunderten von Shops Cashback! Kostenlos anmelden, wie gewohnt beim Shop deiner Wahl einkaufen und schon ab 1€ Cashback auszahlen!




					www.rakuten.de


----------



## luftschaukel (18. August 2019)

Ich suche eine lange  DH / Freeride / Enduro Hose in der Gr. 28 für mein junior.
Eine Tasche wo ein Handy rein geht sollte dabei sein an der Hose.


----------



## CrossX (18. August 2019)

Ich suche den Alpina Carapax 2.0 Helm in Größe 52-57 in darkblue/neon.

Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe ist 97 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (18. August 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich suche den Alpina Carapax 2.0 Helm in Größe 52-57 in darkblue/neon.
> 
> Günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe ist 97 Euro





			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6501823_-carapax-2-0-alpina-sports.html


----------



## CrossX (18. August 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6501823_-carapax-2-0-alpina-sports.html


Den Preis hatte ich ja aufgeführt mit 97 Euro für darkblue


----------



## wolfsgut (22. August 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich suche eine lange DH / Freeride / Enduro Hose in der Gr. 28 für mein junior.
> Eine Tasche wo ein Handy rein geht sollte dabei sein an der Hose.


http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_93&products_id=23406   49,90 Euro


----------



## gili89 (30. August 2019)

suche einen schicken All-Mountain-Helm (vgl Fox Flux) in Größe S/M (50-57cm) in schwarz, dunkelgrün oder einer Mischung dieser beiden Farben. Preis gerne sub 50€.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2019)

Ich suche einen FullFace Helm, welcher weniger als mein Bell wiegt (1350gr.), gut belüftet ist und ca. 250,- kosten darf. Ohne abnehmbares Kinteil, denn er soll nur für den Bikepark dienen.

Ist es bei Helmen So, dass sie am Ende der Saision auch abverkauft werden so wie bei Rädern?


----------



## toastet (2. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich suche einen FullFace Helm, welcher weniger als mein Bell wiegt (1350gr.), gut belüftet ist und ca. 250,- kosten darf. Ohne abnehmbares Kinteil, denn er soll nur für den Bikepark dienen.
> 
> Ist es bei Helmen So, dass sie am Ende der Saision auch abverkauft werden so wie bei Rädern?



Klar. Würde aber grundsätzlich öfters bei berg-ab vorbeischauen für sowas als Schnapper. Wiggle/CRC hauen solche Teile aber auch oft günstig raus. Am Ende ist es sonst oft einfacher sich 2-3 Modelle rauszusuchen die von den Eckdaten passen und dann nach Schnäppchen gucken und den Markt beobachten. Problem dürfte ja im Zweifel die Passform sein, sonst naht halt der Black Friday wo dann auch die ganzen Amishops teils massive Rabatte einräumen auf die üblichen verdächtigen Troy Lee, Fox, Bell, Giro, etc. Rabatt hilft halt wenig, wenn das Teil dann nicht passt und der Umtausch komplexer wäre. Hier im Bikemarkt ist aber von den gewerblichen auch die Chance was abzugreifen und im Zweifel auch über den Preis zu verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (16. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich suche einen FullFace Helm, welcher weniger als mein Bell wiegt (1350gr.), gut belüftet ist und ca. 250,- kosten darf. Ohne abnehmbares Kinteil, denn er soll nur für den Bikepark dienen.
> 
> Ist es bei Helmen So, dass sie am Ende der Saision auch abverkauft werden so wie bei Rädern?



600g? IXS Trigger FF








						Helm Trigger FF weiss
					

Entscheide dich für den Trigger, leichter, schneller Schutz auf deinen Fahrten Mit einem in der Branche unübertroffenen Gewicht von 595 g (+/-) setzt der Trigger FF Helm neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Schutz und Performance, egal in welcher...




					ixs.com


----------



## wesone (27. September 2019)

Ich suche ein paar günstige Knieprotektoren (evtl. auch Ellenbogen), wo gibt es gerade welche z.B. im Ausverkauf.
hat jemand einen gutenTipp für mich?
Markentechnisch bin ich nicht auf eine bestimmte Marke versteift.


----------



## schmitr3 (27. September 2019)

Knie: https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-knieschutzer/ für 20€


----------



## urban_overload (27. September 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Knie: https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-knieschutzer/ für 20€







Classic Wiggle...


----------



## wesone (27. September 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, aber sie sollten schon verfügbar sein .
Ps. sollte Größe S sein.


----------



## wolfsgut (28. September 2019)

Wat soll dat ?


----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2019)

Shimano Schuhe 





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de


----------



## akri1337 (31. Oktober 2019)

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen fullface helm
reizen würde mich der leatt dbx 4.0 in der neuen farbe forest
bekommt man den irgendwo unter 200€? 

danke

lg akri


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## Fekl (30. November 2019)

Moin, ich suche ein Paar wärmere Handschuhe fürs Bergabfahren zwischen 5 und -5 Grad (Winter eben). In den Fox Dirtpaw wird es langsam doch etwas kalt. Alles was ich bis jetzt an hatte, war an der Handfläche zu doll gepolstert und "indirekt". Ich hätte gern ein möglichst direktes Gefühl wie mit normalen Handschuhen, aber etwas mehr Polsterung an der Handrückseite. Oder reicht vllt schon einfach winddicht? Wer kennt sich aus? Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (30. November 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche ein Paar wärmere Handschuhe fürs Bergabfahren zwischen 5 und -5 Grad (Winter eben). In den Fox Dirtpaw wird es langsam doch etwas kalt. Alles was ich bis jetzt an hatte, war an der Handfläche zu doll gepolstert und "indirekt". Ich hätte gern ein möglichst direktes Gefühl wie mit normalen Handschuhen, aber etwas mehr Polsterung an der Handrückseite. Oder reicht vllt schon einfach winddicht? Wer kennt sich aus? Thx!



Hab mir vor einiger Zeit von 100% den Brisker gekauft. Vielleicht ist der ja auch was für dich?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/100-/Brisker-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-p68267/


----------



## burn23 (30. November 2019)

Ich hab mir Innenhandschuhe aus Merino von Röckl geholt, dadurch hast du ein Zwiebelprinzip. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## toastet (30. November 2019)

Brisker gibt es aktuell für 19,99 bei BMO, hab auch 2 Paar davon (schwarz und camo) und kann die empfehlen. Bei Minusgeraden fahr ich die aber auch mit Roeckl Innenhandschuhen, bin aber bei meinen Fingern auch empfindlich. Mir sind die dann auch bei 15-20 Grad im Regen nicht zu warm.









						Brisker Winterhandschuh - Schwarz
					

Auch im Winter juckt es uns in den Fingern, aufs Bike zu springen, damit die jedoch nicht kalt werden und man die Fahrt voll und ganz genießen kann haben 100% den Brisker entwickelt. Dank des isolierenden Softshell Materials auf dem...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2019)

Die Brisker werden mir jetzt schon langsam zu kalt.
Als Alternative hab ich die Pearl Izumi Lite, die sind etwas wärmer. Allerdings hat sich da recht schnell eine Naht am Bund gelöst, die muss ich irgendwann mal nähen. Und die Nähte im Inneren bei den Fingern kratzen ab und an.





						PEARL iZUMi P.R.O. Softshell Lite Glove Handschuh 14341605 - black - 021
					

PEARL iZUMi P.R.O. Softshell Lite Glove Handschuh 14341605 - black - 021




					www.bike24.de
				




Wenns noch kälter wird, kommen dann die Shimano Windstopper Handschuhe zum Einsatz. Die sind innen schon zweilagig, aber ohne Polsterung.








						Fahrradhandschuhe online kaufen | bike-components.de
					

Fahrradhandschuhe schützen vor Regen, Wind, Kälte, UV-Licht und kleineren Verletzungen. Sie bieten Komfort und Kontrolle. Hier findest Du die richtigen.




					www.bike-components.de
				




Und als letzte Eskalationsstufe vor den komplett gepolsterten Handschuhen (bäh!) dann die Sportul Thermo, die waren schon etwas teuer und sind auch schon recht dick. Die sind auch zweilagig auf der Innenfläche und mit ganz leichter Polsterung, aber gerade so noch ok.





						Sportful Thermo Glove - Black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Sportful Thermo Glove - Black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				





Für alles danach muss ich dann schon die wirklich dicken Handschuhe rauskramen, womit das Bergabfahren dann zum Rumgeeiere wird mit den blöden Polstern auf der Handinnenfläche für die Rennradfahrer oder wer auch immer das toll findet.


----------



## ce23 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Biker-Rucksack?


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2019)

ce23 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Biker-Rucksack?











						Deuter Trans Alpine 30 navy-ocean | Rucksäcke | Rucksäcke | Ausrüstung
					

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 navy-oceanUnser Lieblings-Allrounder hat sich selbst neu erfunden! Schlanker, moderner und vielseitiger geht der Trans Alpine nun mit wohin auch immer! Im Netzfach vorne läßt sich nicht nur der Helm verstauen, sondern auch Ausrüstung, Einkäufe und vieles andere. Die Handytasc




					www.funktionelles.de


----------



## ForG (4. Dezember 2019)

ce23 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Biker-Rucksack?


Deal der Woche bei BC:








						Rucksäcke zum Fahrrad fahren | bike-components
					

Rucksäcke zum Biken online kaufen bei bike-components | ✅Ortlieb ✅Deuter ✅ Kompetenter Service - Dein Bike braucht das!




					www.bike-components.de
				




Den Preis habe ich nicht überprüft.


----------



## gassini (12. Januar 2020)

Vaude Splash 20+5


			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6037477_-splash-20-5-black-dove-vaude.html


----------



## lithi (7. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand ne gute Quelle oder gute Erfahrungen für/mit  T-Shirts aus Merino, möglichst schlicht und eher für den Alltag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne gute Quelle oder gute Erfahrungen für/mit  T-Shirts aus Merino, möglichst schlicht und eher für den Alltag?


Nicht billig, aber wenigstens Auswahl
Bergzeit.de


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2020)

Persönlich hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit den Shirts von Decathlon, bis jetzt hatte ich keine Shirts die ähnlich lange halten! Hab damals einige im Ausverkauf abgegriffen.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2020)

So genial Merino auch ist, sollte man sich schon überlegen, ob und wenn, wo man das kauft.




__





						Merinowolle
					

Knapp 90 Prozent der beliebten Merinowolle kommt aus Australien, wo es bei den sehr stark bewollten Merinoschafen üblich ist, das so genannte Mulesing durchzuführen. Ein großes Tierschutzproblem.




					www.tierschutzbund.de


----------



## bobons (9. Februar 2020)

Odlo sollte OK sein:


> Odlo verwendet weiterhin hauptsächlich Synthesefasern, aber auch natürliche Materialien, wie Wolle und Daunen. Odlo verpflichtet sich, sicherzustellen, dass diese natürlichen Produkte mit fairen Produktionsmethoden erhalten werden. Praktiken, wie das „Mulesing“ sind beim Bezug von Wolle strengstens verboten. Die verwendeten Daunen sind ein Nebenprodukt in der Fleischproduktionsindustrie und sind garantiert kein Lebendrupf oder Zwangsfütterung. Wir tun unser Bestes, sicherzustellen, dass die Materialien im Allgemeinen aus Regionen in der Nähe der Produktionsstätte stammen, um unnötige Transportwege zu vermeiden.







__





						Nachhaltige Sportbekleidung - fair produziert | ODLO
					

Nachhaltigkeit bei ODLO heißt soziale Verantwortung ✓ Umweltschutz ✓ haltbare & langlebige Produkte ✓ OEKO-TEX® Standard 100 ► Jetzt informieren!




					www.odlo.com
				




Und die Merino-Shirts von Odlo sind verdammt gut in der Funktion. Ich würde nur empfehlen, sie in ein Wäschenetz zu stecken beim Waschen, sind recht empfindlich. Oder Handwäsche.


----------



## lithi (9. Februar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So genial Merino auch ist, sollte man sich schon überlegen, ob und wenn, wo man das kauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das Thema ist mir schon bekannt, aber es ist gut, da auch immer drauf hinzuweisen.

So beim Rumschauen hab ich nur Merino-Mischgewebe gefunden mir Baumwolle oder Polyester. 
Auf Polyester würde ich gerne völlig verzichten, Baumwolle wäre als Kompromiss noch okay, aber ich stelle mir die Frage, ob es auch Shirts aus reiner Wolle gibt?


----------



## ansgar1 (9. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> .
> Auf Polyester würde ich gerne völlig verzichten, Baumwolle wäre als Kompromiss noch okay, aber ich stelle mir die Frage, ob es auch Shirts aus reiner Wolle gibt?


 Reine Woll gibt es, ist aber mM nach sehr anfällig und es sind schnell Löcher drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Danke, das Thema ist mir schon bekannt, aber es ist gut, da auch immer drauf hinzuweisen.
> 
> So beim Rumschauen hab ich nur Merino-Mischgewebe gefunden mir Baumwolle oder Polyester.
> Auf Polyester würde ich gerne völlig verzichten, Baumwolle wäre als Kompromiss noch okay, aber ich stelle mir die Frage, ob es auch Shirts aus reiner Wolle gibt?



Reine Wolle ist das einzig Wahre. Im Gegensatz zu @ansgar1 habe ich damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil zu Mischgeweben. Am Ende kommt es wohl auch hier auf die Qualität des Materials an.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Februar 2020)

Statt die Vorteile beider Welten holt man sich meiner Meinung nach eher die Nachteile beider Welten mit Mischgeweben ins Haus.
Polyester müffelt dann trotz Merino (wenn auch weniger als bei dem üblichen Plastikmist), Baumwolle saugt Schweiß auf und wird schwer.
Je höher der Merinoanteil, desto besser, finde ich.


----------



## schmitr3 (10. Februar 2020)

Merino wird aber auch schwer, wenn es mal vollgesogen ist. Klar, das wärmt dann noch. Aber im Vergleich zu einem vernünftigen Winter-Baselayer finde ich das manchmal auch schon unangenehm. Für mich ist (Teil-)Merino eigentlich nur was, wenn man sich nicht zu sehr angestrengt, Wandern zum Beispiel.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Februar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Merino wird aber auch schwer, wenn es mal vollgesogen ist. Klar, das wärmt dann noch. Aber im Vergleich zu einem vernünftigen Winter-Baselayer finde ich das manchmal auch schon unangenehm. Für mich ist (Teil-)Merino eigentlich nur was, wenn man sich nicht zu sehr angestrengt, Wandern zum Beispiel.


Wenn es richtig schweißtreibend wird, dann braucht es kein Merino, da sehe ich es ähnlich.


----------



## lori90 (10. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne gute Quelle oder gute Erfahrungen für/mit  T-Shirts aus Merino, möglichst schlicht und eher für den Alltag?


Würde auf jeden Fall die dänische Firma Dilling empfehlen. Beste Preis Leistung, die ich bei Merino gefunden und auch getestet habe: auf 4-Monatige Reise habe ich ein Langarm Merino Shirt jeden Abend (Freizeit, kein Sport) getragen. Danach sah es immer noch wie neu aus und hat der wöchentliche handwaschgang super überlebt. Trocknet recht schnell.

gleiches gilt für die Kurzarm Shirts, die ich beim kalten Wetter immer als Unterste Schicht anziehe. Riecht erst nach 3 mal Intensivradeln und liegt super auf der Haut.

normalerweise mach ich gar keine solche Werbung, aber hier bin ich wirklich vom Produkt überzeugt. Am besten abwarten bis sie wieder -25% auf alles haben. Die Aktion gab es gerade bis gestern, kommt aber geschätzt 4/Jahr.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Februar 2020)

lori90 schrieb:


> Würde auf jeden Fall die dänische Firma Dilling empfehlen. Beste Preis Leistung, die ich bei Merino gefunden und auch getestet habe: auf 4-Monatige Reise habe ich ein Langarm Merino Shirt jeden Abend (Freizeit, kein Sport) getragen. Danach sah es immer noch wie neu aus und hat der wöchentliche handwaschgang super überlebt. Trocknet recht schnell.
> 
> gleiches gilt für die Kurzarm Shirts, die ich beim kalten Wetter immer als Unterste Schicht anziehe. Riecht erst nach 3 mal Intensivradeln und liegt super auf der Haut.
> 
> normalerweise mach ich gar keine solche Werbung, aber hier bin ich wirklich vom Produkt überzeugt. Am besten abwarten bis sie wieder -25% auf alles haben. Die Aktion gab es gerade bis gestern, kommt aber geschätzt 4/Jahr.


meinte er mit "für den Alltag" nicht Shirt für drüber und nicht drunter?


----------



## lithi (10. Februar 2020)

Ich meine damit Shirts, die ich im Büro tragen kann, ohne dass es nach Funktionsbekleidung aussieht.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich 2-3km aufm Rad zur Arbeit fahre und stark schwitze. Shirts mit Polyester riechen sehr schnell dauerhaft nach Schweiß, Baumwolle hält zwar länger durch, aber auch hier muss ich die Shirts wegen des Geruchs entsorgen, bevor sie vom Material verschlissen sind. Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal Merino ausprobieren.

Klamottentausch an der Arbeit will ich vermeiden.

Dilling schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Ich meine damit Shirts, die ich im Büro tragen kann, ohne dass es nach Funktionsbekleidung aussieht.
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich 2-3km aufm Rad zur Arbeit fahre und stark schwitze. Shirts mit Polyester riechen sehr schnell dauerhaft nach Schweiß, Baumwolle hält zwar länger durch, aber auch hier muss ich die Shirts wegen des Geruchs entsorgen, bevor sie vom Material verschlissen sind. Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal Merino ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


Das ist doch lediglich Unterwäsche, oder gibt es von denen auch was ansehnliches?


----------



## bobons (11. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Baumwolle hält zwar länger durch, aber auch hier muss ich die Shirts wegen des Geruchs entsorgen, bevor sie vom Material verschlissen sind.



Waschen soll helfen... Im Ernst: Probiere mal ein Hygienewaschmittel. Ich habe auch Polyester-Shirts, die 5-6 Jahre alt sind, die stinken nach dem Waschen aber nicht mehr (Normalerweise mit Bio-Waschmittel, seit 3 Jahren aber Persil Color, weil ich einen 10 kg-Karton geschenkt bekommen habe, der nicht leer werden will).

Normale T-Shirts gibt es auch von Icebreaker (Mulesing-frei seit min. 2010), zum Beispiel:








						Merino Nature Dye Drayden T-Shirt mit Brusttasche
					

Unser hochatmungsaktives Cool-Lite™ in Kombination mit nachhaltig beschafften Pflanzenfarbstoffen, das kurzärmlige Nature Dye Drayden T-Shirt mit Rundhalsausschnitt und Brusttasche ist ein lässiges und doch bewusstes T-Shirt für jeden Tag.




					www.icebreaker.com
				











						Merino Tech Lite T-Shirt
					

Unser vielseitigstes Merino Tech T-Shirt, das kurzärmlige Tech Lite T-Shirt mit Rundhalsausschnitt ist stretchig, hochatmungsaktiv und geruchsabweisend - perfekt für nahezu jedes Abenteuer, das du dir vorstellen kannst.




					www.icebreaker.com
				











						Merino Tech Lite Poloshirt
					

Ein leichtgewichtiges Merino Poloshirt, das zum Wandern, Rad fahren und auf Reisen ideal ist – das kurzärmlige Tech Lite Poloshirt besteht aus unserem hochatmungsaktiven und robusten Corespun-Jerseystoff.




					www.icebreaker.com
				




Da sind dann immerhin nur Kragen und Taschen aus Nylon, der Rest Merino. 
Hier noch ein paar:




__





						T-Shirts Merino für Herren online kaufen | Bergzeit
					

T-Shirts Merino für Herren im Bergzeit Shop ➤ Große Auswahl aller Marken ✓ portofrei ab 50€ ✓ Rechnungskauf ✓ Online seit 1999




					www.bergzeit.de
				




Und allgemeine Infos zum Mulesing:








						Das Schweigen des Merinoschafes - Mulesing im Outdoorbereich - The bird's new nest
					

Viele Outdoor-Freaks sind längst überzeugte Träger von Produkten aus Merinowolle. Von der Unterwäsche bis zum Pullover ist alles aus der feinen Schafwolle hergestellt. Der Wärme-Kälte-Haushalt zirkuliert und die Geruchsbildung wird...




					thebirdsnewnest.com
				



Ähnlich "schön" wie die Ferkelkastration ohne Betäubung bei uns.


----------



## lithi (11. Februar 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Waschen soll helfen... Im Ernst: Probiere mal ein Hygienewaschmittel. Ich habe auch Polyester-Shirts, die 5-6 Jahre alt sind, die stinken nach dem Waschen aber nicht mehr (Normalerweise mit Bio-Waschmittel, seit 3 Jahren aber Persil Color, weil ich einen 10 kg-Karton geschenkt bekommen habe, der nicht leer werden will).








Ich kämpfe mit dem Thema nun schon ne ganze Weile. Solange, dass es mir gelungen ist, alles was ich finden konnte, ob Waschmittel oder Spüler, ob Bio oder Chemie,  Tipps von Oma, etc. auszuprobieren. Manches funktioniert besser, anderes schlechter. Irgendwann lande ich aber immer an dem gleichen Punkt. 

Daher wollte ich jetzt mal was anderes ausprobieren. 

Vielen Dank für die Links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. Februar 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Solange, dass es mir gelungen ist, alles was ich finden konnte, ob Waschmittel oder Spüler, ob Bio oder Chemie,  Tipps von Oma, etc. auszuprobieren.


War Waschsoda schon dran (Natriumcarbonat)? In einem Eimer einige Zeit einweichen lassen, damit geht eigentlich so ziemlich alles wieder raus.
Allerdings kann es sein, dass du danach nochmal mit ner leichten Säure auswaschen musst, weil sich weiße Flecken gebildet haben (Zitronensäure oder Essig).


----------



## lithi (12. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Tipps, links und Waschvorschläge. 

Ich hab gestern Abend mal bei Dilling bestellt, hatten für mich so das stimmigste Gesamtkonzept und auch 20% auf gewisse Artikel. 

Meine Suche ist dann erstmal beendet.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Februar 2020)

Hab mit den Merinoshirts von Pearl Izumi (die BLVD Serie sind echte TShirts und longsleeves um drüberziehen, es gibt aber auch noch Baselayer in kurz und lang also nicht verwechseln) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings sind die nur 42% Merino Rest recyceltes Polyester. 

Ich bin Viel- und Schnellschwitzerin und muss sagen die Dinger sind der Wahnsinn. Trage die nun schon 2 Monate am Stück und die muffeln immer noch nicht!!! Als es kurzfristig mal 3 Tage 1°C hatte, hab ich die beim Radfahren mit wenig Intensität (Stadt etc. 15km/h) sogar unter ner Lage Waffelfleece + gefleecter Softshelljacke getragen und ich war nicht klatschnass geschwitzt, und gestunken hat es auch nicht!


----------



## Slingshotq (16. Februar 2020)

Suche dieses Langarmshirt Scott Trail Vertic in Größe XL.. weder im deutschsprachigen Raum oder Italien bis dato fündig geworden..


----------



## Raggygandalf (24. März 2020)

Servus Leute. Suche ne schlichte Brille um bei Endurotouren keine google aufziehen zu müssen. Sollte für den Winter auch den kalten Wind bissl abhalten.


----------



## bobons (24. März 2020)

Etwas ganz einfaches: https://smile.amazon.de/Uvex-X-Fit-...ing=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&ie=UTF8&th=1

Guter Schutz vor UV und Zugluft, guter Beschlagschutz, günstig.


----------



## Raggygandalf (25. März 2020)

Hat die lse auch etwas kontrasterhöhung?


----------



## bobons (25. März 2020)

Nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden: Ja.
Das kann schlicht daran liegen, dass die Filter bei uvex allgemein sehr gut eingestellt sind, und das Auge nicht mit unnötigen Wellenlängen belastet wird. Empfinde ich so bei allen meinen uvex-Brillen, die ich seit ca. 9 Jahren benutze.


----------



## Raggygandalf (3. Juni 2020)

Ich muss sagen das ich leider absolut unzufrieden bin. 
Die Seiten sind sehr verschwommen. 
Die leicht abgedunkelte Variante ist im Wald (gestern) sehr dunkel ohne kontrasterhöhung. 
Der tragekomfort ist miserabel. 
Drückt auf dem Ohr so sehr das mir 1 Std extrem unangenehm ist. 
War (für mich) leider ein Griff ins Klo. 

Hat noch jemand ne günstige Brille. 
50-60€

Mag ungern über 100 für ne Adidas oder so ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (3. Juni 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich leider absolut unzufrieden bin.
> Die Seiten sind sehr verschwommen.
> Die leicht abgedunkelte Variante ist im Wald (gestern) sehr dunkel ohne kontrasterhöhung.
> Der tragekomfort ist miserabel.
> ...



Schau doch Mal bei Siroko, die haben oft gute Angebote. Man sollte keinesfalls zum UVP kaufen.


----------



## akri1337 (3. Juni 2020)

bin auf der suche nach einer leatt dbx 4.0 oder 5.0 hose in der farbe forest in XL
scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein oder zu einem schlechten kurs
jemand vlt einen tipp?
danke


----------



## Remux (16. Juni 2020)

Suche eine lieferbare shimano technium Brille in schwarz. Leider überall nur rot und blau lieferbar

Alternativ einen guten Preis für eine Adidas Zonyk (mindestens kontrastverstärkend, am liebsten photochrom) oder eine Julbo reactiv 1-3 kontrastverstärkend.


----------



## illest (20. Juni 2020)

Was könnt ihr denn an Trikots/Hosen empfehlen die preisleistung gut/günstig sind? Sowas wie Decathlon die Richtung.


----------



## Loki1987 (20. Juni 2020)

lithi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 978801
> 
> Ich kämpfe mit dem Thema nun schon ne ganze Weile. Solange, dass es mir gelungen ist, alles was ich finden konnte, ob Waschmittel oder Spüler, ob Bio oder Chemie,  Tipps von Oma, etc. auszuprobieren. Manches funktioniert besser, anderes schlechter. Irgendwann lande ich aber immer an dem gleichen Punkt.
> 
> ...



Schmeiß die Klamotten mal in eine Mischung aus Waschmittel und Waschsoda. Das ganze in heißem Wasser in der Badewanne gelöst und die Klamotten einige Stunden drin lassen. Gelegentlich umrühren. Du wirst dich wundern wie viel Dreck nachher in dem Wasser ist, obwohl die Klamotten gewaschen waren. Die Methode hat z.B. meinem Fullface Helm neues Leben verpasst. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Das Zeug riecht bisher dauerhaft frisch, auch nach mehreren Einsätzen und mehrmaligem waschen.  Die Prozedur muss also auch nicht ständig wiederholt werden.
Außerdem kostet Waschsoda fast nichts.
Hilft auch hervorragend bei z.B. Bettbezügen. Man kann sich oft nur wundern wie viel Dreck noch in vermeintlich sauberer Wäsche steckt.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2020)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, bei genügend Waschsoda können weiße Flecken in der Kleidung entstehen (neben der gelben Abwasser-Brühe ). Die kriegt man dann mit einer Säure wieder raus, Essig wer mag, ansonsten geht auch ein anschließendes Bad in Zitronensäure.
Die gibt es in der Regel dort, wo es auch das Waschsoda gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (22. Juni 2020)

illest schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr denn an Trikots/Hosen empfehlen die preisleistung gut/günstig sind? Sowas wie Decathlon die Richtung.


trikots von loose riders sind top, die haben auch schlichte designs


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Juni 2020)

loose Rides - schlichte Designs ?   



illest schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr denn an Trikots/Hosen empfehlen die preisleistung gut/günstig sind? Sowas wie Decathlon die Richtung.




P/L evtl. wenn Aldi/Lidl Radklamotte im Angebot ahben ansonsten kann ich Endura und Vaude empfehlen, die sind allerdings teurer, dafür finde ich das P/L gut.


----------



## baconcookie (22. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Schmeiß die Klamotten mal in eine Mischung aus Waschmittel und Waschsoda. Das ganze in heißem Wasser in der Badewanne gelöst und die Klamotten einige Stunden drin lassen. Gelegentlich umrühren. Du wirst dich wundern wie viel Dreck nachher in dem Wasser ist, obwohl die Klamotten gewaschen waren. Die Methode hat z.B. meinem Fullface Helm neues Leben verpasst. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Das Zeug riecht bisher dauerhaft frisch, auch nach mehreren Einsätzen und mehrmaligem waschen.  Die Prozedur muss also auch nicht ständig wiederholt werden.
> Außerdem kostet Waschsoda fast nichts.
> Hilft auch hervorragend bei z.B. Bettbezügen. Man kann sich oft nur wundern wie viel Dreck noch in vermeintlich sauberer Wäsche steckt.


hier das ganze quasi nochmal als video


----------



## baconcookie (22. Juni 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> loose Rides - schlichte Designs ?



ja, deshalb hab ich es ja extra geschrieben, bin mit der quali sehr zufireden, z.b sowas hier








						Basic Grey-S - MTB Trikot
					

Das Basic Grey Jersey ist Teil von Loose Riders Basic Series. Hier sind die Designs nicht ganz so aufwendig, dafür sind die Trikots erschwinglicher. Und stehen den anderen Kollektionen in Sachen Qualität, Material und...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## wanderer1219 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe stinkende Klamotten schon in einen Eimer mit Wasser und Essigessenz geschmissen, eine Nacht einwirken lassen, waschen und gut wars.
Ich glaube, dass ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie oben von jemand anders geschrieben.


----------



## fred-funkel (27. Juni 2020)

Suche *Five Ten Herren 5.10 Trailcross SL Radschuhe*

Größe M

danke euch


----------



## topmech (21. Juli 2020)

Nachdem meine Nichte (9) Gefallen an nicht zu engen und nicht zu steilen Spitzkehrentrails gefunden hat und sie ebene Singletrails langweilig findet, bin ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Handschuhen.


----------



## ioohmax (24. Juli 2020)

Suche Fox Proframe in Größe S


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juli 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Nichte (9) Gefallen an nicht zu engen und nicht zu steilen Spitzkehrentrails gefunden hat und sie ebene Singletrails langweilig findet, bin ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Handschuhen.



hab noch ein paar Rote Fox Handschuhe in der Größe Youth L
2-3 mal gefahren.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (31. Juli 2020)

Ich frage nochmal hier, da dieser Thread spezifizierter ist als der übliche Schnäppchenthread: Ich suche ein Rucksack mit herausnehmbaren Protektoren, um die 15 Liter. Den Ion Transom 16 habe ich mir angeschaut, ist leider nicht mehr in meiner Wunschfarbe (Schwarz) vorrätig und wenn er auf Lager ist noch recht teuer (110 Euro bis 130 Euro). Der FR Enduro ist leider auch noch recht teuer. Hat sonst noch wer Tipps welche Rucksäcke in Frage kommen könnten? Wichtig ist mir neben den herausnehmbaren Protektoren noch eine clevere Aufteilung der Fächer, vorallem in Richtung Kleinteile (Werkzeug, Schlauch, Schlüssel, etc..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (31. Juli 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich frage nochmal hier, da dieser Thread spezifizierter ist als der übliche Schnäppchenthread: Ich suche ein Rucksack mit herausnehmbaren Protektoren, um die 15 Liter. Den Ion Transom 16 habe ich mir angeschaut, ist leider nicht mehr in meiner Wunschfarbe (Schwarz) vorrätig und wenn er auf Lager ist noch recht teuer (110 Euro bis 130 Euro). Der FR Enduro ist leider auch noch recht teuer. Hat sonst noch wer Tipps welche Rucksäcke in Frage kommen könnten? Wichtig ist mir neben den herausnehmbaren Protektoren noch eine clevere Aufteilung der Fächer, vorallem in Richtung Kleinteile (Werkzeug, Schlauch, Schlüssel, etc..)



Mir fällt noch Ergon ein, ist aber auch nicht günstiger. Gute und robuste Rucksäcke kosten auch.

Osprey macht auch super Rucksäcke in toller Qualität. Einen Rückenprotektor kann man häufig auch nachrüsten (ähnlich ION), selbst wenn konstruktiv nicht vorgesehen. Der Kundenservice ist auch super.


----------



## Pasubio (31. Juli 2020)

Camelbag Toro


----------



## Tich (31. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mit meinem Camelback KUDU sehr zufrieden. Der Protektor lässt sich rausnehmen und sogar der Rucksack abzippen, sodass man nur den Protektor mit ein paar Netzfächern zb im Bikepark verwenden kann.


----------



## ICanRide (2. September 2020)

Hey, wer auf der Suche nach qualitativen Socken ist, sollte mal hier vorbeischauen:









						Trailtoys Shop
					

Hochwertige Bikes, Parts und Zubehör kaufen - schnell und preiswert.




					www.trailtoys-shop.de
				




Die haben aktuell richtig viele Schnäppchen von Defeet!


----------



## kackboon91 (2. September 2020)

Ernsthaft? In 3 verschiedenen Threads?

Ausserdem gibt es den Deal schon....


----------



## CandyORT22 (24. September 2020)

Bestellte zwei Kleider mit einem Freund im coolen https://warenza.de/wohnen/garten/gartenmoebel. Das wunderbare Long-Tail war uns noch nicht bekannt. Wir haben dort zum ersten Mal eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Alles kam, was bei der Bestellung angezeigt wurde, die Farben sind noch besser als auf dem Bild. Ich bin nach dem Waschen nicht schlecht geworden. Jetzt meine Lieblingsseite. Der gesamte Prozess von der Bestellung bis zum Kauf verlief perfekt und ohne unangenehme Überraschungen. Die Jungs tun, was du von ihnen erwartest. Die Qualität ist glücklich, die Preise sind angemessen.


----------



## vitaminc (24. September 2020)

CandyORT22 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich hochwertige Kleidung, besonders bei kaltem und regnerischem Wetter? Ich verliere mich in der Suchmaschine, die Hoffnung ist verloren. Und die Saison steht vor der Tür.



im Fachhandel?


----------



## Ahija (24. September 2020)

CandyORT22 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich hochwertige Kleidung, besonders bei kaltem und regnerischem Wetter? Ich verliere mich in der Suchmaschine, die Hoffnung ist verloren. Und die Saison steht vor der Tür.


www.bike-components.de
www.bike24.de
www.fahrrad.de

und so weiter und so weiter..

Ladenlokale vor Ort gibts natürlich auch.


----------



## PST (24. September 2020)

SportOkay finde ich ganz in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbube (25. September 2020)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer MTB Hose welche stabil ist und bei welcher man die Hosenbeine abnehmen kann. Hab derzeit eine von Zimtstern aber leider bieten die solche Hosen nicht mehr an.
Was tragt ihr so im Bikepark?


----------



## sp00n82 (25. September 2020)

Die Platzangst Bulldog hat sowas, ist allerdings kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Bergbube (25. September 2020)

Danke. Finde den Preis ok für die Hose


----------



## Fekl (28. September 2020)

Suche: *Vaude AM Moab Tech* Schuh in Farbe *canary *und Größe *43 *für weniger als 149€ (bike24).

Hatte ihn für 129€ in einer 44 von Bike-components gekauft, aber er ist leider etwas groß. Die 43 scheint fast überall ausverauft zu sein  Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Seb_87 (5. Oktober 2020)

Suche eine Jacke fürs aktuelle Wetter... kalt, nass, pfui... möchte die Jacke gerne zum Bio und eBiken tragen können... 😇


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Oktober 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Suche eine Jacke fürs aktuelle Wetter... kalt, nass, pfui... möchte die Jacke gerne zum Bio und eBiken tragen können... 😇




endura M500 Thermojacke









						Langarm Radtrikots online kaufen | bike-components
					

Langarm Fahrradtrikot für MTB, Rennrad und Gravel bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




60€ anstelle 100€ für regen würde ich mir dann eine dünne Regenjacke zu überziehen holen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (5. Oktober 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> endura M500 Thermojacke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  Hast da noch nen Vorschlag für mich? Bin da relativ ahnungslos oder ists da egal Hauptsache regenjacke


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich mag Vaude oder Enduro gerne, hab da aber jetzt keinen speziellen Vorschlag


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Oktober 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich leider absolut unzufrieden bin.
> Die Seiten sind sehr verschwommen.
> Die leicht abgedunkelte Variante ist im Wald (gestern) sehr dunkel ohne kontrasterhöhung.
> Der tragekomfort ist miserabel.
> ...


Hab mir zuletzt ne Milwaukee arbeitsschutzbrille zugelegt und einfach mal beim Biken aufgesetzt, da sie super Sitz. Muss sagen sie hat perfekt funktioniert. Auch gestern Abend als es saukalte war null beschlagen und komplett klar uns nicht störend 
Milwaukee Performance Schutzbrille klar https://www.amazon.de/dp/B086W6Q6JV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ns4GFbGWA0DF9


----------



## Remux (20. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand in jüngerer Vergangenheit ein schnäppchen für eine endura mt500 oder singletrack II Jacke in M gesehen? Die singletrack gab es letztes Jahr zu der Zeit des öfteren für unter 100 €. Dieses Jahr quasi fast nur uvp oder vergriffen


----------



## snooze (20. Oktober 2020)

Bei Canyon im Outlet gibts die.


----------



## Remux (20. Oktober 2020)

Ist leider die softshell. Suche die regenjacke


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Oktober 2020)

Hatte ewig nach einem Schnapper für die MT500 Burner gesucht, im Endeffekt habe ich dann doch nahezu zum UVP bestellt. Hätte gemeint das es die auch letztes Jahr noch unter 90 Euro gab.


----------



## hausenblas91 (26. Oktober 2020)

Bergbube schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer MTB Hose welche stabil ist und bei welcher man die Hosenbeine abnehmen kann. Hab derzeit eine von Zimtstern aber leider bieten die solche Hosen nicht mehr an.
> Was tragt ihr so im Bikepark?


Unterhose und paar Socken


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. Oktober 2020)

Zeig ma'


----------



## hausenblas91 (3. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Zeig ma'


Willst du mich grad etwa anmachen? Du perverse Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. November 2020)

Ja und ja


----------



## Seb_87 (6. November 2020)

Würde eine dünne Regenjacke und vll die Endura MT 500 Jacke II zum guten Kurs suchen


----------



## Arazi (9. November 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Würde eine dünne Regenjacke und vll die Endura MT 500 Jacke II zum guten Kurs suchen



Die Endura MTR gibts gerade bei Wiggle im Angebot. Allerdings nur in grün und "mango": https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-shell-mtb-radjacke


----------



## Seb_87 (10. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Die Endura MTR gibts gerade bei Wiggle im Angebot. Allerdings nur in grün und "mango": https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-shell-mtb-radjacke



Mango leider nicht in XL :/ hab mir jetzt mal zur Ansicht die MT500 Jacke bestellt


----------



## Ganther (10. November 2020)

Taugt MTR für Erstanschaffung von Jacke und lange Hose? Hose ist dort auch im Angebot https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-radhose-wasserdicht
Oder lieber gleich die MT500-Serie wählen?


----------



## Seb_87 (10. November 2020)

Hab die MT500 als lange Hose - die is klasse


----------



## Seb_87 (11. November 2020)

Nochmal bisschen genauer ^^
Die  Endura MT 500 Jacke II in Nutmeg in XL wäre gut


----------



## Muehi (12. November 2020)

Hi!

Ich bin recht erfolgreich über meine eigene Brille drüber gefahren (hab sie aber vorher ausgezogen ), und bin nun auf der Suche nach neuen Gläsern für meine Rudy Project Rydon, ImpactX Photocromic black 2. 

Bei Rose für knapp unter 80€ zu haben: Link

Kennt hier jemand noch ne wesentlich günstigere (unter 70€) Bezugsquelle?


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2020)

Bei PlanetX gibt es ab ca. 40 Pfund komplette Brillen mit photochromatischen Gläsern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJTornado (12. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei PlanetX gibt es ab ca. 40 Pfund komplette Brillen mit photochromatischen Gläsern.


Die Photocromic 2 werden bei Lichteinfall getönt, nicht nur wie 90% aller photochromatischen Gläser nur bei UV-Licht. Ein durchaus sinnvoller Unterschied.


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2020)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Die Photocromic 2 werden bei Lichteinfall getönt, nicht nur wie 90% aller photochromatischen Gläser nur bei UV-Licht. Ein durchaus sinnvoller Unterschied.



Gibt es Sonnenlicht ohne UV-Anteil?


----------



## Muehi (12. November 2020)

Ja, hinter anderen Scheiben - zum Beispiel im Auto. Natürlich nicht ganz ohne UV-Anteil, aber zu wenig um die alten Gläser zum Verdunkeln zu bewegen. 

Darum geht mir aber eher wenig, die "normalen" alten RP photochromatischen Gläser haben mir gereicht. Da ich mit der Rydon aber sehr zufrieden war, will ich die Brille eigentlich behalten.


----------



## DJTornado (12. November 2020)

Vielleicht hast du bei der Cyberweek Glück, dass irgendwo die alten Gläser als Abverkauf rausgehauen werden. Ich habe die ganze Brille damit komplett für 80€ bei Rose gekauft.
PS: Die 2. Generation ist deutlich schneller beim Hell-/Dunkel Wechsel und das hätte ich im Wald als positiv empfunden, aber da der Komplettpreis unschlagbar war....egal


----------



## ICanRide (18. November 2020)

Servus Leute,

wer auf der Suche nach neuen Socken, Handschuhen, Mützen, etc. ist, der wird bei trailtoys fündig. Dort wird Defeet aktuell zu Knallerpreisen verkauft.

Link zum Outlet: https://www.trailtoys-shop.de/sale/marken-outlet/defeet/


----------



## spectron (18. November 2020)

bei hibike gibt's gerade die giro riddance flat pedal schuhe in blau um 60,42 - hab sie mir bestellt und nach 2 tagen bereits erhalten. super verarbeitet, sohle ist schön steif, grip konnte nur indoor ausprobieren  und scheint gut auf meinen flat pedals halten, keinerlei verrutschen. habe die nächstgrößere größe gewählt - passform ist für mich perfekt.







						Giro Riddance MTB-Schuhe dark günstig kaufen
					

Wasserabweisende, atmungsaktive Mikrofaser; Zehen- und Fersenverstärkung aus Gummi; Rockprint-Details für längere Haltbarkeit; Auf Vibrationsdämpfung hin optimierte EVA-Mittelsohle; Gemoldetes DH EVA-Fußbett mit Gewölbesupport;    Spezifikation     Spezifikation Beschreibung




					www.hibike.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PedalToTheMetal (23. November 2020)

nixxda schrieb:


> Fox Racing
> *Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Jacke - Schwarz*
> 
> Für 129€ statt 250€
> ...


Für welche Temperaturen ist diese z.B. nur mit einem Trikot kombiniert geeignet?


----------



## loam (23. November 2020)

Denke mal auf jeden Fall mind. mit Trikot drunter. Ich hab davon die Hose, und die ist echt sehr dünn. Aber die gefütterten Stellen sind super, und halten auch warm. Ist sonen lizensiertes thermo zeugs was die da verbauen. Polartec oder wie sich das schimpft.


----------



## Monche (23. November 2020)

Ich bin auch grade auf der Suche nach ner guten Jacke. Erst gestern hab ich bemerkt das ne Tour im windbreaker nicht wirklich angenehm ist. Ich war klatsch nass geschwitzt darunter. 
Zusätzlich wäre es schön wenn sie auch noch bissl regen abhalten würde. Meint ihr die Jacke taugt dafür?


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2020)

Ich hoff das darf hier rein ;-) wenn nicht bitte verschieben ;-) 

Ich hab seit Jahren die Speci Mud Pant im Einsatz. 
Ist ne art Softshell Hose die etwas Schmutz und Wasserabweisend ist. Das wichtigste ist aber, dass sie bequem und warm ist ;-)

Gibts sowas in "aktuell" und vielleicht auch irgendwo als Angebot?


----------



## Logic (25. November 2020)

Hier ist der Suche-Thread 


Monche schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grade auf der Suche nach ner guten Jacke. Erst gestern hab ich bemerkt das ne Tour im windbreaker nicht wirklich angenehm ist. Ich war klatsch nass geschwitzt darunter.
> Zusätzlich wäre es schön wenn sie auch noch bissl regen abhalten würde. Meint ihr die Jacke taugt dafür?





xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hoff das darf hier rein ;-) wenn nicht bitte verschieben ;-)
> 
> Ich hab seit Jahren die Speci Mud Pant im Einsatz.
> Ist ne art Softshell Hose die etwas Schmutz und Wasserabweisend ist. Das wichtigste ist aber, dass sie bequem und warm ist ;-)
> ...


----------



## p3bbels (25. November 2020)

@xlacherx,

Beste Hose die es gibt. Ich bin auch noch nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen legt Speci die Hose nochmal neu auf.
Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei.
😁😁


----------



## Gluehhops (26. November 2020)

PedalToTheMetal schrieb:


> Für welche Temperaturen ist diese z.B. nur mit einem Trikot kombiniert geeignet?


Bin gestern bei 5°C damit gefahren mit T-Shirt + dünnem Trikot drunter. Uphill musste ich sie ausziehen, auf Trails waren die großen Belüftungsöffnungen super, downhill ich geschlossenen Zustand auch noch angenehm. Für den angebotenen Preis würde ich sie wieder kaufen, zur UVP nicht unbedingt. Ist nicht winddicht, bei <0°C aus meiner Sicht nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## nixxda (26. November 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Bin gestern bei 5°C damit gefahren mit T-Shirt + dünnem Trikot drunter. Uphill musste ich sie ausziehen, auf Trails waren die großen Belüftungsöffnungen super, downhill ich geschlossenen Zustand auch noch angenehm. Für den angebotenen Preis würde ich sie wieder kaufen, zur UVP nicht unbedingt. Ist nicht winddicht, bei <0°C aus meiner Sicht nur bedingt geeignet.


Meine ist auch schon angekommen, wartet aber noch auf den ersten Test. 
Bei deiner Beurteilung Frage ich mich ob es denn andere Jacken gibt die sich deutlich besser eignen würden. Gibt es da was oder sind die Sachen die du beschreibst auch einfach das Limit dass eine einzelne Jacke abdecken kann?


----------



## Gluehhops (26. November 2020)

Was den Temperaturbereich betrifft war ich mit einer Gore WS Pro deutlich zufriedener:

https://www.gorewear.com/de/de-de/c7-gore-windstopper-pro-jacke-100269.html ist auch gerade reduziert, passt also in den Thread ^^

Durch die Belüftungsöffnungen insbesondere an den Armen kam ich damit zwischen -5°C (mit Thermo Baselayer) und +10°C (mit T-Shirt) gut zurecht. Dadurch dass sie komplett winddicht ist, sind allerdings die Reißverschlüsse etwas empfindlich, daher musste ich sie nach einem halben Jahr reklamieren.


----------



## Aldar (27. November 2020)

Ich suche eine günstige Weste die beim fahren Warm hält, bin am Sonntag (-1°bis +3° ca)  früh mit Langarmtrikot und Windweste gefahren und habe nun 3 Erkenntnisse
1. nur Windjacke/weste war zu Frisch sobald ich aus der Sonne raus war
2. Ich bin keine 18 mehr wo das vollkommen Ok wäre
3. Ich fahre zu langsam damit mir Warm wird.
Gesucht wird also eine,  am Besten,  winddichte ,wärmende Weste die nichts kostet 
die gängigen Shops habe ich schon abgeklappert aber entweder waren mit die zu Teuer  ( z.b. endura Primaloft weste) oder nur in Kindergrößen vorhanden ( brauche xxl und bloß kein "race"fit).
Zuhause habe ich noch eine Dicke  Adidas Weste die ich bei unter 0° trage die wäre zu warm , brauche also ein Mittelding jemand Ideen bis 80 euro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (27. November 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ich suche eine günstige Weste die beim fahren Warm hält, bin am Sonntag (-1°bis +3° ca)  früh mit Langarmtrikot und Windweste gefahren und habe nun 3 Erkenntnisse
> 1. nur Windjacke/weste war zu Frisch sobald ich aus der Sonne raus war
> 2. Ich bin keine 18 mehr wo das vollkommen Ok wäre
> 3. Ich fahre zu langsam damit mir Warm wird.
> ...


Kann diese empfehlen:
Thermojacke Essential Herren - AGU

Nur mit einem Langarmtrikot drunter ist sie für mich in deinem genannten Temperaturbereich ideal.
Bei 5-10° ist sie mir schon fast zu warm und ich muss sie vorne regelmäßig öffnen.

Gab es in den letzten Wochen für 59,- auf Bike24. Ist dort aber inzwischen ausverkauft.
Es findet sich aber online regelmäßig ein Angebot im Bereich 60-70€.

Der Schnitt ist auch eher etwas komfortabler (vermutlich nichts für Racer) und man kann auch 2-3 Lagen drunter anziehen. Ich habe XXL bei 189cm.


----------



## Aldar (27. November 2020)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Kann diese empfehlen:
> Thermojacke Essential Herren - AGU


Danke eine Lange Jacke habe ich schon, ich suche eine Weste 
Endura Pro SL PrimaLoft® Weste II - neon blau - Bike24
oder jemanden der mir sagen ob die 
Loose Riders Technical Fleece Weste - Olive - Bike24
winddicht ist und irgendwo in xxl zu haben ist


----------



## PST (27. November 2020)

Vielleicht diese hier Gonso Prom oder von Dare2be beide bei Zweirad Stadler. Ob der 20% Blackfriday Rabatt dafür auch gilt, hab ich nicht probiert. Gibt auch noch andere.


----------



## EddyLeopold (27. November 2020)

Bei Sport Scheck gibts ne gute Auswahl an Jacken - und der Code BLACK20X lohnt sich !


----------



## Christophertros (3. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eine gute Winterjacke für Radfahrer?


----------



## spümco (3. Dezember 2020)

Christophertros schrieb:


> Gibt es eine gute Winterjacke für Radfahrer?


Nein - nur schlechte!


----------



## Kiter94 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche die Endura MT 500 Burner Pants in M und schwarz. Anscheinend auf der ganzen Welt ausverkauft 😄 vllt hat ja wer einen Tipp!


----------



## Remux (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin zwar nicht auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen, jedoch bräuchte ich ein transparentes Ersatzglas für meine Julbo Rush. Weiß jemand wo  man das herbekommt?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2020)

Wenn das hier alles ist, was es bei Julbo als Ersatzteil gibt, musst Du wohl eine komplette Brille neu kaufen.






						Ersatzteile  - Julbo.com
					

Bei Verlust finden Sie hier all das Zubehör und die Ersatzteile, die wir für unsere Sonnenbrillen zum Verkauf anbieten.




					www.julbo.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (22. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine leichte Windjacke. Sollte sich in die Trikottsche stopfen lassen und wenigsten ein bischen Regen abhalten.
Bei meinen Vaudes ist jetzt der dritte Reisverschluß hinüber. 
Da hab ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr auf die nächste.


----------



## PST (22. Dezember 2020)

@Tomz schreib doch mal Vaude an, vielleicht können die dir ja auch helfen. Die haben mir auch mal einen neuen Reißverschluss eingenäht.


----------



## Tomz (22. Dezember 2020)

PST schrieb:


> @Tomz schreib doch mal Vaude an, vielleicht können die dir ja auch helfen. Die haben mir auch mal einen neuen Reißverschluss eingenäht.


Das ist bereits die 3. Jacke die Amazone getauscht hat. Ich hab da jetzt einfach keinen Bock mehr auf dem Trail zu stehen und der RV ist kaputt. Einnähen lohnt sich glaube auch nicht die Jacke hat neu 70€ gekostet.


----------



## Ahija (22. Dezember 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Einnähen lohnt sich glaube auch nicht die Jacke hat neu 70€ gekostet.


Bei so nem 5 EUR Reißverschluss natürlich wirklich verschenkt, da haste Recht.
Ich gebe dir gern mein Adresse wenn du die ungewollte Jacke entsorgen möchtest.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mal bei Vaude angefragt, weil der Hebel des Schiebers abgebrochen ist. Sie hätte mir einen neuen Schieber zugeschickt, aber anscheinend war die Jacke schon zu alt und sie hatten keinen davon mehr auf Lager. Dafür hätten sie mir aber einen neuen Reißverschluss kostenlos eingenäht, bis auf die Versandkosten.

Hatte dann aber abgelehnt und den Hebel mit ner Büroklammer und Zweikomponentenkleber wieder zusammengefummelt. 😅


----------



## Tomz (25. Dezember 2020)

Hm ok hört sich ja wirklich so an wie wen. Man da noch was machen kann. Ich schreib Vaude Mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (30. Dezember 2020)

suche eine Fox defend kevlar hose Women größe M und L für meine frau.
Wichtig: farbe schwarz, nicht purple

nicht umbedingt als scnäppchen, aber überhaupt einen shop wo man die bekommt


----------



## RedWine (22. Januar 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hoff das darf hier rein ;-) wenn nicht bitte verschieben ;-)
> 
> Ich hab seit Jahren die Speci Mud Pant im Einsatz.
> Ist ne art Softshell Hose die etwas Schmutz und Wasserabweisend ist. Das wichtigste ist aber, dass sie bequem und warm ist ;-)
> ...


Kommt bei mir zwar aus ner anderen Ecke, aber ich fahre meine Maloja softshell Hose auf dem Rad. Bei den Bike Herstellern hab ich mich noch nicht so ungesehen, aber im Skitouren, Langlauf und Winterwandern Bereich wird man mit Optionen echt erschlagen


----------



## Linse23 (12. März 2021)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach 
Shimano SH-ME7 MTB-Schuhen
Größe 45 in der breiten Version! 
Falls wer einen Tipp hat, vielen Dank hierfür!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. März 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Danke eine Lange Jacke habe ich schon, ich suche eine Weste
> Endura Pro SL PrimaLoft® Weste II - neon blau - Bike24
> oder jemanden der mir sagen ob die
> Loose Riders Technical Fleece Weste - Olive - Bike24
> winddicht ist und irgendwo in xxl zu haben ist


Die Endura hat bei mir jetzt 1/2 Jahr so viel Füllung verloren, dass ich jedesmal aussah wie ein Schäfchen.

Jetzt hat se der Händler zurückgenommen.

Sonst wärs eigentlich ganz cool.
Ach so, mit 68kg auf 1,75m hab ich schon L gebraucht.


----------



## Remux (22. Juni 2021)

Ich suche neue Handschuhe in Größe L.
Folgende Modelle kommen in Frage:

ion Seek amp, evoc Enduro Touch, Ergon he 2 evo.

leider ist alles derzeit quasi uvp, wenn überhaupt verfügbar.

preislich irgendwas mit 35€ abwärts wäre gut


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Juli 2021)

Suche lange 2 oder 3 Lagen Hose. Also wasserdicht, aber KEINE reine Regenhose. 

Sollte auch zum Wandern geeignet sein, Preis untergeordnet. Ich finde einfach nix.


----------



## ansgar1 (28. Juli 2021)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Suche lange 2 oder 3 Lagen Hose. Also wasserdicht, aber KEINE reine Regenhose.
> 
> Sollte auch zum Wandern geeignet sein, Preis untergeordnet. Ich finde einfach nix.


Wofür willst du so was? Keine Regenhose... Ist dann brutal warm und Schweiß von innen


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (28. Juli 2021)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Suche lange 2 oder 3 Lagen Hose. Also wasserdicht, aber KEINE reine Regenhose.
> 
> Sollte auch zum Wandern geeignet sein, Preis untergeordnet. Ich finde einfach nix.








						Norrona fjora dri1 Herrenhose - Caviar
					

Norrona fjora dri1 Herrenhose - Caviar




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Bullbaer (28. Juli 2021)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Wofür willst du so was? Keine Regenhose... Ist dann brutal warm und Schweiß von innen


Eben nicht. Ich hatte mal eine top Mamut Hose, Goretex mit Mesh Futter. Ganzjährig zu tragen. Leider nicht mehr im Programm.


----------



## affenmann1st (6. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche aufgrund unseres Mega Sommers ein paar langarmelige Trikots?
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Tipp? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (6. August 2021)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich suche aufgrund unseres Mega Sommers ein paar langarmelige Trikots?
> Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Tipp? Danke


www.maciag-offroad.de
MTB Jerseys Langarm: 8 Seiten


----------



## Fekl (9. August 2021)

Ich suche einen neuen Fullface Helm für härtere Hometrail-Action und Bikepark. Sowas wie den Fox Proframe oder IXS Trigger FF. Fidlock Verschluss ist Pflicht, Mips wäre schön. Hat da zufällig jemand gerade das absolute Schnapperangebot irgendwo gesehen? Unter 150€ wäre der Knaller..


----------



## Raze (29. August 2021)

Hallo, da die Ausfahrten kein Ende nehmen,  bei denen es zu regnen anfängt, suche ich eine

*GORE TEX C5 Shakedry in XL* zu einem guten Kurs.

Danke für die Tipps`s


----------



## ansgar1 (30. August 2021)

Guten Morgen,

Ich suche einen Helm mit Insektenschutz, gerne MIPS, Größe L, natürlich runtergesetzt von unglaublich teuer auf totales Schnäppchen!🥳👍


----------



## Arazi (30. August 2021)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich suche einen Helm mit Insektenschutz, gerne MIPS, Größe L, natürlich runtergesetzt von unglaublich teuer auf totales Schnäppchen!🥳👍



Bitteschön: https://www.bike24.de/p1495031.html


----------



## TearZz (30. August 2021)

Falls jemand nach dem Fox Proframe Vapor Fullfacehelm sucht, der ist imoment bei BC ausverkauft, kostete bis letztens 165€. Ich habe Größe S und M gerade hier und schicke es morgen zurück, nicht kompatibel mit meinem Kopf... Vermute wird dann demnächst wieder kurz verfügbar sein zu dem Preis. Nur zur Info am Rande.


----------



## Schmalte (30. August 2021)

Ich suche eine Regenhose fürs Biken und die Stadt sowie eine Goggle mit Klarglas


----------



## DeppJones (12. September 2021)

Ich suche folgendes:

Bell Super Air MIPS, Größe „L“

Met Parachute MCR, Weiss oder Orange Größe „L“

Endura MT500 spray pants oder Burner vorzugsweise in Electric Blue oder Green Gr. L evtl. XL

Endura Single Track in Green Gr. L oder XL


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. September 2021)

Für gelegentliche Trailparkbesuche hätte ich gerne eine Protektorenwest/Jacke/shirt.

Hab zwar Knie&Ellenbogenschoner & einen Protektorrucksack, aber für die paar Ausflfüge nach Winterberg, hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Schutz im Brust & Schulterbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (19. September 2021)

Erst Kaufberatung dann Schnäppchenjagd


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich suche ein günstiges Paar SPD Schuhe in Größe 44/45. Das Ganze soll nur zum Testen von Clickies dienen, daher um die 50€. Ich dachte da an die Shimano SH AM501 oder Ähnliche. Bisher nichts unter 68€ inkl. Versand gefunden.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich suche ein günstiges Paar SPD Schuhe in Größe 44/45. Das Ganze soll nur zum Testen von Clickies dienen, daher um die 50€. Ich dachte da an die Shimano SH AM501 oder Ähnliche. Bisher nichts unter 68€ inkl. Versand gefunden.


Ich müsste auf dem Dachboden noch ein älteres Paar XC-Schuhe haben. Die kannst du gegen Porto haben, falls sowas infrage kommt. Größe müsste ich aber mal nachsehen, sind evtl. 46


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2021)

Sollten schon Enduro Schuhe sein. Zum ersten ausprobieren habe ich welche, für die "Testphase" suche ich aber nach einem günstigen Paar.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Sollten schon Enduro Schuhe sein. Zum ersten ausprobieren habe ich welche, für die "Testphase" suche ich aber nach einem günstigen Paar.


Die Schuhe von Cube sind durchaus empfehlenswert, Bike-Discount hat im Moment aber auch nichts günstiges. Wenn du bei Modell/Marke flexibel bist, findet sich sicherlich was bei einem der üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2021)

den Eindruck habe ich auch. In normalen Zeiten sind die Shimano teils euch stark reduziert sodass man da um 50€ was bekommt. Gabs bisher immer bei Fahrrad.de oder Bike Discount...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illest (13. Oktober 2021)

Kann die Shimano SH-ME4G empfehlen. Sind auch meine ersten Clickie Schuhe


----------



## Innsbruuucker (15. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> den Eindruck habe ich auch. In normalen Zeiten sind die Shimano teils euch stark reduziert sodass man da um 50€ was bekommt. Gabs bisher immer bei Fahrrad.de oder Bike Discount...



Vielleicht findest da etwas passendes. mit all10 noch 10% on top




__





						Shimano AM7 Herren MTB Schuhe - Mountainbike - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Alle
					

Der Shimano AM7 Herren MTB Schuh ist ein vielseitiger Downhill/Enduro SPD-Schuh mit außergewöhnlicher Pedalierleistung. Der perforierte Synthetik-Oberschuh mit Netzgewebe sorgt für eine optimale Wärmeregulierung und ist zugleich wasser- und windabweisend




					www.sportokay.com
				







__





						Scott MTB AR Lace Clip MTB Schuhe - Mountainbike - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Alle
					

Die Scott MTB AR Lace Clip MTB Schuhe bieten unbegrenzte Abenteuer. Wenn du einen Schuh zum Schnüren willst, um in die Pedale zu treten und die Berge zu bezwingen, ist der AR (Allrounder) Lace Clip der Schuh deiner Wahl.  Das bequeme, verschweißte TPU un




					www.sportokay.com
				







__





						Scott Sport Trail Herren Bikeschuhe - Mountainbike - Bikeschuhe - Bike - Alle
					

Der Scott Sport Trail Herren Bikeschuh ist der ideale Schuh für Ganztagstouren auf dem Bike. Mit lockerer, komfortabler Passform ist der Schuh für sportliches Feeling konzipiert, egal ob auf dem Bike oder zu Fuß. Lust auf einen lässigen Trip am Wochenend




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## osbow (20. Oktober 2021)

Suche nach einer Weste, gerne auch etwas gefüttert, nicht nur ein Stück Stoff. Was gibt's da gutes auf dem Markt?


----------



## Felger (25. Oktober 2021)

ich schmeiße meine Suche auch mal rein:

Suche nach einer langen Hose zum Endurieren. Schoner müssen also darunter. Wetterfest aber nicht wasserdicht (hier habe ich schon ein DFL long von Platzangst), außer evtl im Sitzbereich. Sollte so bis knapp unter 0 angenehm sein.

evtl gibts ja auch was von Marken die nicht in den Tests der Magazine (Endura, Fox, Ion, Spezi, ...) sind

vielen Dank!


----------



## Fekl (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann nur die Platzangst Bulldog 2 empfehlen. Die ist noch etwas wasserabweisender als die erste Bulldog, aber gerade unten am Bein etwas enger. Habe ich letztes Jahr im Sale für 60€ oder so bekommen. Meine alte Bulldog läuft aber immernoch - 7 Jahre mindestens alt. Das Zeug hat eine mega Qualität, ist quasi unzerstörbar und bei langen Hosen kommt mir nichts anderes mehr unten rum dran!


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Oktober 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die Platzangst Bulldog 2 empfehlen. Die ist noch etwas wasserabweisender als die erste Bulldog, aber gerade unten am Bein etwas enger. Habe ich letztes Jahr im Sale für 60€ oder so bekommen. Meine alte Bulldog läuft aber immernoch - 7 Jahre mindestens alt. Das Zeug hat eine mega Qualität, ist quasi unzerstörbar und bei langen Hosen kommt mir nichts anderes mehr unten rum dran!


War auch meine Meinung. Leider waren die letzten kurzen Hosen von Platzangst und verschiedene online Berichte da anderer Meinung. Deswegen halte ich mich gerade noch zurück lange zu kaufen 🤔


----------



## Felger (26. Oktober 2021)

bei meiner Jacke von Platzangst macht gerade der Reisverschluss die Grätsche - und der hat auch nicht viel gesehen. Bin da auch gerade etwas skeptisch.



Fekl schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die Platzangst Bulldog 2 empfehlen. Die ist noch etwas wasserabweisender als die erste Bulldog, aber gerade unten am Bein etwas enger. Habe ich letztes Jahr im Sale für 60€ oder so bekommen. Meine alte Bulldog läuft aber immernoch - 7 Jahre mindestens alt. Das Zeug hat eine mega Qualität, ist quasi unzerstörbar und bei langen Hosen kommt mir nichts anderes mehr unten rum dran!



wie fühlt sich das mit den abnehmbaren Hosenbeinen an? nervt der Reisverschluss nicht?


----------



## Fekl (26. Oktober 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> wie fühlt sich das mit den abnehmbaren Hosenbeinen an? nervt der Reisverschluss nicht?


Ich merke da garnichts. Die Hose ist in dem Bereich ja ziemlich weit und quasi 2in1 dadurch. Hab die Beine schon oft nach der Anfahrt abgemacht und irgendwo im Wald versteckt. 😬


----------



## Felger (22. November 2021)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich merke da garnichts. Die Hose ist in dem Bereich ja ziemlich weit und quasi 2in1 dadurch. Hab die Beine schon oft nach der Anfahrt abgemacht und irgendwo im Wald versteckt. 😬


ich hatte jetzt die Endura Hummvee Zip-Off II da - das ist nix für mich  
bin dann bei der MT500 Burner gelandet. Sehr angenehme Hose


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Dezember 2021)

Wer im Winter gern mit Skihelm fährt oder gar Ski fährt:

uvex P1us (Made in Germany) 
35€ statt 99€





						UVEX P1Us 2.0 Helm | campz.de
					

UVEX P1Us 2.0 Helm - günstig kaufen beim Outdoor Profi CAMPZ! | Aktuelle Angebote✔ Produktnews✔ Bewertungen✔ » 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.campz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. November 2022)

Gibts irgendwo schönen Rabatt bei Sportklamotten?
Suche z.b. Laufschuh Asics Glideride 3 Größe 46 unter 100€. in blau.


----------



## wirme (22. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo schönen Rabatt bei Sportklamotten?
> Suche z.b. Laufschuh Asics Glideride 3 Größe 46 unter 100€. in blau.


Schau mal bei www.campz.de


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo schönen Rabatt bei Sportklamotten?
> Suche z.b. Laufschuh Asics Glideride 3 Größe 46 unter 100€. in blau.


greif zu..noch ein Paar auf Lager:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1539903.html?searchTerm=Laufschuh+Asics+Glideride+3+&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=ASI563450&queryId=2ada933e608c6576f8f7090077f25e88&userToken=946e6a74-f157-4dd1-88bd-7f74953472b0&sku=1847359
		


(bike24 ist ein echter Geheimtip für Laufschuhe)
,...
edit: opps..ich sehe gerade BLAU...sorryy


----------



## AndiBar361 (23. November 2022)

Moin,
gibts vielleicht gerade ein Angebot für eine MTB Hose die hinten wirklich 100% Wasserdicht ist und wo Knieschoner darunter passen?


----------



## Artos (23. November 2022)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibts vielleicht gerade ein Angebot für eine MTB Hose die hinten wirklich 100% Wasserdicht ist und wo Knieschoner darunter passen?


…da hänge ich mich mal dran, ich suche ein gutes Angebot für die Gore Fernflow (ob da Schoner drunter passen kann ich aber nicht sagen).

art


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. November 2022)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibts vielleicht gerade ein Angebot für eine MTB Hose die hinten wirklich 100% Wasserdicht ist und wo Knieschoner darunter passen?


🤔





						Hose mit wasserdichtem Gesäß
					

Mir geht es eher um Matsch Beschuss vom Reifen! Wenn es richtig regnet hab ich eine Regenhose! Aber komplett wasserdichte Regenhosen sind mir in der Regel zu warm! Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> greif zu..noch ein Paar auf Lager:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1539903.html?searchTerm=Laufschuh+Asics+Glideride+3+&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=ASI563450&queryId=2ada933e608c6576f8f7090077f25e88&userToken=946e6a74-f157-4dd1-88bd-7f74953472b0&sku=1847359
> ...


Danke dir!
So oft schon bin ich bei Outdoor Klamotten bei Bike24 fündig geworden.
Bei den Schuhen muss ich jetzt auch mal wieder schauen.

Viele Lauschuhen haben sehr extreme Farben, da trau ich mich noch nicht ran, also lieber klassisch.


----------



## AndiBar361 (23. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


„I ran them without pads, as that’s what I’ve been doing lately, but it also worked fine with a pair of Race Face Indy knee pads underneath.“

Jo die Norrona habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Die ist echt teuer und die gibts auch nicht im Angebot.
Es ist halt die Frage was am Ende schlauer ist, alle 2 Jahre eine 90 Euro Hose holen zB Alpinestars Tahoe oder so eine 300 Euro Hose. Nur wie lange hält die teure Hose dicht? I


----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2022)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> „I ran them without pads, as that’s what I’ve been doing lately, but it also worked fine with a pair of Race Face Indy knee pads underneath.“
> 
> Jo die Norrona habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Die ist echt teuer und die gibts auch nicht im Angebot.
> Es ist halt die Frage was am Ende schlauer ist, alle 2 Jahre eine 90 Euro Hose holen zB Alpinestars Tahoe oder so eine 300 Euro Hose. Nur wie lange hält die teure Hose dicht? I








Hab ich damals so bei Bikeboarder.de bezahlt.
Ab und zu brauch es Glück und/oder Geduld.

Habe einige Jacken, Shirts und Hosen seit Jahren von Norrona im Einsatz. Bislang keine Ausfälle.
5 Jahre Garantie sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. November 2022)

nicht ganz Wasserdicht, aber Dank Gore Infinium Winddicht und auch ziemlich robust die Hose, leider nur in "S". Im Norrona Outlet erhältlich. https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/fjora/fjora-windstopper-hose-herren/?color=3304


----------



## decay (23. November 2022)

War Mudhugger schon? 😂

Ansonsten 7mesh oder Norrona, imho die einzigen, die dauerhaft funktionieren und wenn nicht reparieren sie meist sogar umsonst.


----------



## fone (24. November 2022)

Wie hieß dieser österreichische Shop, der vor ein paar Jahren diesen Norrona-Ausverkauf hatte?


----------



## Pasubio (25. November 2022)

Ich würde die Endura MT500 Hose empfehlen ,die kann ordentlich was ab und so teuer ist sie nicht.


----------



## Shonzo (25. November 2022)

https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/endura-mt500-spray-herren-bikehose.html 
MT500 Spray für 74 Eur mit Code BLACK12. 

Hat nen wasserdichten Arsch und trägt sich gut.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (5. Dezember 2022)

Shonzo schrieb:


> MT500 Spray ...
> 
> Hat nen wasserdichten ...



eh nicht lang





						Hose mit wasserdichtem Gesäß
					

Mir geht es eher um Matsch Beschuss vom Reifen! Wenn es richtig regnet hab ich eine Regenhose! Aber komplett wasserdichte Regenhosen sind mir in der Regel zu warm! Da komme ich im Uphill zu sehr ins schwitzen! Daher will ich eine Hose, bei der man nicht nach der ersten Abfahrt hintenrum komplett...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es mich irgendwo das Brynje Super Thermo Shirt in L direkt verfügbar? 
Letzte Woche im Sale habe ich es verpasst und jetzt ist es überall ausverkauft.


----------



## mr.fish (5. Dezember 2022)

Gibts irgendwo die Fizik Terra X2 Artica günstiger als bei Bike24 (179€)?


----------



## elster (5. Dezember 2022)

@CrossX: Thermozip in grün hier:








						Brynje Shirt Super Thermo Zip Polo grün
					

Brynje Langarm Zip-Shirt mit umklappbarem RV-Kragen. Die norwegische Firma Brynje stellt seit über 50 Jahren thermoaktive Netzunterwäsche für…




					www.asmc.de


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2022)

elster schrieb:


> @CrossX: Thermozip in grün hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guter Preis. Habe ich Mal zum Testen bestellt. Mit Newsletter Gutschein hab ich 41,39€ bezahlt.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wie hieß dieser österreichische Shop, der vor ein paar Jahren diesen Norrona-Ausverkauf hatte?


Meinst du upmove?


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meinst du upmove?


Genau! Danke. Upmove gibts anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## AgentZero0 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche eine lange Merinohose.









						Unterhosen Ortovox Merino Fleece Light Long Pants im Unterwegs Onlineshop
					

Ortovox Merino Fleece Light Long Pants - Sportliche Herren Fleecehose mit Merinowolle für 119,95 € versandkostenfrei bestellen im Unterwegs Onlineshop, blue sea, S




					www.unterwegs.biz
				




Hab diese von Ortovox bereits in kurz mal günstig geschossen und würde gern etwas Vergleichbares mit langen Hosenbeinen kaufen, allerdings am besten für unter 80€.


----------



## percyridebikes (13. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine lange Merinohose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher nicht mit der Qualität von ortovox zu vergleichen, aber bei Decathlon gibt es Merino Tights für 39,99€. Ich habe die seit ner Weile in Verwendung und bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Genau! Danke. Upmove gibts anscheinend nicht mehr.


Upmove war ja eigentlich eine Bewegung zur Legalisierung/Befreiung von trails, und der Laden nur ein nebenprodukt, soweit ich weiß hat man sich mit einigem Aktionen selbst der Grundlage beraubt sich Gehör zu verschaffen und hat dann seine Arbeit inkl laden eingestellt


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine lange Merinohose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier - https://alpinloacker.com/products/a...ino-unterwasche-herren?variant=39724510117997. Ich habe von denen seit mehreren Monaten ein paar Merino Sachen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Upmove war ja eigentlich eine Bewegung zur Legalisierung/Befreiung von trails, und der Laden nur ein nebenprodukt, soweit ich weiß hat man sich mit einigem Aktionen selbst der Grundlage beraubt sich Gehör zu verschaffen und hat dann seine Arbeit inkl laden eingestellt


Danke für die Info, ich erinnere mich, dass da viel mehr außen rum war um den Shop.
Die Aktion mit dem Norrona-Abverkauf fand ich immerhin sehr positiv.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, ich erinnere mich, dass da viel mehr außen rum war um den Shop.
> Die Aktion mit dem Norrona-Abverkauf fand ich immerhin sehr positiv.


Ich auch  leider zu der Zeit nicht größer zuschlagen können


----------

